# Last Stand of the Dorinthians (Final Chapter)



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 18, 2007)

It's a solemn journey back to New Dorinth as a depressed Caramip has to help the newly blind Nikolos during the travel.  After a few days, the group does reach the outskirts of the new refugee home and are somewhat surprised by the changes that they see.  Radnal's Ruffians have continued to keep order and had placed everyone capable on temporary work details in the settlement, until the damaged homes were repaired and several new temporary homes put up.  Now more than half the population had decent housing, with the rest looking hopeful for space of their own.  Trade has grown too, supported by the halfling merchant family and their peaceful dealings with the nearby dwarves, gnomes, and elves.  The orc threat seems to have been much diminished as their society has collapsed since the Lord of the Mountain was set loose, and word has reached you that several orc corpses were found far west of New Dorinth looking starved and diseased.  There are disturbing words coming from the occupied Dorinthian lands, however, such as the use of rebellious Dorinthians in labor camps and the scouting of elven lands by Tallione light cavalry.  And then the night after you arrive the corpse of an arrow-ridden Imperial soldier was found near New Dorinth floating in the nearby river.  An elven delegation has arrived, led by the elf Silas Generwine, and the party has been asked to meet with him as well as Syra and Cal Dorin in order to hear news that the elves bring about this great threat.  The meeting will be held within an hour in the administrative building in the center of town.

Dartis
[sblock]
Nikolos comes to find you, or at least finds his way to the place that you were brooding by using his staff to walk and calling for you.  As you welcome the priest, he turns his cloth-covered eye sockets towards you and says, "Well met, Baron Dartis Kalnian," he says, using your full title.  "I fell asleep just now and had the strangest dream, you know.  My god came to me and said that I had strayed from my path and participated in history rather than stay a scholar and record it.  I answered that I could not record history correctly if I was not a part of it, and so therefore must participate for accuracy.  As you can imagine, we had the most lengthy discussion of the tenants of my faith and what they mean and should mean.  In the end he seemed to forgive me for my lapses and asked if I would still like to continue my work, to which I agreed.  In the next instant I found myself watching a rider on a horse who came to two roads, one that led uphill through a path of brambles and loose rock and the other that was flat and tranquil and filled with pleasurable vices such as drink and soft beds.  But oddly, at the end of that left road was a field of Dorinthian and Imperial corpses, one of which was the rider's.  At the end of the difficult road were also corpses, but there were also many more survivors and they raised their arms in praise of the rider.  When the rider, bloodied from the harder road and appearing either lifeless or nearly lifeless, was lifted from his horse by the crowds I saw it was you, Dartis.  So now I must ask you, why would I have such a dream?"
[/sblock]

Caramip
[sblock]
Phly arrived in New Dorinth the day after you, sent in order to continue relations with these humans.  His eyes seem distant as he approached you, as if hearing something in the distance.  "Hello, Caramip.  I'm sorry to interrupt your thoughts, but I'm afraid your the only one who might understand what I'm feeling right now.  It's strange, but at first I felt empty and withdrawn when that...thing... took whatever he did from my soul.  And yet now it's almost as if he replaced it with something else, and I've begun to feel numb when I think of our own kin, as if the beauty of living with them under the hills has faded from my eyes.  I started feeling it when I would daydream, this feeling as if the very water and stone and air held its own sense of life and beauty that I never noticed before.  Do you sense that, too, Caramip?" 

He asks in an almost pleading voice, afraid of falling into insanity, but you shiver inadvertantly when you close your eyes and feel it, too.  The stones underneath you seem to sing, although you cannot quite hear the tune or understand the words.  Your greater fear is that you realize that you one day will, and as you look you can see what Phly means.  The beauty that you saw in this human town seems diminished to you, despite the recent improvements that were made in your absence.  You feel that homes could be made from the earth, air, and water itself.  That you could bind these elements and... shuddering you stop your hand from raising further and the feeling of control you had is gone.
[/sblock]

Silas
[sblock]
Your reunion with your family is more pleasant than you even imagined, but the feelings of happiness fade as your mind once more falls to recent events.  As you stare out the window while having a moment to yourself, the weathered hand of your father holds your shoulder firmly for a moment as he asks, "What is it, son?  What happened out there that you can't even enjoy this moment with your family?"
[/sblock]

Barok
[sblock]
When you arrive in New Dorinth one of the first things that you decide to do is see Hector, the so called 'Incredible', and see if he can tell you anything about the changes to your weapons.  The man isn't the wizard that Silas is, but the abjurer was infuriatingly busy trying to tend to the gnomes and Nikolos the entire way.  On a positive note, he wanted to show off his skill to you, probably out of jealousy for Silas, and did not charge for the identification.

"Hmmm..." Hector says as he examines your blades.  Well, they are definitely enchanted so that they will be more accurate and cut easier, but the metal has also been changed.  It seems that these weapons are now made of cold iron instead of steel, which is effective against fey.  Also, a second layer of enchantment seems to have been placed on them, some kind of conjuration magic made out of the spiritual essence some lifeform but twisted so that it is almost the antithesis of the original.  Almost like it is a bane to itself or to its original essence.  I can't tell what that essence is, however, but..."

Hector's eyes grow wide as both blades begin to glow slightly and vibrate into an almost angry buzz.  Both of you watch as Silas Generwine, leader of the elven delegation, passes near Hector's window and goes to his meeting inside the administrative building.  The wizard gasps and begins to back away from you and your newly enchanted weapons.  "Get rid of those things, Barok!"

OOC: Cold Iron Rapier +1, Elf Bane and Cold Iron Dagger +1, Elf Bane
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 18, 2007)

Generwine, Barok sneers when he hears the name. They could have sent anyone out of a thousand gorgeous elven women, and they had to send that pompous blowhard. If that was the elven idea of good diplomacy, well, he could hardly respect the little sissies any less than he already did. And now they come to ask for more favours, giving nothing in return.
He shakes his head silently, then goes to get a drink at the local pub.

Having spent a couple of coppars he decides to pay Hector a visit. He stays quiet while the wizard identifies the enchantment on his weapons, until Generwine pass outside the window and he feels a surge of hatred rising from the weapons that mirrors his own contempt. "Get rid of them? Why?" He asks the wizard. "These little buggers are my new best friends."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 18, 2007)

Dartis welcomes Nikolos and helps him sit as he listens. After Nikolos speaks, Dartsi says "I am glad to have come to peace with your god and you path Nikolos. Usually priests bring the prophecy with the vision and do not ask ignorant soldiers their opinions" replies Dartis with a smile. The smile fades quickly as Dartis realizes the young priest cannot see it. He lays a hand on Nikolos' shoulder, "Forgive me, I have been in a dark mood, mostly over you, but Caramip as well. And I have no right to be more gloomy than you my friend. As for your dream, well I would have hoped you had more advice, but a scholar records what he has and lets others determine their significance right? Well i would think that I have a choice ahead of me. One path, one choice. the easy choice leads to ruins for all. The other, the more difficult path, leads still to my destruction, but perhaps the salvation of my people. I would have hoped that I had already traveled the bramble path. The past few weeks and months have been nothing but brambles it seems. But it seems there  are paths yet untrod. I just pray that the Rider gives me the guidance find the path, and that indeed I have the courage to finish it." Dartis falls silent and sits with Nikolos for a while.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 20, 2007)

Barok
[sblock]
Hector seems to give a quick pray under his breath and the says, "If you insist on keeping such vile things keep in mind that the elves you are about to visit will most likely want to know why your blades hiss like serpents in their presence.  Still, do what you want.  Just get them out of my shop."

It's time to join the delegation in the administrative building.
[/sblock]

Dartis
[sblock]
"What if... could you live without Dorinthians, Dartis, if the right path meant you might never see them again, my friend?"  A cold silence falls between the two of you at the question, then Nik laughs to break the pall and says, "Nevermind what I said.  Just the addled talk of a priest, Dartis, and nothing more.  May this journey the elves are about to ask you to take lead you to the correct path, and may you return here after some time.  Wherever this next, long journey takes you."  Nik turns his mind towards happier topics, but before you know it it is time to join the delegation in the administrative building.
[/sblock]

OOC: Giving Silas and Caramip one more day, then we'll go to the elven proposal.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 20, 2007)

"It is they who are visiting us, Wizard, and I believe they may need a little reminder of the debt they owe us. It is time to call that debt due." He sneers coldly, turns and walks out the house to the administrative building.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 20, 2007)

The party members run into one another while on the way to the administrative building and enter the main office where Silas Generwine, Kyle Radnal, and the two offspring of the late Baron Dorin are speaking while leaning over a map.  As the elf is not popular with the group, the greetings are cold and uncomfortable, to the point that no one questions the strange humming noise coming from Barok's blades.  Silas Generwine quickly gets to the point of his visit, *"As I was explaining to your fellows, a Tallione legion has stationed itself in the center of the former Dorinthian territory, occupying the conquered city of Tarin.  From this location the legion has sent several aggressive patrols along the lands that border the forests of my people while the commander of this force has also made several demands, one of which being the surrender of all Dorinthian refugees given sanctuary.  So far, my government has refused to respond to such a threat and we have not heard anything more from the legion commander for nearly a month.  This commander is known to you as Gnoss Abarani, or as you have called him, the Butcher of Tallione."*  The elf lets the news sink in, as your mind races with this new bit of knowledge.  Gnoss Abarani was famous for his skill at tactics and strategy during the Dorinthian-Tallione conflict, and infamous for his treatment of both armed enemies and civilian populace after they were defeated.  *"Unfortunately, the elven patrols that we have sent were attacked on sight, keeping us from realizing what the man has been up to in the last few weeks.  Although we expect an attack at any moment, we are unable to successfully scout the area around Tarin due to a lack of familiarity with the land.  Three weeks ago we gave up and decided to stick with divinations, but those have also been nearly useless."*

"And now your Council decides to send us, as if we were servants to their whim," Cal Dorin growls.

*"No, not at all young noble,"* Silas Generwine says with a vicious smile.  *"You see, I'm just here to maintain relations and report on your successes.  My orders were to ask you to stand down while we continued to investigate.  The Elven Council has no desire for you to ignite a conflict that might bring us to war.  Your friend, Kel, is the one that asked me to tell you about this and see if you could gather information about Commander Abarani's troop movements.  I am simply enjoying telling you of these conflicting requests.  Stand down like the Council is requesting, and you'll never know the legion's strength and whether or not Abarani's eyes are looking to us or to the small town that you have built in ancient elven territory.  Decide to do what your friend Kel asks, and you risk your relations with the Elven Council and jeopardize Kel's political position.  It doesn't matter what path you take, for the Elven people will succeed and carry on at any rate, but I can enjoy myself watching your indecision."*  The elf crosses his arms and gives a smug look as he awaits your decision.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 20, 2007)

Barok's face twists into a sour expression as he listens to the arrogant elven fop. Making a conscious effort not to insult the elf directly he speaks in an acid voice. 
"You are already at war, fool, and surrendering us to the Tallione will not deterr them from advancing deeper into your lands. I have seen their strength first hand, and your people will be swept away like sewage in a rain-storm when the Tallione legions come for you."  As he continues to speak his anger resonates with the hate rising from his weapons and grows almost beyond his control, but his voice remains cold. "Cling to your arrogance if you wish, but it is a flimsy mask that will soon be ripped apart when grim reality finally catches up to your feeble race. Your time in these lands is over if you do not act now and with all your remaining strength to strike at the Empire while Dorinthia is not yet under their complete control. If you wait and allow them to consolidate their grasp, they will strike out at you with our lands as their base time and again and your precious civilization will be reduced to ashes. You cannot coexist with the Empire, you must aid us or die!" Barok breathes heavily, his eyes feverish and black. Then he laughs bitterly and continues in a tired and resigned voice.
"But you will do nothing. You will do what you have always done, and you will continue to fade away. I wish I could live to see your final end, as the last of you die as a withered crone in an Imperial brothel, but I have no intention of surviving this war."


----------



## Fenris (Nov 21, 2007)

Dartis listens to the conundrum proposed and to Barok's attempt at civility.

"Peace Barok, the elves know the danger they now face better than before. Though we did warn them that the wolf would come hungry to their door. They now realize that throwing the rabbit to the wolf will not satiate the wolf when it wants the forest stag. I shall preemptively speak for my beloved cousins"  says Dartis facing Cal and Syra "and say that Dorinthia shall abide by the Council's request so long as the compacts and alliances we have made are honored by the Silver Woods. We stand together Silas Generwine. The Tallione will devour us seperately, our only hope is to face them together. Dorinthia will wait however, upon our allies counsel." says Dartis solemly.

Dartis soon leaves the group, and exits out the door.

[sblock=DT]
Dartis will find Kyle's second in command and give him a small folded blue cloak, with orders to return it to Kyle.

Dartis will then saddle up Swift and head out to Tarin, alone. Without a cloak, Dartis no longer represents Dorinthia, so Dorinthia indeed is not going to Tarin. Only a lone man, on a long and bramble filled road.

OOC: I fully expect the other party members to find him and accompany him. But make the standard protestations- it's too dangerous, you have sacrificed too much already etc.

[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Even after arriving to New Dorinthia Caramip does her best to tend to Niks needs depite his  best efforts to ensure her that his fine and to quit her fusing. Still she is persistant and though he might not say it, she knows that he is thankful for her help. The event in the Gnome tomb was some time ago and Caramip has yet been willing to talk about it despite Nik’s probes.  Mainly because she somehow feels that something has changed within her, that she is part Gnome and part something else. She cannot explain it, though she hopes that with time and with the Gods blessing the feelings will correct itself. 

[sblock=DT]In truth her own thoughts have been dwelling long on hard on what had happened to them and she is still not too sure if she is ready to put her own feelings into words. Too her it still feels like it all just happened as the scares on her soul still refuse to heal. She lets go a deep and long tiring sigh before responding to Phly’s question. “I was hoping you wouldn’t bring that up Phly. I was doing my best to pretend that thing never existed. But I guess I can no longer pretend … huh.” She says before she takes another deep sigh. Her mood seems to darken for just a second and then goes away. She looks back up to Phly and continues, “I…. I sense those things too… Its almost as if I can control those elements and bend them to my will. I don’t know what to make of it… though I am not to sure if I ever want too…”[/sblock] Caramip offers a seat to Phly at the council meeting if he so desires as the Gnome Nation have just as much at stake as the rest if the Empire have their way. During the debriefing Caramip sits quietly towards the back and does her best to listen to the Elven speaker while ignoring the songs of the earth. She watches Dartis leave with a confused looks on her face but does not follow. Instead she waits for the rest of the group to make their decision on the matter at hand before following Dartis.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 21, 2007)

Silas Generwine and Barok almost come to blows until Dartis intervenes with his own impromptu speech.  At the end of it the noble walks out, causing a surprised elven delegate to mutter, *"What do you know?  He decided to leave his friend, Kel, in the lurch.  I suppose human friendship is a short-lived thing."*  The rest of the gathering is even less substantial when it comes to topics of worth, and the groups eventually retire from one another.

Silas the Abjurer, Caramip, and Barok decide to track down Dartis, but he is nowhere to be found.  What is more his horse, Swift, has also gone missing.  "He saddled up and headed towards Tarin.  He handed off his cloak and other symbols of a Dorinthian cavalryman to one of my sergeants saying that he did not want to have his fellows blaimed in case he was captured, and he asked that you not follow him.  Naturally, I figured you would ignore this last order and so I am currently having three horses prepared and a weeks worth of food on each," Kyle Radnal says with a grin as he approaches from behind your group.  "We'll keep the elf preoccupied while you get ready, and then it will be too late for him to respond to you four going off on your own to scout those positions.  You might look to make any last minute preparations now, as you may be gone awhile."


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 21, 2007)

"You know my path, My Lord, my Lady,"  Barok bows to the Dorins and departs with his final insult to Generwine yet unpoken.
-
"So, His Lordship has learned to lie," Barok smirks," maybe there's still a chance he could make a half decent King."  
He mounts his horse, "Maybe we'll meet him on the way, but wherever he's going I have a General to kill." Looking around the town he muses to himself, _and it's a damn shame he's not an elf..._ 
He turns back to Silas and Caramip, "Are you coming?"  before riding away on a game-trail in the general direction of Dorinthia.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 23, 2007)

Barok is gone, with Silas and Caramip still preparing their equipment when Nik is led into the stables by Danica Swan.  Nik seems to be able to move around on his own better, and uses a staff and an outstretched hand to reach Caramip's horse while Danica walks towards Silas' mount.

Silas
[sblock]
Danica blushes and says, "I found this when we were all in those tunnels before freeing the Lord of the Mountain.  I knew you could use it, but I don't know why I forgot to hand it to you."  She hands you the small garnet she found in those tunnels and explains that if you can cast both _detect magic_ and _read magic_ you will be able to see the spells inside.

Later, when you rest and examine it, you find that it has the following spells: _Endure Elements, Hold Portal, Detect Undead, Color Spray, Obscure Object, Magic Mouth, Spider Climb, Pyrotechnics, Dispel Magic, Magic Circle against Evil, Phantom Steed, Deep Slumber, Hold Person, Suggestion, Haste_
[/sblock]

Caramip
[sblock]
Nik seems agitated and tells you, "Well, the young noble has left and in so doing decides upon the hardest path.  Either he will make a choice that will doom all the humans that we know or he will make one that will save the Empire.  Caramip, he had to go down this road if he is to have a chance to save the human civilizations, but I didn't have the heart to tell him that the Dorinthians were in neither future that I have divined for him and that he himself may not survive the end.  You will be my eyes on this journey, and I fear my judge for the things I have kept for myself.  Just know that this adventure may very well take you back to the Empire itself."  With that, Nik gives you a quick hug and helps you to your mount.
[/sblock]

It takes all morning for Silas and Caramip to catch up to Barok, and somewhere in the night the trio bumps into the campfire of a not-too-surprised Dartis.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 23, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Caramip does her best to give her standard bright smile and wave as the group comes up to the former Dorithian noble. “Greetings fellow traveler! May we share the warmth your fire on this fine evening?” She asks with a smirk. “I can weave a fine tale for all in exchange."


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 23, 2007)

Barok nods to Dartis in greeting but says nothing, knowing that words meant very little, and his own words least of all. _At least we're doing something useful, for once._


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 26, 2007)

After the shock of the Geomancer's actions against Phly and Caramip and that being's sudden departure, Silas seems to fold inward into a depression of his own that ignores the pains of his friends.  The fey attack on Nikolos sends him deeper within himself.  Not even the prospect of returning to their home brings life to his dull eyes and lethargic movements.  Throughout the journey home he rides just a bit apart from the others, rarely speaking, and seems most animated just after camping when he spends a fair bit of time collecting wood alone and bringing it back to feed the fire.  Even their arrival home doesn't seem to lift his spirits.  He just turns his mount from the others without farewell and rides to his home...

-----

A knock at the door interupts his father's questions and Silas quietly looks his father in the eye and sadly shakes his head before turning to the door and the messenger with news of the elven delegation and the upcoming council...

-----

Silas sits quietly at the council.  He starts abruptly at the name of Gnoss Abarani and listens to the sneering Silas Generwine present the dilemma of the elves' requests and resulting conversations...


			
				Pretentious Elven ***** said:
			
		

> "What do you know? He decided to leave his friend, Kel, in the lurch. I suppose human friendship is a short-lived thing."



Emotions flare and can almost be seen burning in Silas' eyes.  He jumps to his feet and has the words of a spell nearly spoken when he manages to reign in his anger.  He points at the elf and his whole body trembles with restrained anger.  "You speak of maintaining relations while sneering and insulting our leaders.  I swear by all the gods of Dorinth that if you speak one more ill word I'll call you out and burn you where you stand and none will mourn your passing."  Wheeling, he storms from the council building.  Outside, Silas paces and waits for the meeting to come to an end and for Barok and Caramip to exit...

Upon hearing the news of Dartis from Kyle Radnal, Silas races home to grab his pack (which, in his melancholy mood, he never bothered to unpack) and say his too-brief farewells.  Returning to retrieve his mount he sees Danica.  After receiving the gift of the gemstone from her he clasps her hands between his own.  "Danica, you have my thanks.  I'm sure this will be a great help to me."  He shakes her hand energetically then finishes strapping his pack to the saddle.  "Be well, my friend."  Looking over to see if Caramip is ready, he rides off after Barok and Dartis.

-----

Leading his horse towards Dartis' fire, he pickets the beast near Swift then moves to join the others.  He drops his saddle within the light of the fire and sits leaning against it.  Like Barok, he seems to have little to say but he rummages around in his pack until he finds what he is looking for.  Pulling out a flask, he uncorks it, takes a sip with obvious pleasure and passes it on to Dartis.


----------



## Fenris (Nov 26, 2007)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Caramip does her best to give her standard bright smile and wave as the group comes up to the former Dorithian noble. “Greetings fellow traveler! May we share the warmth your fire on this fine evening?” She asks with a smirk. “I can weave a fine tale for all in exchange."




"I just can't get rid of you three can I"  says Dartis with a smile.

"Well at least you all have come of your own volition. For I can no longer compel you to anything, for I have given all and left everything about me behind. I stand before you Dartis, a man without a country."  says the young man sadly.

"Forgive my unexpected departure, but I had to ensure that Dorinthia maintained whatever good will with the Silver Woods was there, but could not myslef abandon my friend Kel in his our of need, but could not go as a Dorinthian. So please, share my fire, and some wine. I, that is I guess now We, have a long hard, brmable filled road ahead, let us enjoy the time while we may." says Dartis quietly.

"Perhaps that tale Caramip"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 27, 2007)

Your reunion makes for a happier journey as the four adventuring veterans continue east towards their destination, with Silas speaking of ancient history and architecture, 
Caramip telling stories, Dartis explaining his hopes for a new Dorinthia, and Barok's twisted sense of humor much appreciated due to the recent dark times.  You've travelled a 
week with little incident in the company of those you know so well, and after sharing some fresh venison settle down for the night.  On this night, however, Silas and Caramip 
wake during Dartis' watch to a haunting melody sung by several women in the distance.  Sitting up, they shake the grogginess from their eyes and notice Dartis and a half-asleep 
Barok stumbling towards the singing voices and into the darkness.  The song also begins to enchant Silas, but the abjurer gives his head a hard shake and avoids its pull while 
the gnome closes her eyes and touches the ground and begins to hum, as if the music of the silent earth is a greater pull to her than the haunting melody somewhere in front of 
the two walking men.

Dartis and Barok
[sblock]
You are captivated by the song, a haunting tune that promises you peace after such a hard year as you've known.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Nov 27, 2007)

Somewhere deep in the mind of Dartis comes a fleeting memory of his cousin Cal. Cal was in danger, somehow, somewhere he couldn't quite picture. But the vision was fleeting driven away by the haunting tune that promised peace and rest after the long road. Dartis walked on, tired from war, from journeys, from politics, from powerful beings sending him on bizarre self-serving quests. The song ahead though promised release and respite from all that. And so Dartis walked on into the night.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 27, 2007)

Silas shakes his head to clear it of the beguiling music.  Seeing Dartis and Barok stumble off into the darkness he tries to extricate himself from his bedroll quickly.  Finally gaining his feet, Silas sets off after his two friends at a run.  If he manages to catch up and isn't taken by the music again, Silas will do his best to prevent Dartis from continuing on, tackling the man and using his weight to hold him down if he has to do so.  In a flash of inspiration (desperation?) Silas begins to sing a bawdy song loudly and quite out of tune.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 27, 2007)

"Elves. Bloody Elves... That's nice..." Barok walks in a trance, a stupid grin on his face. "I love Elves."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Mardnab Terraspinner*

It is almost like a dream, but yet she knows that she is awake. She can feel the grass beneath her feet, smell the night air and she can even make out Silas running after Barok and Dartis. But that is where the awake ends and the dream begins. For instead of hearing the sounds of the slumbering forest, her ears are filled with a deep rhythmic song. A song that she has only heard in whispering tones until know. The mystical beat seems to surround her and then reache deep within her soul. And like a dream she stands bye and watches as body move across the earth without any action on her part. As if her body is controlled by the beat of the music. A small part of her cries out for her to fight back but it is quickly drowned out by the earthly music. Instead she closes her eyes and lets the music take complete control of her.  

“Blast!” She curses in a ruff tone as she too sprints after the captivated fools. Unlike Silas she does not even bother attempt to restrain the two for she is too small and they are weigh too heavy. “Silas!” She barks harshly in a ruff tone, “Quit your screeching and get up! You’re of no help lying on the ground!”  She steadies her war drum and begins to pound out a rhythmic song that almost seems to come from the very earth beneath her feet. “Instead, why don’t you get your spells ready and stay close. My powers have a limited rang.” She orders, “...For now” She says again but in a low whisper. 


OOC: 
Counter Song:  Perform check 1d20 + 13, 30ft radius, if Check is higher than Barok’s and Dartis’ save, they can use the Check instead of their save. 
Bardic Knowledge Check: 1d20 +10


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 27, 2007)

Caramip plays the drums at a lively rythm that seems to drown out the melody of the unseen women in the woods.  As Barok and Dartis shake their heads and break free of the enchantment the small gnome beats once more heavily upon the drum before the very earth in front of the two humans erupts sending sharp stones into the air and towards the singing.  Silas lands on Barok and Dartis and has them duck down as several arrows are return-fired from the darkness whence the music once was sung.  "Ai!  Our breakfast doesn't want to play tonight, sisters!"

Three humanoid forms with wings seem to take to the air and perch above you.  You believe you see a curved bow among each of the forms and hear the creaking of bowstrings being pulled.  "I believe you are right, sister.  Perhaps we should leave these soft ones alone.  Perhaps they are not for us."

The third shape clucks in disappointment and whines while her bird-like feet clutch a branch above you, "But I'm so hungry and this land has been so, so barren of sport."

The three winged creatures seem to be observing your actions and appear more wary of attacking you.

OOC: Caramip used her random earth ability for the day, this one being a modified cone version of _sandblast_ from the Spell Compendium.


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 27, 2007)

"Oh, so that's why they call ugly shrieking women Harpies." Barok says nonchalantly to Dartis. "That one reminds me a bit of that Generwine fellow."  he nods towards the one on the left. "Well bitch, if you want to eat me why don't you start with this!" and throws a tanglefoot bag at her (hopefully gluing her wings in place and causing her to fall to the ground).


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 27, 2007)

Startled by the voice of command that Caramip uses, Silas stops his bellowing and scrambles to his feet.  "Ah, certainly..." he begins as he moves near the gnome to provide her whatever support she may need.  He reviews the spells he has currently memorized and says, "I've a couple of new spells I've not had chance to fully test in combat; this may be the perfect time..."  He keeps his eyes on the harpies, ready to cast if they should press their attack.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 28, 2007)

OOC: Which spell would you use, Silas?  _Scorching Ray_?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Mardnab Terraspinner*

“Dartis! Barok!” Barks Mardnab in a harsh tone as to grab their attention. Then in low ruff whisper she instructs, “When I give the command break away and engage. I will make you immune to their music but you must stick to the open field.” She makes sure to make eye contact with each of them before looking back at the Harpies. “Silas your with me.”

At the same time that Barok throws his tangleroot bag she calls out, “Dartis now!” And when he leaves her protective barrier she calls upon the magic within her puts him in complete silence. 

OOC:
Casts Silence on Dartis’ belt to make him immune to the harpies song.
Next round same thing to Barok. 
Note: she will not stop beating her drum as she does not know if her and Silas are immune to just one or all three harpy songs. Plus she can cast and play all at the same time.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 28, 2007)

The harpies seem willing to talk, or at least they were until Barok made his move and all hell broke loose.  The rogue's aim was true and a winged form shrieked as his tanglefoot bag exploded and wrapped around her body, causing her to fall and collapse next to the rest of the party.

Silas followed suit, firing a ray from his fingertips that strikes one of the still aloft harpies with a shot that drives through the frenzied woman's forehead and out the back of her neck (critical hit with a _scorching ray_ from Silas).  This second body tumbles into a lifeless heap.

The harpy on the ground begins to sing a melody, enchanting Caramip before the gnome can place her silence affect.  Silas is also enchanted, although Barok and Dartis find themselves free from the music as Dartis unsuccessfully attempts to stab the flailing and stuck harpy on the ground.  Two arrows are fired at the stubborn Barok, and although he dodges one he still gets struck by another (-6 hit points to Barok).


----------



## Fenris (Nov 28, 2007)

Dartis galres at Barok as the tanglefoot bag arcs upwards, but as the battle begins is too busy to further admonish the impulsive scout.

Dartis backs away from the harpy on the ground and draws his bow, and at close range puts two arrows into the creature.

[sblock=OOC] Point blank shot and rapid shot for +9/+9 and 1d8+4 damage. If the first shot takes her down he'll fire at the airborn harpy. I'm going to use my bow for once!    [/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 28, 2007)

Barok looks at Dartis and shrugs, "What? Have you forgotten they've already tried to kill us?" They would just have followed us and attacked us in our sleep anyway. Besides I haven't killed anything in a really long time." He advances, weapons drawn at the dropped harpy and tries to stab her in the face with his rapier to shut her up.
Attack: Cold Iron Rapier +1 of Elf Bane: +7 (1d6+3)


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 29, 2007)

Silas stops in the midst of reaching for his crossbow and stands transfixed by the Harpy's singing.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Nov 29, 2007)

Barok twirls his blade and drives it deep into the glued harpy's neck, killing her as her song becomes a fading gurgle.  Dartis fires two arrows immediately afterwards, and strikes the remaining opponent both times and is rewarded with a piercing shriek.
Caramip snaps out of the enchanting effect of the dead harpy's song and casts her silence spell, protecting herself and Silas from future songs although Silas is unable to cast spells himself and hesitates.

The harpy fires another two shots at Barok, and one connects, causing a glancing strike across his shoulder (-4 hps to Barok).


----------



## Nephtys (Nov 29, 2007)

Barok's grimace of pain soon turns into a sneer. Unable to reach the two remaining harpies he throws his dagger at the one who looks most wounded.


----------



## GlassEye (Nov 29, 2007)

Silas realizes that he is now protected from Harpy song yet is hindered from casting spells of his own.  With a grimace he unslings his crossbow and proceeds to load and fire at one of the remaining Harpies (preferably one not in close proximity to a pc).


----------



## Fenris (Nov 29, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Barok's grimace of pain soon turns into a sneer. Unable to reach the two remaining harpies he throws his dagger at the one who looks most wounded.




OOC: Only one left.

Dartis returns fire at the harpy, firing another pair of arrows to hopefully finish the job.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 1, 2007)

Barok throws his dagger upwards, but misses the last remaining harpy, as do Caramip and Silas.  Dartis' shots are more successful and two thumps are heard followed by a dying shriek as the creature tumbles through a series of small branches and falls dead at the party's feet.  Barok's dagger lands soon afterwards, which he retrieves.

OOC: Thus ends what should have been a somewhat challenging encounter.  I'll have to bring in some ogre mages next time.  I take it you continue on...


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 1, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

A peaceful calm air passes through the night air and with it a satisfactory grunt is heard from Mardnab. Then suddenly the small gnome’s eyes rolls to the back of head as she falls to unconsciously to the ground. Within a few seconds Caramip slowly lifts herself off the ground. With sleep still in her eyes takes she scans the bloody outcome and in a groggy voice asks, “Did I miss something? Where did they come from?” She points to the dead Harpies. Noticing blood rolling down Barok’s arm, she quickly withdraws Nik’s wand and covers his body in divine magic. 

OOC: Three charges should be good.


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 1, 2007)

"Well, that was fun." Barok smiles. "I've been wanting to do that ever since Gnometown. Now lets see if they had anything useful. At least we can get some fresh rations out of them."  
"Thanks Caramip" _What the hells is wrong with her?_ "Are you ok?"


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 3, 2007)

Silas squints over at Caramip.  "Did you...?"  One hand flutters in the direction of the Harpies.  "You don't remember?"  His brow knits as he looks at the gnome in consternation.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 3, 2007)

Caramip looks confused, and almost a bit scared by your questions.  Her eyes and tone of voice seem different than they were just a few moments ago.

Searching the harpies, the party does not find anything of value when it comes to jewelry or money.  Most of their possessions are necklaces made of filthy bones and teeth, something that may be valuable amongst their kind but disgusting to you.  Their arrows also seemed to have been dipped in dung, and Barok suddenly feels lucky to have not gotten sick from being wounded by them.  However, their bows were well crafted, and a sturdy one in particular stands out as of masterwork quality with several ancient runes etched on it surface.


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 4, 2007)

ooc: Is it a shortbow?


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 4, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“I… I don’t know…” Says the frightened Gnome before slowly walking back to the camp fire.  As the night passes, she tries to get some rest, to put the night’s event behind her, but despite her attempts to sleep all she gets is night filled with tossing and turning. The next morning a groggy but chipper Caramip gathers the groups gear and sets out with her companions.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 4, 2007)

OOC: Two of the harpy bows were shortbows, but the one that catches your eye is a sturdy composite longbow.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 4, 2007)

Since Caramip _seems_ okay and, perhaps, unwilling to talk about it yet, Silas turns his attention to Barok.  "What have you found?"  He walks over to the man and catches a glimpse of the runes on the bow.  "Interesting."  Silas will take a look at the runes to see if he can decipher* them.  After a moment he'll call out to the gnome, "Caramip, this is more your area of expertise than mine.  What do you make of this?"

*Known languages: Common, Dwarven, Giant, Gnome
+7 Decipher Script


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 4, 2007)

"Useless." Barok drops the trash on the ground. "Though maybe you could use a back-up," he says to Dartis and hands Silas the bow. 
"Well," he says as he carves up a few slices of a harpy's leg. "anybody hungry? They're probably not half-bad roasted over a slow fire. I bet they taste just like chicken."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 4, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Useless." Barok drops the trash on the ground. "Though maybe you could use a back-up," he says to Dartis and hands Silas the bow.
> "Well," he says as he carves up a few slices of a harpy's leg. "anybody hungry? They're probably not half-bad roasted over a slow fire. I bet they taste just like chicken."




"I'm sure it does" says Dartis taking the bow from Barok. He examines it for a bit before turning it over to Caramip for further examination.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 5, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“Umm… sure. I can take a stab at it.”  She says skeptically as walks over to take a look at the unique bow. 

OOC: Detect Magic and Bardic Knowledge on the runes.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 5, 2007)

Caramip and Silas
[sblock]
The script seems to be an ancient Layhrmon dialect.  It reads as 'The Night Mother's Sting'.  This may be in relation to Ulavree, who is the goddess of death and magic, and is feared the most by the Dorinthians. It is said that her worshippers will not achieve her blessings until they slay an intelligent being. Unexplained murders are normally attributed to her, and assassins are among her faithful.  So are harpies, who are her harbingers and messengers.
[/sblock]

Caramip
[sblock]
You detect a faint evocation aura around the bow.  You believe that it would allow the user to fire into a group of melee fighters and hit its target without endangering its allies.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 5, 2007)

Silas steps back from his examination of the bow.  "Mother, protect us!  We've just slain the messengers of Ulavree."  He'll make a protective sign to ward off evil* then will go on to relate what he has learned of the bow.  Silas paces about in agitation before finally settling down by the fire once more.

*No game effect, just superstition.


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 6, 2007)

"Serves them right for being too late." Barok continues butchering one of them, then rises to go back to the campfire to cook. "We could have used their warning before the fall of Dorinthia."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 6, 2007)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Silas steps back from his examination of the bow.  "Mother, protect us!  We've just slain the messengers of Ulavree."  He'll make a protective sign to ward off evil* then will go on to relate what he has learned of the bow.  Silas paces about in agitation before finally settling down by the fire once more.
> 
> *No game effect, just superstition.





Dartis looks askance at the bow, unconsiously wiping his hands on the grass.

"So is this a sign of our own impending death? The messengers of Ulavree do not appear by chance it is said. Perhaps though we have cheated death often enough, She no longer cares to take our bets. Is the bow safe to use Caramip?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 6, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“Hmm.. hm..” She hums as she nods her head. She goes onto explain the bow as she hands it over to Dartis. “I do not believe it’s cursed if that is what you are wondering. Though it is magical in nature. I think it provides better accuracy when firing into combat.”


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 6, 2007)

Dartis takes the bow in hand, yet feels no ill effects.
OOC: _Precise Composite Longbow +1 (+1 strength bonus)_

The party continues on towards Tarin, surviving on the land along the way.  When the group finally gets to the outskirts of the old city they see the results of the long war.  Looking down into the area they see the ancient defensive walls have been torn down and many of the taller buildings have been torn down.  Tarin did not fall easily.

There looks to be a large camp to the west of Tarin, near a small river, and half a mile to the fallen gates of the city.  It seems strangely silent, although there seems to be movement in the town.  It's late in the afternoon.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 6, 2007)

Silas seems muted as he looks down into the destroyed city of Tarin.  Eventually, quietly, he turns to Dartis.  "What next, my lord?"


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 7, 2007)

Barok shakes his head, talking to himself. "They are far too sure of themselves, tearing down all of the walls as if they did not have any enemies left to fight."  He snorts mirthlessly, "Well, after we killed off the Orcs I suppose they dont, because the elves sure as hell won't dare to move against them, but I would have thought they'd still keep most of the walls intact if only to keep their slaves in. Well, I guess it makes our job easier."
"I'm going down there to scout. Maybe some of you should set up camp here to guard the horses while I'm away."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 7, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

"I can do that." Offers Caramip as she leads the horses away and sets up camp in an enclosed area. She does away with a fire as she doesn't want to aleart the whole army to their position.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 7, 2007)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> Barok shakes his head, talking to himself. "They are far too sure of themselves, tearing down all of the walls as if they did not have any enemies left to fight."  He snorts mirthlessly, "Well, after we killed off the Orcs I suppose they dont, because the elves sure as hell won't dare to move against them, but I would have thought they'd still keep most of the walls intact if only to keep their slaves in. Well, I guess it makes our job easier."
> "I'm going down there to scout. Maybe some of you should set up camp here to guard the horses while I'm away."





"Alright, but be careful. I'll keep an eye on you from up here to lend an arrow should things go bad"  replies Dartis.


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 7, 2007)

Barok leaves his horse and saddlebags with the others then heads down towards the town. Wrapped in his travel-stained cloak he looks much like a peasant returning from the fields.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 8, 2007)

Silas, Caramip, and Dartis make their base of operation and observe the Tallione camp outside the city while waiting for Barok to complete his surveillance.  The odd thing that they notice is that the encampment seems void of movement or activity.  In fact, they see not one soldier, camp follower, or horse moving amongst the tents.  A wind picks up and some of the tents rock precariously or flap in the breeze as if they hadn't been tied down or maintained properly.

Barok
[sblock]
You notice what the other team members see as you scramble down the hillside.  You see no one outside of the city and eventually scramble over the ruined walls that you find yourself next to.  It would seem as if fire and siege weapons eventually pulled them down.  You scramble over the rubble and peer inside from a higher vantage point on the top of some of the broken walls.  The rare movement that you do see in the town involves several townsfolk and soldiers, but they are some distance from you, walk aimlessly, and are more in the center of the city close to a chapel to the Rider.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 8, 2007)

Silas squints down at the encampment.  "I don't see any soldiers.  Or any other people for that matter."  He shrugs and turns back to helping Caramip set up camp.  "I suppose Barok will let us know what he finds out when he gets back."


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 8, 2007)

Barok walks closer to the chapel, trying to blend into the shadows. Feeling suddenly cold he thinks to himself, _something is very wrong here..._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 11, 2007)

Barok
[sblock]
You move through the shadows, staying close to the walls and shadows until you get closer to the chapel.  Most of the people seem to be entering the structure, although several still mill around and appear to be staring into nothingness.  As you get closer to the people you notice that the smell of death and decay wafts into your nostrils.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 11, 2007)

_Undead... Bloody hell. Whoever has done this is going to pay._ Barok adopts the shuffling aimless walk of the townspeople and goes closer. Still keeping to the shadows and at a distance from the zombies he trise to get a peek trough the chapel windows.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 12, 2007)

Caramip, Dartis, and Silas are still waiting as night falls.  The cold wind causes the group to bundle up as they resist the urge to start a campfire that may reveal their position.  Barok does not yet return, but the group does notice that the only light that shines in the town is from the top of a central chapel.  A bell begins to toll, seemingly from the chapel.

Barok
[sblock]
You are unable to see inside the chapel, as the windows are high above and somewhat grimy.  As you continue to observe, you notice that it is getting darker.  You hear a caw from above and see a crow observe you then fly upwards and into a lit window on the top of the chapel.  Almost instantly after two of the ambling townsfolk turn in your direction, one of which begins to silently motion towards an opening front door of the chapel.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 12, 2007)

Silas rubs his hands together briskly trying to get them warm then jams them into his cloak to take advantage of his body heat.  "I wouldn't mind a good, blazing fire.  Or a decent divination spell."  He looks out over the town again, making sure that he doesn't make a silhouette against the darkening sky.  "I wonder what's going on down there."


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 12, 2007)

Barok curses to himself as he sees the bird fly away, knowing that his presence and actions had been noticed. He looks at the two townspeople who signalled him weighing the risks for half a moment and then he ambles towards them, trying to make out their faces. At least they were not mere zombies, but wether that was a good thing or not remained to be seen.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 14, 2007)

Barok
[sblock]
The smell of death gets closer as you approach the townsfolk and they look at you with dull eyes and amble into the chapel.  As you walk behind them and examine them you take a peek inside the open doors of the holy building.  You can see that the image of the Rider has been torn down, but in its place stands a crude twisted tree symbol of Festios, Tallione's god of death and destruction.  You can't also help but think of the old children's story of Kester Blackheart, Dorinthian lover of Ulavree and maker of the undead.  Almost as if out of these fears, a robed figure not easily made out stirs on a large chair on top of a dais and surrounded by townsfolk.  "Ah, a guest!  And we haven't had guests for so long.  I've so desired a chance at having a real conversation once more.  Why don't you enter my friend, and we can talk."
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 14, 2007)

Barok looks over his shoulder before answering the priest with a disarming smile. "Thank you for the invitation, my friend, but I have no wish to interrupt your sermon to the faithful. Perhaps we can talk later, on less sacred ground." There was no way in hell he'd ever get out of there alive if things turned ugly. It's not that he really minded the faith of Festios in theory, it had it's place and was no less valid than any other crackpot religion, but he had no desire to be subjected to some of their practices, in eh practice.


----------



## Fenris (Dec 14, 2007)

As night falls Dartis grows more and more uneasy. He paces about the dark and cold campsite, partly to keep warm, partly to occupy him and partly to think.

Finally he swears and heads ove to Silas. "Damn it, where is Abarani's legion? Even if they sent men out on patrol, even if he has moved against the elves, he wouldn't leave a supply station abandoned like this. Kel knew something was wrong, he wouldn't send us off for no reason. Something is very wrong. I fear the messengers of Ulavree we slew were omens after all."


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 15, 2007)

Silas nods.  "I fear the same.  But until Barok returns we know little.  What do you propose that we do?"  A muffled croaking sound comes from pocket of Silas' cloak.  "Yes, yes," he begins before trailing off into unintelligible mumbles.  He snorts and looks at Dartis a bit sheepishly.  "Errr, as I was saying, what do you propose?"


----------



## Fenris (Dec 15, 2007)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Silas nods.  "I fear the same.  But until Barok returns we know little.  What do you propose that we do?"  A muffled croaking sound comes from pocket of Silas' cloak.  "Yes, yes," he begins before trailing off into unintelligible mumbles.  He snorts and looks at Dartis a bit sheepishly.  "Errr, as I was saying, what do you propose?"




"We wait. If Barok isn't back by morning, we'll head down ourselves. Until then, let's see what he can find out. But in any case the legion isn't here. So they have either moved against the elves, or gone back to Tallione, which I can't see happening. But where have they gone?"


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 15, 2007)

Silas sighs.  "We wait.  Not the easiest of things to do in this situation.  However, if we went haring off down into the town Barok would curse us for fools for interfering in his reconnaissance."  It is quiet a while before Silas speaks again.  "Perhaps Abarani received orders and they have already moved against the elves.  But I don't see evidence of that.  Too bad Alexander isn't here.  He was good at spotting that sort of evidence.  And he had a way of making a fire in a little pit so that you wouldn't even know it was there if you didn't already know.  I wouldn't mind a bit of mulled wine."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Caramip tries to catch some sleep while they wait for Barok, but despite how hard she tries she cannot seem to close her eyes for more than a few minutes before waking back up to the sound of the earthly music. Though she tries to hide it, she knows that her friends can see that something is wrong with her. She just wished she knew what it was.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 17, 2007)

Caramip, Silas, and Dartis
[sblock]
Try as you might sleep does not come or stay easily as the hours continue and there still is no sign of Barok.  Caramip's pacing doesn't help the situation at all, and your dreams are disturbing and dark.  The gnome mumbles something under her breath... something about seeing some activity in the city moving towards some buildings near the river and outside the city gates.
[/sblock]

Barok
[sblock]
"No, I'm sorry but it's much too late for that.  As I said, it has been too long and I just can't accept no for an answer."  The figure rises from his chair, and several of the villagers shamble forth from the depths of the converted chapel.  You move out of the doorway and back out into the streets, but more of these people begin to fill the roads.  You see that one of the side streets has only a couple of mindless humanoids blocking it, and you tumble out of their way and find that you have an open path down this road and towards the river.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 18, 2007)

"That's too bad. Maybe I'll see you later." Barok turns and runs the hell out of there, [sblock=this never happened]dodging the shambling bodies in his way and jumping into the river (unless the current is very strong). Climbing up again on the other side he runs some more away from the camp, before moving stealthily in cover of the trees and eventually ending up back with the others. 
"The town is dead. Worse than dead." He speaks with a slight sneer of distaste, shivering a bit in his wet clothes. "Our prey is not here, and I'm not sure what this implies about the state of Dorinthia or the Imperials, but there's a chance we can use this to our advantage. If the cult of Festios is not in league with the invaders we should try to make them destroy each others."[/sblock]

--
ooc: Does it seem likely they are undead, or just mind-controlled? Do they look and smell rotten? Do they move like zombies? Is it only dorinthians who are zombiefied or some imperial soldiers too? Did the cleric speak with a dorinthian or imperial accent? Is there anything else important than Barok should have noticed but I forgot to ask?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 18, 2007)

Barok
[sblock]
OOC: Actually, you still have some distance to go before reaching the river.  It is perhaps a quarter mile away and outside the crumbled walls near several harbor buildings.  There is the smell of decay around the people, although they seem to work in concert as if controlled or communicating in an unknown way.  You don't know too much about zombies, but these people do seem slow to react.  The groups of people are both in Dorinthian dress and Imperial uniforms, while the man who was seated in the chapel spoke in an Imperial accent and sounded as if he was wearing something that slightly muffled his voice such as a mask or hood.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 18, 2007)

"What's that, Caramip?  I didn't quite hear you.  Can't sleep either, I see.  Cursed dreams."  He briefly thinks about the messengers of Ulavree but pushes the unpleasant thought from his mind and turns his attention back to the gnome.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 18, 2007)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

"Umm.. yea.." She says sheepishly as her eyes focus back onto the town. "I think there is some kind of commotion going on inside the town by the river. Do you think something has happened to Barok?"


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 18, 2007)

"Could be.  He's pretty effective at what he does though."  Silas glances over at Dartis and seeing that he, too, is still awake says, "What do you think, Dartis?  Something's going on.  Perhaps, we should just move down nearer the river and take a look."


----------



## Fenris (Dec 18, 2007)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> "Could be.  He's pretty effective at what he does though."  Silas glances over at Dartis and seeing that he, too, is still awake says, "What do you think, Dartis?  Something's going on.  Perhaps, we should just move down nearer the river and take a look."




"The Tallione are too arrogant to not set watch fires. The legion is not here that is enough for now. Let us go find what is keeping Barok, probably looting. Bring his horse, and we'll head down carefully. I doubt we'll meet anyone"


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 19, 2007)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Barok
> [sblock]
> OOC: Actually, you still have some distance to go before reaching the river.  It is perhaps a quarter mile away and outside the crumbled walls near several harbor buildings.  There is the smell of decay around the people, although they seem to work in concert as if controlled or communicating in an unknown way.  You don't know too much about zombies, but these people do seem slow to react.  The groups of people are both in Dorinthian dress and Imperial uniforms, while the man who was seated in the chapel spoke in an Imperial accent and sounded as if he was wearing something that slightly muffled his voice such as a mask or hood.
> [/sblock]




[sblock=ooc]Ok, then he tries to shake off his pursuers in the town and then move stalthily back to the camp. [/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 19, 2007)

Barok
[sblock]
You travel through the streets and seem to be able to avoid patches of pursuing humanoids by dodging down side paths while getting closer to the crumbled walls near the river.  You smile at your own luck until you notice the crow flying above you and begin to realize that you are not escaping, but instead are being funneled.  Behind you are the former Dorinthians and Imperials that have been chasing you, but 50 feet ahead of you and along the fallen walls can be seen waiting figures blocking your path to the harbor buildings and river.
[/sblock]

Caramip, Dartis, and Silas
[sblock]
You see no one outside of the city and eventually scramble over the ruined walls that you find yourself next to. It would seem as if fire and siege weapons eventually pulled them down. You scramble over the rubble and peer inside from a higher vantage point on the top of some of the broken walls. The rare movement that you do see in the town involves several townsfolk and soldiers, but they are some distance from you, walk aimlessly, and are more in the far side of the city closer to the river and harbor buildings.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 19, 2007)

Frowning in irritation at having been tricked by his pursuers Barok drinks a potion of invisibility and heads for the second most likely way out (since the most likely way is probably a trap).


----------



## Fenris (Dec 20, 2007)

A hollow pit forms in Dartis' stomach. This was worse than seeing it destroyed. He turns to Silas "What has happened here? A plague? A famine? I see Imperial soldiers, but they have left no sentries, no guards. Something is much amiss here. Caramip, what do you make of this?"


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 20, 2007)

Silas shakes his head.  The look on his face clearly shows that he feels as sickened by the sight as Dartis.  Squinting into the distance towards the moving men he says, "Plague, yes. That could do this.  Or perhaps it is something...worse.  Be ready for anything; I don't like this."  An echoing croak sounds from Silas' cloak pocket.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 20, 2007)

Silas, Caramip, and Dartis
[sblock]
You continue forward and pass by an old chapel to the Rider, ignoring the building despite seeing a light in the top of its steeple.  What's of more immediate interest is the gathering of people you see further down closer to the river.  They are still a few minutes away, and as you approach you note that you see no movement at all in the city.  It's eerily quiet except for the crying of a flying crow that passes above you and then continues towards the river.
[/sblock]

Barok
[sblock]
You drink your potion and just like that you disappear from sight.  The Imperials and Dorinthians look around as if confused and you take the opportunity to climb up the crumbled section of wall, careful to look for traps or dug pits along the way.  As you quietly move between two creatures in Dorinthian clothes you see the robed figure walk into sight a hundred feet away and lit by moonlight.  "You lost him?  Tch.  How very disappointing.  And here I was hoping to make a new friend."  You hear the cry of the crow you saw earlier, and the bird lands on the figure's shoulder.  "What's that?  There are three other guests on the way?  Well, I suppose three for dinner is much better than one.  Let's greet them properly, shall we?"
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 20, 2007)

*Caramip*

“That’s odd. Just one bird in the whole town.” Comments Caramip as they make their way into the town. “I think it’s a safe bet that someone knows we are here.”


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 21, 2007)

Barok looks at the mad priest and considers his options for a moment. He could try to warn his allies that they had been noticed, but what good would that do? He did not really know much about the true nature of the threat they faced and his opponents were blocking his most direct path to them. The cleric's minoions would probably reach Dartis and the others before he could even warn them of the threat, and in that case he would be of very little use. If the townspeople were undead there would be no point for him to try to fight them directly, and his invilisiblity would fade before he got a chance to attack the cleric while he was distracted by attacking his associates. On the other hand Dartis, Caramip and Silas could easily outrun the shambling minions if the odds were against them. So, what should he do?
As far as he could see it there were only three realistic objectives here. Get information about what had happened here (and figure out a way to use it), loot everything that isn't nailed down, and (if it would be convenient and desirable) kill the cleric of Festios. The best place for at least two of those objectives was the cathedral, but one important test could be carried out in the streets.

Moving from shadow to shadow, using but not relying on his invisibility, Barok stalks, looking for easy prey. If he finds a shambling slave alone in a dark and isolated place he draws his weapons, moves silently closer and stabs the poor minion in the back.


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 24, 2007)

Silas follows the bird with his eyes until he can no longer see it.  "Yes, you're likely right.  Now, does anyone see Barok?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 24, 2007)

Barok
[sblock]
You begin to hug close to the sides of the nearby buildings and watch as Silas, Dartis, and Caramip get near.  You still intend to disappear from this area, although you hang nearby for a moment to see what will happen.
[/sblock]

Caramip, Dartis, and Silas get closer to the large group near the wall that divides the river harbor area and the outskirts of the city.  The people are wearing either Imperial soldier clothes or those of common Dorinthians.  A man in a black set of robes and wearing an expressionless, thin-lipped mask of marble stands in the center, a crow resting on his shoulder.  "Ah... the other visitors have arrived.  We haven't had visitors in some time, and suddenly we've had four, although the fourth seems to have slipped away.  Please do not be afraid.  Perhaps you would like to join me on neutral ground and talk.  Maybe we can sit in one of the nearby harbor houses or boathouses."


----------



## Nephtys (Dec 25, 2007)

[sblock=ooc] I thought the rest of the group were further away on the other side of town.[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 26, 2007)

Silas is somewhat leery of the strange man and his proposition. _Something is not right, here,_ he thinks.  Uncertain of what to do next but curious about what the man might have to say, Silas shrugs.  "Very well, let us talk."  He glances over to see if Dartis has any objection or if Caramip has a comment.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Dec 30, 2007)

OOC to Nephtys:
[sblock]
They were on the other side of the town, but that was about a half mile away at best.  This is not a large city, and even the old capital pales in comparison to a place such as a Tallione city.  Therefore they were only about eight or so minutes away by foot and I wanted to make it easy for you to follow them closely if interested.  I just wanted to give your character options.
[/sblock]

Silas, Dartis, and Caramip follow the strange man, climbing over a low section of rubble from a collapsed city wall and towards the river.  There they pass some of the citizens and Tallione soldiers, but a cold shiver passes over the trio as they walk past and smell the scent of decay on the people and watch as they stare back at the adventurers in unmoving silence.  The robed figure opens the door to a small building with a single room and table, which looks as if it was once used as a mess hall for fishermen of the city and the door closes behind the man and the three.

Barok
[sblock]
You watch as they disappear into the building, then go and check on some nearby alleys until you find an individual with the smell of death clinging on him.  He is dressed in the clothes of a Dorinthian, and you look around to make sure no one is around before plunging your short sword into his back.  Dark yellow ichor spills from the wound, and the creature stumbles and makes a hissing noise before slowly turning towards you with white eyes.  It groans and raises both arms as if to pummel you, although you are able to strike quickly and accurately with both blades and fell it with cuts to the heart and under the armpit.  The creature falls dead in a pool of dark blood, but in your estimation it is slower than a normal human, yet faster, harder to kill, though from the harm you did at first they seem subjectable to a sneak attack.  The bodies also seem to be covered by strange yellow spores, like a thick pollen.

In case you feel like thieving, there does seem to be a somewhat richer estate further down the alley.
[/sblock]

Caramip, Silas, and Dartis
[sblock]
The man lights a lantern in the corner of the room and beckons you to sit.  Your faces are illuminated as you do so and he takes a frightened step backwards before relaxing and chuckling to himself.  "The fates are strange indeed," he says with a louder and somewhat unstable laugh.  He removes his mask, revealing a partly melted face and one cloudy eye.  This man may have been handsome once, but no longer.  It is Rufus Nefius, the Imperial priest that you had fought and run off much earlier.  He raises a hand when he sees your alarm and says, "Please, I mean you no harm.  I thought of nothing but your deaths for so long, but now I see that you were tools to guide me towards my new faith.  Thank you.  If it weren't for you I would never have found the welcoming arms of Festios, and been allowed to rule this conquered city of Festios' subjects.  You must have many questions.  Please, ask.  It has been long since I've been blessed with intelligent company."  So saying he takes out a few trail rations, several dirty mugs, and an old bottle of unopened Dorinthian wine.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Dec 31, 2007)

Silas sits, more from shock than from any sense of courtesy.  _Festios?  He must be mad.  If I can keep him talking..._ "So, ah, Nefius.  How did you come to...rule...here?"


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 1, 2008)

_No, definately not human,_ Barok sneers in disgust. _And with my luck they're probably carrying some magical bloody plague._ He wipes his blades on a rag, which he throws away, before backing off.
_We should probably burn this whole infected town, but that mansion does looks interesting..._


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 1, 2008)

Barok
[sblock]
You walk towards the mansion, which looks strangely unoccupied.  Carefully, you walk up into the building's foyer.  This looks to have once belonged to a martial family, for it has a somewhat Spartan appearance with decorations of brass and granite versus silver, gold, and marble.  You sigh in disappointment and walk into the next room, which is a large hall.  It's dark, so you light several of the nearby candles.  The hall itself looks as if it hasn't been used in some weeks and a thin layer of dust sits over the furnishings.  The candle holders themselves look to be made of silver and are likely somewhat valuable.  You count a dozen of them throughout the hall.  Large portraits of some noble family in line the walls, and the faces look familiar somehow.  They all wear armor and many pose with weapons.  Two suits of armor holding swords are on either side of a stairway leading up, but these look to be replicas and not valuable.  Four banners with the crest of the noble family line the walls and are finely woven and may be worth something, but you doubt you could fit more than one in your backpack.  Besides the stairs up, there are also doors to the south from whence you came, and also two to the east and two to the west.
[/sblock]

Silas, Caramip, and Dartis
[sblock]
Nefius warms up to the subject.  "Well, I have to admit that the last few months have not been pleasant.  I was not welcomed by either the Dorinthians or by the Imperials who had come into contact with my former comrades.  For a short while I even began to question my fate in Oberius.  But I should never have doubted the power of my God and the faith he still had in me.  In my dreams I was told that a great change was to come to the city of Tallione, and that the Triumvirate of Oberius, Festios, and Cryon were to reshape the Empire into something of their own choosing.  I was to be given to Festios in some sort of trade between the gods, as the god of nature and decay needed an agent to head this outpost of his new people.  At first I thought this dream a symptom of some kind of madness... can you believe it?  But I began to worship Festios anyway, learning his dark secrets in the seclusion of the nearby woods.  That's when I began to watch as the citizens and soldiers of this place began to seem sick and fall one by one.  I came to the city then, unhindered and began to preach the word of Festios.  Unfortunately, I did not make any converts.  I failed in a sense, but those that at least seemed somewhat interested in my teachings rose only a few days after their deaths as nearly mindless servants.  I could feel their presence in my mind and after using them to clean up many of the remaining corpses, I am now content to rule this city with my remaining servants and wait for the next command of my gods.  If only those poor people had listened to my preaching and converted to the faith of Festios than they would have survived, for my own faith allowed me to avoid the sweeping sickness and even gave me the ability to command the fallen half-faithful.  Of course, I myself did not go unchanged.  Who could when touched by the gods?"  So saying he parts his robe to reveal a bare shoulder with a dark tinge, as if made from bark.  He looks at you hopefully and advises, "I'm hoping that not all the remaining people who have yet to hear of Festios' words will be unwilling to convert.  The obediance that Oberius demands, the embrace of nature that Festios desires, and the departure from civilization that Cryon insists upon... these three gods have found a way to gather their resources and work together towards a common goal.  What other gods could say the same?"
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 2, 2008)

_He's mad,_ thinks Silas, wanting nothing more than to be somewhere else.  "I...don't know."  He makes a motion towards the discolored mark.  "How did Festios touch you?"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 2, 2008)

Dartis instantly reached for his sword when he saw the face of Nefius again. As his old nemesis spoke though, Dartis sat in a stunned silence, not sure whether to strike this foul man down, for old times sake or for the crimes he currently commits. But the fact that here was Nefius had Dartis in a state of curiosity as well. And Dartis hoped that perhaps by talking to Nefius, he could learn better how to save other cities and Dorinthians.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 3, 2008)

ooc: 
The portraits wouldn't happen to resemble Dartis, by any chance?
-

Barok leaves the artwork and candlesticks be for the moment and continues in search of less bulky loot. Carefully he opens the nearest door to the west.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 3, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Caramip declines to take a seat and opts to stand close behind her friends. Unlike her friends she has no idea who this mad is, but that didn’t stop her from having a bad feeling about him. _Nik I wish you were here. You would know what to do. _


----------



## Fenris (Jan 3, 2008)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> ooc:
> The portraits wouldn't happen to resemble Dartis, by any chance?




OOC: Nah, that's not how DT works. My money is on the Radnal estate.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 3, 2008)

OOC: <grumble> Fenris is getting either too seasoned for this campaign or I'm becoming predictable.

Barok
[sblock]
Before you enter the rooms to the west you take a longer moment to examine the portraits on the wall.  The ladies and gentlemen have a familiar likeness to Kyle Radnal, which is confirmed by the last portrait... one of a younger Kyle or his close kin wearing the armor and holy symbol of a Paladin of the Rider and a sword with a horse and rider motif on the pommel and hilt.

The nearest door to the west leads to a large kitchen and small pantry, while a door to the north connects to the next western room, which is empty except for several cabinets filled with expensive china and a long dinner table that holds little but dust.  A locked door leads to the west, but looking out the window you see that it leads to what are probably houses for servants.
[/sblock]

Caramip, Dartis, and Silas
[sblock]
Nefius warms up to Silas' question and answers, "If you are speaking about whether or not Festios touched me spiritually, he did through my not-so-easy survival off what the wilderness provided.  However, I don't really feel that he did truly bless me until the disease passed through here.  It was when I first contracted it that I began to see my fellow worshippers in my dreams.  In dreamspace, the greater of his priests told me that I was to be his tool in this location and that the disease first infected the Tallione capital.  It was these priests that foresaw the coming of this pestilence, and they somehow altered it so that it would key into Festios' faithful and strengthen them rather than kill them.  The disease has quickly spread throughout the Empire and has either changed or is in the process of changing the entire race of humanity.  Only the capital still stands against it, as that stubborn Emperor and his court still has not figured out that their time is done and wield their powerful, yet weakening magic and science to fight back the inevitable.  No matter.  They can only last so much longer, although that does not stop them from trying to call the brave to their salvation.  Once the capital falls, however, there are few places with the resources to change this fate."
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Jan 4, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> OOC: <grumble> Fenris is getting either too seasoned for this campaign or I'm becoming predictable.



OOC:    
 The only thing predictable DT is your unpredictability. I am the longest tenured player, is that too seasoned? But rather chalk it up to your many hints dropped through, what 4 chapters now? I think it was the brass reference that tipped me off. But you laid the path to that conclusion through all the chapters. So think of it as a master story teller finally seeing the pay off of the audience  saying 'I knew it' not because it was inevitable but rather foreshadowed so well.


Dartis listens with horror to Nefius' tale. Deep down a small part of him laughed at the irony of the great Tallione empire being brought down by the plague by one of its own gods. But The was overshadowed by the horror that this thing may spread, spread to New Dorinthia. Instinct dictated a swift and final blow. But somehow Dartis restrained that dire urge, if only to extract the last bits of information from this vile snake before it was struck down forever.

"So Counselor, if humanity is being changed, in whose image? I hope for the better, yes? But All I see are walking corpses, not a new breed of humanity. How then are the infected different than these?" asks Dartis barely keeping from gritting his teeth.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 4, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

"The poor children..." Whispers Caramip mournfully as she looks onto the evil priest with horror.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 4, 2008)

Silas feels sick and revolted at Nefius' tale and is quite glad when Dartis speaks up.  He leans back in his chair and stares at the meager provisions laid out for them (which he hasn't touched, by the way) by the mad priest.  Wanting to see how Nefius reacts to Dartis' questions, Silas looks up to watch the man.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 6, 2008)

Nefius grimaces and for a moment you see a strange flicker of something that is strange for a priest... doubt.  But then his eyes flash into the determination of madness and he says, "The true believers, that is those that become worshippers of Festios, become transformed by the disease into humans that are also partly plant so they may be closer to nature.  Right now a number of these worshippers are swarming over the fragmenting Tallione Empire in order to take it over and usher in a new age.  Those that become interested and yet are not initiated in the process become the mindless beings that the worshippers may control, and thus an army so that we have no need to bloody our own hands.  The unbelievers stay dead as they have no place in the world and will not be rescued by the god of transformation."  Festios is also known by more sane people as the God of Decay.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 6, 2008)

Barok continues searching the mansion in greed mixed with frustration. There was no way he'd ever be able to bring any of this with him far enough to find anyone who would pay for it. Still, maybe there was some liquid wealth around. Although if this was the Radnal estate they had probably already emptied it when they fled.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 8, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Nefius grimaces and for a moment you see a strange flicker of something that is strange for a priest... doubt.  But then his eyes flash into the determination of madness and he says, "The true believers, that is those that become worshippers of Festios, become transformed by the disease into humans that are also partly plant so they may be closer to nature.  Right now a number of these worshippers are swarming over the fragmenting Tallione Empire in order to take it over and usher in a new age.  Those that become interested and yet are not initiated in the process become the mindless beings that the worshippers may control, and thus an army so that we have no need to bloody our own hands.  The unbelievers stay dead as they have no place in the world and will not be rescued by the god of transformation."  Festios is also known by more sane people as the God of Decay.




Dartis smiles diplomatically regaining his composure.

"Well this is a great system I have to admit, but I have a couple of questions. Being closer to nature is great, but how are non-humans affected? I hope Festios treats all races equally. But my biggest question revolves around you Counselor. You were traded as you say to Festios, but what did Oberius receive in turn? And this new age seems to favor the followers of Festios, surely Oberius and Cryon are getting their share. I would hate to think Festios is operating alone in some attempt to usurp the Triumvirate."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 9, 2008)

Silas, Caramip, Dartis
[sblock]
"Well, Oberius gets what he wanted... a host of people sacrificed and transformed into the idea of obediant servitude.  And Cryon gets the destruction of the civilized lands that he despised so much.  As for Festios, he gains the control of those willing to convert.  The shock troops and military of the trilogy faith you see.  But surely he would rule together with his partners and not plot against them.  Surely..."  Nefius repeats the words, rubbing both his Oberius and his Festios symbols together as if testing their weight.
[/sblock]

Barok
[sblock]
As Barok continues the search of the house he goes up the stairs to the second level and walks through some double doors in the center of the level.  On the other side is a richly furnished bedroom, however what catches the rogue's eye first is a large glass case near the doors and to the left of him.  Inside he finds the two broken halves of a boldly crafted longsword.  It looks as if the edges of the blade have been laced with a trace of silver, along with golden etchings in the old tongue on the flat of the blade.  The hilt and pommel are fashioned in the manner of a horse and rider.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 9, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

"So what happens now?" Asks Caramip. "Are we to presume that you are going to let us go even if we choose not become one with your 'herd'?"


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 9, 2008)

_A weapon as garish as that could well be magical. Maybe it had some value even if broken._The Rider... Barok had never understood the appeal of that faith, even if he was the patron deity of Dorinthia. Too much honour and valor for his taste, too much sacrifice. Even though Barok himself had been forced by destiny to walk in that deitys footsteps that only added to his urge to be free of Him. And still, the very familiarity did add some degree of comfort.
Barok opens the case, after checking for traps, and retrieves the pieces of the weapon. After wrapping them in cloth he places them in his backpack.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 10, 2008)

Caramip, Dartis, and Silas
[sblock]
Nefius gives Caramip a twisted smile and says, "And why not?  Just by being here and interacting with the city at least one of your friends are most likely already infected with the disease.  So either they will convert or die, and either way they are not likely to be a threat to the Trinity.  No.  You've been truly splendid guests and should not be  harmed.  No fighting.  Intelligent conversation is a blessed rarity these days, and I'd really rather not sully our time by spilt blood.  You can walk out that door whenever you want and I will not have you impeded.  Or you can remain as a guest if you want until the day comes and you then go as you will.  Of course, I admit that I hope I can take you back to my new Chapel of Festios where your Rider's holy place once stood and we can start converting you into this great faith."
[/sblock]

Barok
[sblock]
There are no traps, and the lock of the case is undone by you within only a couple of minutes of careful work.  No alarm sounds as you remove the pieces of the sword and place them in your pack.  There are still rooms to the west and to the east on this second level, but this room looks to have little portable objects of value except an unopened bottle of forty year-old wine on a far table and several expensive suits that might fetch a fair price but would take up some room in your pack.
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 10, 2008)

Barok breaks open the bottle of wine and sits down in a soft deep chair. He had a lot to think about, but really preferred not to. Drinking the wine directly from the bottle (If its still good) he takes a moment to relax.
 Putting down the half-empty bottle down, he goes to take a second look at those suits. _Sometimes it could pay to look presentable._ He rolls up the finest looking suit and stuffs it in his pack before heading out in search of more loot, bringing the bottle with him.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 11, 2008)

"We shall consider your kind offer with due diligence. It is a weighty decision after all. You have made a powerful argument however Counselor. For now I think it best we take our leave. The god have indeed linked out fates somehow and I am sure we shall meet again, with similar pleasant results. I hope we are welcome to come and enjoy further conversation with you." and with a look to his companions Dartis stands and bows to Nefius and turns and leaves. He quickly remounts and heads out of town.

Out of earshot of Nefius or his familiar, he says to Silas "Is there some magical way to contact Barok and tell him to get the hell out of town?"


Once out of town Dartis stops Silas and Caramip and dismounts before vomiting on to the ground both to get rid of the vile sense of contamination and to rid his mouth of the kind words he was forced to speak to the nefarious Nefius.

"I am torn. My heart says to spare this city of Dorinthia, but my head says it should be burned to the ground like any other plague ridden village, walking dead, and Nefius included. My friends, you are far more knowledgeable than I, what shall we do? I think we need to alert Dorinthia and Silverwood. But what to do about this city and even the Tallione. I care not that their worship of foul gods has come to roost, but I worry that this plague will spread."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 11, 2008)

"Sending such a message to Barok is beyond my capabilities."  He looks over at Caramip.  "Caramip?  Is it within your power?  Your magics are quite different from mine..."

"There is nothing of Dorinthia left in that city.  I'm afraid it has all been consumed by Nefius' dark god.  Burning it would likely be a mercy to those tainted by _that_..." Silas waves his hand in the direction of the city and appears at a loss of words to describe the foulness they encountered.  "You know I have no love for the Tallione, and I confess that I feel that the Tallione are only getting what they deserve.  But as a worshipper of the Mother, this sickens me.  Somehow, we must prevent this rot from overtaking what remains of Dorinth." Silas pauses and looks uncertain, even a little fearful.  "I don't trust Nefius, but what if he spoke the truth when he said one of us was already affected by this taint.  Returning to our city may just spread the infection."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 11, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

[sblock=OOC]And no she does not have any way of contacting Barok. She use to have speak with animals and that could have helped but...  [/sblock]
After slowly dismounting from her stead she silently wonders away from the group. After walking only a few yards away she slightly turns her head back towards her friends and says, “I don’t know if I ever told any of you of this but my village wasn’t just comprised of Gnomes you know. Many humans, half-elfs, dwarfs and even some half-orcs lived amongst us. Our village wasn’t very big but we prided our selves on our ability to get along despite what our historians might have said.” There is a pause as she looks back towards the horizon. She fiddles with her hands for a bit before continuing. 

“The invaders came during the night and sweep through our village like the desert wind. They rounded us up in separate groups and started making demands towards our village leaders. When their demands weren’t met to their satisfaction, they gathered up all of children, dwarf, human, gnome, half-elf and half-orc and they…..” Her words get choked up and its almost as if she is about to fall down into tears. But somehow she able to regain her composure and with in only a few moments her voice is able to be heard once again.  

“…they killed them. All of them. Right in front of us…..” She says before another wave of tears assaults her. “Sometimes when I am all alone, I swear I can still hear their screams….” She says as if speaking to no one in particular and within moments she able to quickly battle away the tears.

Slowly she turns back to face her friends. “Some how I was able to free myself from my bonds and when the guards weren’t looking I quickly escaped into the woods. I haven’t seen anyone from my village since. But I swore to myself and to all of the Gods who cared, that I would never let another innocent child die as long as I had the means to prevent it. No matter what race or what nation…” She says. And in those last few words there is a tone that leaves no doubt to anyone that she is very, very serious.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 14, 2008)

Caramip, Silas, and Dartis
[sblock]
Nefius seems disappointed that you wish to leave, but he nods and says "Aye, until next time."  His minions watch as you go and look towards him, but he shakes his head and they open a path for you to leave although you feel almost a sense of anger directed from these somewhat mindless things and towards Nefius, as if they are not in agreement with his decision.

When you safely reach your camp you feel it may be time to discuss your options, and perhaps wait for Barok to return.
[/sblock]

Barok
[sblock]
It's ironic, but the last room you search on the second level seems to have been the only room that showed signs of life... well, or at least signs of recent death.  You find the corpse of an older man inside the butler's room, his hands grasping a dagger to the heart that seems as if it may have been suicide.  Drinking some more from your bottle, you examine the body but find nothing of worth.  However, instead you find a small sack of collected Dorinthian coins (12pp, 123gp, and 62sp).   Also you find a small diary that has an entry that is only a few weeks old, which you also pocket.  Finding nothing else in the house and feeling a bit numb and tired from the alcohol, you head out of the building and decide to walk back to camp...
[/sblock]

Caramip, Dartis, and Silas do not have long to wait.  Barok seems surprised to see the group there.  Like the trio, the rogue seems little worse from wear, although he smells slightly of alcohol and is carrying a conspicuous bottle.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 14, 2008)

"I would give you a report, your lordship, but it scheems you may know more than I. Living zombies, mad priests, little worth looting, it's all pretty self-explanatory. If this is all that's left of Dorinthia there's not much left to fight for..." He drops the empty bottle, feeling suddenly a bit melancholic.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 14, 2008)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "I would give you a report, your lordship, but it scheems you may know more than I. Living zombies, mad priests, little worth looting, it's all pretty self-explanatory. If this is all that's left of Dorinthia there's not much left to fight for..." He drops the empty bottle, feeling suddenly a bit melancholic.




Dartis listens silently to Caramip. As she finishes he places his hand on her shoulder and says gently "We will do what we can for the children, all the children Caramip."

Dartis looks up as Barok stumbles into the camp. "Damn I wish Nikolos was here. We need a priest, a healer. Well Barok I see you found some wine. Unfortunately I fear you have may have found more than that. We are still fighting for Dorinthia, and this is unfortunately the newest battleground. " Dartis sits in silence for a while.

"I think this is beyond us. Yes, we can torch the city, and that will stop the spread here. But for how long? This thing destroyed an entire legion. It requires no camps, no food wagons, no horses, no water. We mat slow it here, but I fear if Tallone falls, it will spread north again. " Dartis laughs "I doubt even Land's Death could stop this new plague and would look like a kitten next to the destruction of Festios."

"We need to alert Silverwood and New Dorinthia, the gnomes too, put them all on a plague watch and ask the stupid arrogant elves for help and advice. We'll sober up Barok and ride to find Silas and Kel. The question is do we burn the place first? I think we need to wait. See if the elves can find any clues or samples there first. I would dearly love to put it to the torch, but we must follow the rot to the heart if we wish to put an end to this. Also I think Barok needs to be seen by someone" adds Dartis conspiratorially to Caramip and Silas.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 14, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Caramip simply nods her head in agreement and moves to take care of her stead.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 14, 2008)

"Plague? So you're saying this is a disease, and that I already got it?"  Barok sobers up noticeably. "How long does it take for it to break out anyway?"_That man in the manor, dead by his own hand... If he had thought he could reach help in time to be cured he would at least have tried. But what other option do I have? Anything is better than being turned into one of those freaks._


----------



## Fenris (Jan 14, 2008)

"Well, we don't know. It seems that yes, this thing is a disease, conjured about by Festios. Nefius indicated that one of us may be infected, and intimated it was the person in the city longest. So I think we need to get all of us to a healer quickly."


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 15, 2008)

"I don't want to carry this plague to New Dorinth when we don't even know if there's a cure. I owe our people that much, at least. The elves would likely shoot me on sight and the Tallione already got the plague so our chances of using it for something positive seem pretty low."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

"He has a point. For all we know it could have been part that madman's plan that we go back to New Dorithia and accidently spread his plague." Says Caramip.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 16, 2008)

Dartis sighs "You're right, but we must warn them. If only Barok is infected we could go, but we don't know if he is, or if one of us is. I think we must still go. We will find the sentries and not go into Silverwood. They can relay the message and keep us at a distance.

_'just by being here and interacting with the city' _was what Nefius said, that means barok more than us. But he mentioned that humanity is changing. Perhaps the elves are immune? As would be Caramip?  Crazy as it is I am tempted to go back to the damn Faerie Queen, and give my eyes and hands to have her stop it if she could."


Dartis leans back on the cool grass. "I am staggered by this and am not sure of my path. Where do the brambles lie?" he mutters to himself.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 17, 2008)

Possible options:
[sblock]
Go to the capital of the elves and seek a cure.
Go to the capital of the dwarves and seek a cure.
Go to the capital of the gnomes and seek a cure.
Go to where the infection is being fought, Tallione.
Go to your own people to warn them and seek a cure.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 17, 2008)

Silas, quiet for most of the discussion, finally ventures to speak.  "I believe our path is clear: we came here at Kel's request, we discovered what is occurring here and throughout the Tallione Empire, and we should now return to Kel and inform him of what we have found.  I trust him and he is a healer, he can advise us what steps should be taken after that."


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 17, 2008)

"And he could just as well have been lying about all this. Why should we take his word for it? I don't feel sick, so maybe he just wanted to scare you." He digs in his pack, "Maybe this journal will tell us some more." and starts reading.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 18, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“I say we torch the town, go to Tallione save as many people as possible and then go head back home. The longer we wait the more innocent children and their families will die.” Says the small Gnome. “But I will accept the decision of the group.”


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 20, 2008)

Barok flips through the journal of Gill Paston, the majordomo of the house, looking for clues.  The beginning of the book starts off as a dull series of notes in regards to what activities were completed for the estate.  Later passages discuss the scion of the house, Kyle, leaving for training while the master of the home, Baron John Radnallin, found himself entertaining a number of lords from surrounding lands.  Later entries describe that these lords and the Baron were arrested for treason along with many of these constant visitors.  The date of the treason corresponds to the time that Jarel the Proud tried to overthrow King Rasnen at Dorinam.  The plotters were executed and Kyle Radnallin was brought to the estate by a Dorinthian official who explained that due to his recent service and moments of heroism he would not have the estate sold and be sold to Tallione in slavery.  The official asked Kyle if he would denounce his father's actions.  Kyle agreed that the actions were wrong and that he was not in agreement with his father's will.  The official then asked Kyle to denounce his father and make a public announcement that the deceased Baron was possessed.  Kyle refused this, saying that his father was a good, although misguided man.  This inquisition became more tense with the official threatening Kyle, before the paladin broke his unique Dorinthian cavalry sword over his knee and declared that he would rather denounce his noble claim than sully his family honor by either submitting to Dorinam's request or allowing himself to be sold into slavery as a nobleman.  The official was not sure what steps should take next, and Kyle took the opportunity to remove his noble insignias and decorations of office and walk out of his estate, never to be seen again.  His sword was claimed by Gill, who placed it in a glass case in the main bedroom.  From this point, it looks like Gill was told by Dorinam officials that the Radnallin House and titles were no more and that he would be looking over the property on orders of the state.

Things seemed to continue normally for years after that, until the Tallione invasion.  There are indications in his journal that the first few days were brutal for the population as the soldiers stole, raped, and burned.  After that, the violence was still high for a few weeks as the officers regained control of their men while looking for the die-hard patriots who continued to ambush and strike.  Once their movement was quelled the city became relatively calm once more, especially once the commanding officer moved the troops into a garrison outside the city, and the population began to try to figure out what it meant to be subjects of the empire.  Still rumors persisted about a haven for Dorinthian refugees out west near the elven lands.  These rumors were fueled by the continuing growth of forces in the Tallione garrison and talk by the soldiers of a new campaign.  

That's when the disease began to show in the population and the mad prophet who wore a mask began his preachings.  The Tallione commander, Commander Abarani, sent healers to the town and even inspected the city alongside surviving city officials, but what seemed to be a bad cold spread quickly beyond their abilities until everyone, Tallione Imperial and Dorinthian, became ill with the malady.  The disease lasted quite a long while, slowly sapping the body of strength until the gaunt person finally died.  Horrifically, some of those that died rose back up as some sort of strange, nearly mindless undead and had to be put to the sword.  Commander Abarani and his soldiers had their hands full keeping Imperial deserters and panicked civilians from fleeing lest they spread the contagion.  His priests sent messages for help to Tallione, but they looked grim and never spoke of what response they received.  In the end the commander ordered all his priests out of the city and to the Tallione capital for unknown reasons while he continued to battle the growing chaos and his own sickness.

At the end of the journal Gill writes that he is also beginning to feel sick and is contemplating suicide lest he also rise like the more and more frequent undead.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 21, 2008)

Dartis listens quietly to the new information. "No wonder Kyle is so angry. Too bad I will never be King to rectify the situation for him. Kind of ironic we both had to renounce our titles huh? OK, I think Caramip is mostly right, we do need to torch the town and head down to Tallione. My main concern is how the plague started. Did the soldiers bring it with them, did Nefius bring it, or worst of all can Festios just manifest it where ever? I am no healer, I am not a learned man. I am a simple soldier, I suppose I can put the sick and the undead to the sword and at least reduce the army of Festios. 

I can't believe I must go now to save Tallione after years of dreaming of its destruction. And to forestall Baroks comment, yes I would love to see the Empire fall, but I know it would allow the plague to spread afterwards. If we save Tallione, I do not expect them to suddenly come to their senses, but perhaps they will abandon the Triumverate that seeks their destruction. In any case it sounds like they won't be mounting any campaigns for a while, even wee we to save them this very night."


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 21, 2008)

Barok snorts when reading the section about Kyle Radnal, "heh, poor fool." Then his expression becomes grimmer. "If the imperial army's healers could do nothing to cure the disease I don't see who could. The fairies and the fey would probably prefer the doom of humanity above risking themselves, the orcs would be worse than useless and who else do we have? Kel? Silas? No, I don't bloody think so." He throws the diary aside in disgust.
"And I don't think we can save anyone. Not this time, and not that way. The only one alive in this town is that madman, and only he knows the cure. 

I'm not sure we can beat this, but maybe we can join it?"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 21, 2008)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> I'm not sure we can beat this, but maybe we can join it?"[/COLOR]




"Join it? Are you mad? You didn't see Nefius. Festios 'touched' him. Did weird things to his skin, made part of it like bark, marked him as faithful. I don't think you could fake it. Nefius said that the devouted are infected as well, but get stronger from the sickness. So if you faked your devotion, you'd still be exposed, but you'd be found out once you started getting sick.  I agree that Nefius may know how to stop it, but he's not going to tell us. There is still some doubt in his mind, Oberius was a big part of his life. But I think Festios has too great a hold on him."


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 21, 2008)

"I can make him tell us, and there will be no bluffing involved." Barok's expression grows cruel, but there's fear in his eyes. "Anyone can be broken, even he. And if I can't break him maybe there's a spell that can.
But if you go to the Empire, to help the people who damned us I will not go with you. They are not worth saving."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 21, 2008)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "I can make him tell us, and there will be no bluffing involved." Barok's expression grows cruel, but there's fear in his eyes. "Anyone can be broken, even he. And if I can't break him maybe there's a spell that can.
> But if you go to the Empire, to help the people who damned us I will not go with you. They are not worth saving."




"If you think you can break Nefius, before his minions break you, by all means go ahead. But we are going to Tallione to save it, but to save Dorinthia. Because if we don't save Tallione Dorinthia will falls as well."


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 22, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "If you think you can break Nefius, before his minions break you, by all means go ahead. But we are going to Tallione to save it, but to save Dorinthia. Because if we don't save Tallione Dorinthia will falls as well."





"Look around you. Dorinthia has already fallen. The people of New Dorinth are too few to survive on their own. With the nation dead they have no future but to be enslaved by the elves, or the orcs or the Tallione, and that is no future. Our people are doomed no matter what we do. They will die, we will die, but I sure as hell won't die fighting for the Empire."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 22, 2008)

Nephtys said:
			
		

> "Look around you. Dorinthia has already fallen. The people of New Dorinth are too few to survive on their own. With the nation dead they have no future but to be enslaved by the elves, or the orcs or the Tallione, and that is no future. Our people are doomed no matter what we do. They will die, we will die, but I sure as hell won't die fighting for the Empire."




"You're not fighting for the Empire Barok, you're fighting for all humanity. If we don't fight this thing where it's strongest, it will destroy all the humans, and maybe the elves and gnomes as well. You weren't there to see Nefius. 

But how do you want to fight this then, give in? Join it as you say? Surrender to the embrace of Festios? Or merely hide in a bottle, hide away until the plague reaches you. I renounced my position. I am not a Dorinthian, Captain, noble or peasant, I have no claim over you and will not order you anywhere. I will not order anyone anymore. I believe the best route is to head to Tallione as Caramip suggested. I wish to still hear what Silas has to say. You have yet to offer a suggestion, merely prophecies of doom."


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 22, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> "You're not fighting for the Empire Barok, you're fighting for all humanity. If we don't fight this thing where it's strongest, it will destroy all the humans, and maybe the elves and gnomes as well. You weren't there to see Nefius.
> 
> But how do you want to fight this then, give in? Join it as you say? Surrender to the embrace of Festios? Or merely hide in a bottle, hide away until the plague reaches you. I renounced my position. I am not a Dorinthian, Captain, noble or peasant, I have no claim over you and will not order you anywhere. I will not order anyone anymore. I believe the best route is to head to Tallione as Caramip suggested. I wish to still hear what Silas has to say. You have yet to offer a suggestion, merely prophecies of doom."




"And kneeling before the Emperor, killing his enemies at his command, will just make the plague disappear? Is that your suggestion? Much bloody good that will do. Much bloody good it did us serving the elves or the fairy queen, or those damn eye-poking little buggers. 

What makes you think this can be fought at all? If the other Gods won't fight it how could we? Maybe all we can do is give in, so that humanity can live on.
It's not what I want, but if there's no other way that's what we will have to do. We can adapt, that's what humans do."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 22, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

"Sounds like minds have been made." Comments Caramip as she intently watches her two friends .


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 22, 2008)

OOC: I take it that the party will still be together for the remainder of the night?  Where does everyone plan to do and go next?  Barok back to New Dorinth?  Dartis, Silas, and Caramip to Tallione with the bard showing the way?


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 22, 2008)

ooc:
No, Barok will head back down into town to have a little chat with Nefius.


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 22, 2008)

Silas fidgets absent-mindedly plucking dried stalks of grass from the ground and discarding them while Barok and Dartis argue their course of action.  Finally, he looks up.  Dartis, I have followed you for quite some time now but I have to question this plan of yours.  Will you end this threat by killing everything?  Surrounded by the decaying servants of a mad god and in a hostile empire?"  He turns his attention to Caramip.  "And how will you save the infected children?  At this point, they may _all_ be infected.  What will you do then?"  Silas shakes his head.  "Not that I agree with your plan either, Barok.  But it has the advantage of seeking answers from the source of this problem and that is something that I can understand. Knowledge that Kel may be able to use, or the priests of the Mother, or even my brethren in the Caernite scholars."  He sighs deeply and plainly looks miserable at this point.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 22, 2008)

Barok looks at Silas, surprised and perhaps even grateful. He hadn't expected support. "It won't be easy, or safe, but it's the only way. We have to look at this from the inside to find a way out. And we don't have the time to take the longer road."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 22, 2008)

Silas nods slowly.  "I agree."  Again turning his attention to Dartis and Caramip he says, "Dartis, Caramip, if you cannot be persuaded from your path then I'm afraid this is where we part."


----------



## Fenris (Jan 23, 2008)

GlassEye said:
			
		

> Silas nods slowly.  "I agree."  Again turning his attention to Dartis and Caramip he says, "Dartis, Caramip, if you cannot be persuaded from your path then I'm afraid this is where we part."




"I think it may. I wish you well Silas. I trust your judgment and hope that this path brings you home to your family quickly and safely. I cannot follow that path. Nikolos had a vision, and I must follow the darkest, the most difficult path if I am to succeed. You do not destroy a weed by removing its stems and leaves, you must find and dig out the roots. I must find the root of this evil, no matter who it helps in the process."

Dartis heads to Silas and places his hands on his shoulders, "You have been a true friend and companion on our journeys, I will miss your council and friendship. May the Rider protect you."


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 23, 2008)

Silas' eyes glisten and he smiles sadly as Dartis speaks his farewell.  "I, too, will miss your friendship.  May the Rider guard you and the Mother hold you safe."  He looks like he wants to say more but quickly goes to gather up his gear.  "Sooner parted, sooner reunited, eh?"  A small smile tugs at his lips.  "Be safe, Caramip."

Silas turns towards Barok, obviously practiced with quick farewells and eager to not prolong this one.


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 23, 2008)

Barok listens to Dartis speach, trying to keep a sarcastic smile from his lips. _Dark? You'll barely get your hands dirty._ "We'll see whose path is the darker one, old friend. Or the most difficult one. You go seek the root of the matter, and we'll go for the heart." His expression softens for a moment. "It's been good knowing you, sir, Caramip. Try not to get killed."  
He nods to Silas, then heads back down into town with his pack and horse.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 24, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

"Far well and may the Gods smile down upon you." She says affectionately as her friends gather their things. "May our paths will cross again."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 24, 2008)

Dartis and Caramip wait and contemplate their next move while Silas and Barok investigate the dead city once more.

Silas and Barok
[sblock]
You are unable to see inside the chapel, as the windows are high above and somewhat grimy and the doors are closed.  Barok raps on the doors, and a few moments later a zombie-like citizen opens the portal allowing you to see inside the holy building. You can see that the image of the Rider has been torn down, but in its place stands a crude twisted tree symbol of Festios, Tallione's god of death and destruction.  Nefius stands near a large chair on top of a dais and surrounded by townsfolk, and turns with a smile.  "You've returned!"
[/sblock]


----------



## Nephtys (Jan 25, 2008)

[sblock=DT, Silas]
Barok takes in the scene before him, a nervous smile touching the corners of his mouth. His words, carefully polished, are not untrue. Looking into that face of madness he finds himself doubting everything, not a great change from his usual outlook. "We have seen the true power of the Gods made manifest here on earth and though we dread it we have come to accept the inevitable. We must embrace this great change before it consumes all that we are. There is power here, and we want to share in it. We must, for that is the will of the Gods. The only Gods who matter."
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Jan 26, 2008)

[sblock=DT, Barok]Silas briefly looks nervous at Nefius' welcome and frowns a bit at Barok's speech.  He scratches at his left side and says, simply, "Yes, we've returned."[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 27, 2008)

Dartis and Caramip shake their heads at the departure of Silas and Barok.  Then they pack their bags and head off on the long trip towards Tallione.  The duo takes to a nearby road and heads east.  The trip is mostly uneventful, although abandoned and empty villages line the roads.  Not even a Tallione patrol appears to slow the lonely journey.

That changes as the two cross the old border to the Tallione Empire.  Patrols do appear in small clusters, although the soldiers hunch in their saddles and ride poorly.  It is an easy thing for Dartis and Caramip to avoid them.  Finally, Dartis sees the city of Tallione for the first time.  Nothing, not even Dorinam, was as large and grand as this.  The city is wide, with smaller towns and villages surrounding it on all sides and nestled amongst seven tall hills.  Even from five miles away the nobleman notices the streets filled with granite and marble statues, and the magnificient columned buildings.  Caramip also looks on, but with a familiar and unimpressed set of eyes.  She preferred Craeco culture and architecture.

The most important thing to Dartis, was that there were signs of human life here... fewer pillars of smoke than he had hoped for, but still obvious signs.  The two rode on, passing towns of nearly empty streets and Imperial citizens with haunted looks and thin bodies, up until they reached the gates of Tallione itself.  Four weak-looking and weary soldiers stopped them, asking in Tallione, *"Hold, citizen.  Where did you get that Dorinthian gear?"*

OOC: Let's rule that Dartis speaks conversational Tallionian with a strong Dorinthian accent.  Caramip, of course, is fluent.

Barok and Silas' adventure continues here:
http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=4017158#post4017158


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 27, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

In her usual friendly demeanor the small gnome greets the weary gate guards with a warm smile and a disarming wave. “Hail to you good soldiers of the mighty Empire. We found the cloak off a dead body a few towns out. Was some pathetic Dorinthian town of some kind. To be honest there all pretty pathetic to me. We be better off once they smarten up and learn to assimilate into the glory of the Empire like everyone else. My friend grabbed the cloak to try to stray off the rain. Little good it did. You can have the cloak if you want. Keep it as a souvenir.” She says in perfect Tallionian in her attempt to pass off the two of them as true loyal citizens of the Empire. 

Bluff: 8
Diplomacy: 5


----------



## Fenris (Jan 28, 2008)

OOC: I thought that in this post I gave up that Dorinthian cavalry cloak to back to Kyle who lent me his.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 29, 2008)

OOC: Sorry, I changed the post to reflect Dartis' change of equipment and am pretending that Caramip has also mentioned Dartis' gear.

*"No citizen, we have little need for dirty riding clothes.  Please feel free to enter, though be careful for this wicked plague is everywhere despite the best efforts of our priests.  Do you know where you are heading or will you be needing directions?"*


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 29, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Staying in character Caramip answers, "Do you know of a decent tavren with good ale and a comfortable bed? We could use a good change to all this dreary weather."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 29, 2008)

*"There is one that the gnomes frequent called the Ferret's Rest on the western side of town.  Because it is run by non-humans it's one of the only ones left in operation ever since this plague has befallen us."*  The guard gives some quick and somewhat confusing directions, but Caramip believes she has an idea of how to get there.


----------



## Fenris (Jan 30, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> *"There is one that the gnomes frequent called the Ferret's Rest on the western side of town.  Because it is run by non-humans it's one of the only ones left in operation ever since this plague has befallen us."*  The guard gives some quick and somewhat confusing directions, but Caramip believes she has an idea of how to get there.





As they ride out of earshot of the guard Dartis leans down to Caramip.

"Quick thinking Cara. From the guards words do you think the gnomes are unaffected by the plague? Nefius spoke of reshaping humanity. Something deep down inside me, says those damn Locosi have a hand in this as well."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 30, 2008)

You make it to the Ferret's Rest, but Dartis has to bend down low in order to enter.  The place is filled with gnomes, dwarves, and halflings but is not as lively and boisterous as one might expect.  The patrons seem on edge, and despite the fact that these demi-humans seem unaffected by the plague you can see that the state of the Empire is still affecting these Imperial citizens in other ways.  The bartender, a plump gnome with dark rings in her eyes, looks at you as you approach and asks, "Yeah, what can I get the two of you?"


----------



## Fenris (Jan 30, 2008)

Dartis decides to let Cara do most of the talking since she is a gnome, doesn't have a strong accent and Dartis is busy making sure he doesn't bump his head on the ceiling.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Caramip gives a warm smile and friend nod of her as she greats the bartender. "A table, a hot meal, some good mead and a comfortable room if available." She states in Gnomish as she places a some silver pieces on the counter. Conintuing in her races tongue she asks, "You will have to excuse my ignorance, we just got done from doing back to back tours for the Empire, but what has befallen this place and why are people here so gloomy? The last time we were here you could here this place from two blocks down the road."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jan 31, 2008)

The gnomish woman looks at Caramip with wide eyes.  *"You're saying you really don't know?  I have no idea where you must have been in the Empire not to know about the plague that is washing through and killing... or transforming, the human peoples.  You're friend is lucky in that he still looks somewhat healthy and unaffected.  Of course, they say the only truly safe humans are those followers of Festios,"* she says and spits, but then eyes Dartis suspiciously.

Before she can take the party's coin, four Imperial guards march in accompanied by a man in blue robes.  The man holds some component in his right hand, while leaning on a staff of office in his left.  He scans the group, looking Caramip and Dartis over briefly, then finally pointing at a solitary gnome in the corner.  "There!  He's the one!"  The guards begin to walk forward, while the gnome overturns a table and hides behind it while beginning to chant some audible incantation.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 1, 2008)

Dartis mumbles something about the taste of the back of the bartenters hand as she speaks and grunts in response to _'somewhat healthy' _ and returns a cold stare at the unspoken accusation at the end.

But when the guards come in, he asks in a low tone "What's going on here, who is the man in the robes" Dartis asks in his heavy accent.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 4, 2008)

Two of the guards reach the overturned table when the gnome stretches out his hand from the other side and a great blast of sound is emitted from his fist.  The two guards grab their heads in pain and collapse, and although you are outside the radius of the effect the sound still jars your own teeth.  The two next guards rush forward, one of which punches the gnome in his face causing a splattering of blood and stopping the next spell from going off.  The gnome seems to lose concentration and his form wavers for a moment before he transforms in front of you into a dark haired older human in black robes.

"Collasti Mefust, you are under arrest by the order of the Emperor for crimes against your people and you are summoned to the throne so that you may explain this calamity that you and your fellow cultists have caused."  The guards begin to pull the man away when the man in blue robes looks at Dartis with interest.

"So, what is another human doing here in a bar such as this?"


----------



## Fenris (Feb 4, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> "Collasti Mefust, you are under arrest by the order of the Emperor for crimes against your people and you are summoned to the throne so that you may explain this calamity that you and your fellow cultists have caused."  The guards begin to pull the man away when the man in blue robes looks at Dartis with interest.
> 
> "So, what is another human doing here in a bar such as this?"




"Just having a drink, same as anyone else. What's going on there." says Dartis with a nod of his head to the guards.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 5, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

"Oh he's with me. We just got in. What about you, huh?! That was some punch! Wow! What this guy do anyway? Slap the Queen?" Says Caramp in attempt to not only offer false praise but also to change the focus off of them.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 5, 2008)

The man looks without humor at Caramip and turns back to Dartis.  "That's not an Imperial accent, young man.  I think that perhaps you should come with us just to be sure you aren't involved with Collasti."

He nods to the two still-groggy soldiers who are recovering from the sonic attack and waits as the two of them approach and tap you lightly, yet with meaning, on the shoulder and point towards the exit as if they intend that you follow the two other guards and the prisoner they are dragging along.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 5, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> The man looks without humor at Caramip and turns back to Dartis.  "That's not an Imperial accent, young man.  I think that perhaps you should come with us just to be sure you aren't involved with Collasti."
> 
> He nods to the two still-groggy soldiers who are recovering from the sonic attack and waits as the two of them approach and tap you lightly, yet with meaning, on the shoulder and point towards the exit as if they intend that you follow the two other guards and the prisoner they are dragging along.




"The Empire is quite big my friend, just because I don't speak with as nice a tongue as those in the Capital doesn't mean I am not a loyal Tallione" replies Dartis who isn't moving.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 6, 2008)

"You're a healthy looking human that happens to be in the same bar as a member of Festios' priesthood.  Festios' faithful seem to be one of the few groups of people still healthy after this devestating sickness has run through the Empire.  So, please, don't confuse my demand to come and be questioned as a request," the man says as the two armed guards grab Dartis by the shoulders and arms.  "We will question you under a spell that can detect lies.  If you are telling the truth during our inquiries we will know it and let you go as long as you are not allied with Festios' priests.  So, will you decide to be agreeable or do my men need to carry you out of here?"


----------



## Fenris (Feb 7, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> "You're a healthy looking human that happens to be in the same bar as a member of Festios' priesthood.  Festios' faithful seem to be one of the few groups of people still healthy after this devestating sickness has run through the Empire.  So, please, don't confuse my demand to come and be questioned as a request," the man says as the two armed guards grab Dartis by the shoulders and arms.  "We will question you under a spell that can detect lies.  If you are telling the truth during our inquiries we will know it and let you go as long as you are not allied with Festios' priests.  So, will you decide to be agreeable or do my men need to carry you out of here?"




Dartis shakes off the men's hands. "I am no servant of Festios. I have just walked into this city. How is it that _you_ sir are not sick eh? How do I not know that you are healthy because _you_ are a servant of Festios? Trying to drag me off to submit to your foul rituals? Prove that to me if you wish me to go along with you."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 7, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“Now, now wait just a minute here. All of this is simple misunderstanding. See we are travelers and have been exploring the outside territories for sometime now. It has really been quite fascinating. Here let me tell you some our tales….” Says Caramip energetically as she removes her mandolin and immediately begins to play despite any protests from the guards. 

OOC: Going for a reach here but what the hell
She will use her bardic music fascinate on all of the guards. If successful she will then cast charm on the head guard. It is not taking a hostile action so it should work, plus she can cast and play her music at the same time so no one should know she is casting. If successful she will ask the guard to let them go. If not, she motion for Dartis to slip out the back door during the song. The guards should let him go as long as he doesn’t attack them.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 7, 2008)

Caramip begins talking fast, and in the middle of the discussion Dartis braces himself as he recognizes that she is about to let loose a spell.  Suddenly, the lead guard lets Dartis go and begins to argue with the magistrate.  *"Sir, this isn't necessary.  These people seem quite nice and I don't see any reason why we should bother them any further."*

The man grimaces and raises his hand as if in the act of casting, "You fools, she's enchanting you!"  His spell is interrupted by the guard, however, who intervenes by throwing himself between the two groups and throwing off the magic.

The second guard yells outside for reinforcements as he attempts to grapple with Dartis.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 7, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Caramip begins talking fast, and in the middle of the discussion Dartis braces himself as he recognizes that she is about to let loose a spell.  Suddenly, the lead guard lets Dartis go and begins to argue with the magistrate.  *"Sir, this isn't necessary.  These people seem quite nice and I don't see any reason why we should bother them any further."*
> 
> The man grimaces and raises his hand as if in the act of casting, "You fools, she's enchanting you!"  His spell is interrupted by the guard, however, who intervenes by throwing himself between the two groups and throwing off the magic.
> 
> The second guard yells outside for reinforcements as he attempts to grapple with Dartis.



Dartis looks around at the other patrons as they apprehensively watch. He can't fight he entire guard. He pushes the guard against the man in the robes. He holds a hand up to Cara.

"Fine, I will accompany you, though you still have not answered my charge, nor identified yourself or under what authority you detain me. I had not realized that the Empire had grown so fearful of it's importence."

He turns to the barmaid "Would you do me a favor and send a message to Imperial Commander Sassarius and let him know that an old friend from the north has come to see him and let him know these gentlemen have escorted me away" as he tosses a few coins on the bar.

Several word in the last sentance were spoken with a great deal of sarcasm. Dartis walks directly out of the bar calmly and with purpose.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 9, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

She in the midst of sealing their escape with another spell when Dartis makes his sudden and unexpected surrender. Her spell fizzles and she soon finds herself walking out the door behind her campaign with a frustrated look on her face. She quickly motions for her befriended guard to join them and says, “No need for fighting, just promise that no harm will come to either of us, ok? Good!”


OOC: DAMN IT! We were so close!! Curse Dartis and his Lawful good intentions!


----------



## Fenris (Feb 9, 2008)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> She in the midst of sealing their escape with another spell when Dartis makes his sudden and unexpected surrender. Her spell fizzles and she soon finds herself walking out the door behind her campaign with a frustrated look on her face. She quickly motions for her befriended guard to join them and says, “No need for fighting, just promise that no harm will come to either of us, ok? Good!”
> 
> 
> OOC: DAMN IT! We were so close!! Curse Dartis and his Lawful good intentions!




OOC:    I know, I should have been a Paladin. Immune to disease would have been very handy right about now.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 11, 2008)

The magistrate seems taken aback as he had fully expected to continue the fight, but then raises a hand in a silent command to his men.  They hesitantly give Dartis space.  "Very well.  In return for your cooperation you will be allowed to walk freely.  As for by what authority I act, I act in the name of the Emperor as myself and my colleagues have been sent by his order with the specific instructions to track down the hiding priests of Festios and their allies.  These are dark times that may spell the end of this great Empire, and so I admit that our current techniques are focused more on speed and brutality than respect for the rights of the citizens.  May there be reason for change and soon.  As for Commander Sassarius, I cannot guarentee that your friendship with him will be to your benefit.  The Emperor has asked that he remain many miles outside the city for now, along with his army."

The magistrate motions for you to follow him, which you do through half-empty streets that you imagine must have been filled with life before the plague.  Now you see the few survivors either staring into nothingness with hopeless eyes or muttering to themselves in anguish over lost relatives and friends.

Although you walk freely, Collasti Mefust has been tied and gagged and is being partly driven and partly kicked towards the still beautiful Imperial estate.  The guards don't smile as they rough him up; their actions are less sport than complete contempt.  You reach the tall marble columns of the Imperial palace and the magistrate receives nods from the many guards.  Those standing here seem healthier than those in the rest of the city, and as you and the magistrate climb the polished stairs to the main hall he seems to read your mind.  "The priests that the Emperor has still allowed to legally worship are working hard to fight back the disease and keep the city alive.  However, this is the head of the city and therefore the head of the Empire.  The members of the government and its protectors are given the best treatment for if the Senate or the Emperor were to fall it would likely throw the fragile remnants of Tallione into complete chaos and death.  Damn Festios!"


----------



## Fenris (Feb 12, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> The magistrate seems taken aback as he had fully expected to continue the fight, but then raises a hand in a silent command to his men.  They hesitantly give Dartis space.  "Very well.  In return for your cooperation you will be allowed to walk freely.  As for by what authority I act, I act in the name of the Emperor as myself and my colleagues have been sent by his order with the specific instructions to track down the hiding priests of Festios and their allies.  These are dark times that may spell the end of this great Empire, and so I admit that our current techniques are focused more on speed and brutality than respect for the rights of the citizens.  May there be reason for change and soon.  As for Commander Sassarius, I cannot guarentee that your friendship with him will be to your benefit.  The Emperor has asked that he remain many miles outside the city for now, along with his army."




"And would this be to prevent the spread of more disease, or merely the continuation of the petty politics of the capital?" says Dartis thinking back to the face of Sassarius and the image on the Shield of Kings.




			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> "The priests that the Emperor has still allowed to legally worship are working hard to fight back the disease and keep the city alive.  However, this is the head of the city and therefore the head of the Empire.  The members of the government and its protectors are given the best treatment for if the Senate or the Emperor were to fall it would likely throw the fragile remnants of Tallione into complete chaos and death.  Damn Festios!"




"Damn Festios indeed. Though I have to wonder who will be left for the Senate and Emperor to rule if they do not adequately protect their own people from this insidious plague. It seems a paradox does it not Magistrate. If the Senate falls, the Empire will fall, but if the Senate stands it may have no Empire to rule. By the way, you never gave me your name Magistrate."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 12, 2008)

As they journey, the Magistrate answers one of Dartis' questions, "Actually it alienates are already suffering people, but there have been some extremely important successes."  He nods towards the bound Collasti Mefust as way of example.

When the group reaches the doors to the Emperor's court the man answers the other inquiry.  "I am Magistrate Gracchus Sassarius, recently restored to service despite rumors of my half-brother's desire to take the throne."  The Imperial guards to the court open the double doors and introduce him by title and name as he holds worth his symbol of office, the holy symbol of Plativus, god of civilization and philosophy.  He strides forward with his own guards pushing Collasti ahead of them.

In this large hall with grand arches that let in the light of the sun you see several men standing in front a tall marble chair and wearing the robes of members of the Senate.  Still, one tall and old man with a balding head, piercing eyes, and a martial bearing seems to draw your eyes with the force of command that he brings.  "Magistrate, I see you have brought in Collasti but who are your additional companions?"

After Gracchus explains the circumstances in which he encountered you, the old man nods towards one Senator who seems to cast some kind of spell.  The Senator nods towards the old man in readiness, and in turn the old man asks, "Now answer truthfully these questions.  How do you know Collasti?  What are you doing in the city?  Who are you?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 12, 2008)

ooc: Sorry been busy, will respond shortly.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 14, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> When the group reaches the doors to the Emperor's court the man answers the other inquiry.  "I am Magistrate Gracchus Sassarius, recently restored to service despite rumors of my half-brother's desire to take the throne."




Dartis stops to look at the Magistrate and with a wry smile replies "You don't look much like him, do you think those rumors are true of your half-brother? And where would he get such an idea?"



			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> After Gracchus explains the circumstances in which he encountered you, the old man nods towards one Senator who seems to cast some kind of spell.  The Senator nods towards the old man in readiness, and in turn the old man asks, "Now answer truthfully these questions.  How do you know Collasti?  What are you doing in the city?  Who are you?"




"If the bound gnome before you is Collasti, then I only know him as a patron of a tavern I stopped in momentarily. I have come to the city to learn more about the plague that threatens and cripples it. As to who I am, I am no one of consequence any more, but you may address me as Dartis." replies Dartis humbly and honestly.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 17, 2008)

"You're right we don't look alike.  My father married a Dorinthian slave girl after my mother died, although I must admit I got along with my younger sibling well enough.  As for the stories of his possible treason, many of the emperor's advisors tried to convince us that it was true, though I sometimes doubt the emperor himself believed it otherwise he would have commanded my half-brother to appear in front of the court without his army instead of having him wait miles away.  Then the true treason was revealed to us during this rise of Festios' disease and many of the advisors were revealed to be worshippers of Festios, Oberius, and Cryon."

As you answer the three questions the advisor near the emperor says, "Truth, truth, and truth"

The old man smirks and says, "Well, yes.  Some truth anyway.  Now two more questions.  Your statements make it seem as if you are ignorant of the plague that has beset the Empire.  Your accent and appearance is strongly Dorinthian, and I assume you've been out in the country or farther away from our grasp instead of the urban centers we have controlled since we have lost the Dorinthian urban centers due to the plague.  So, are there still fair amounts of Dorinthians still surviving and untouched by the plague?  And do you fear that the plague will reach them all eventually regardless?"


----------



## Fenris (Feb 17, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> "You're right we don't look alike.  My father married a Dorinthian slave girl after my mother died, although I must admit I got along with my younger sibling well enough.  As for the stories of his possible treason, many of the emperor's advisors tried to convince us that it was true, though I sometimes doubt the emperor himself believed it otherwise he would have commanded my half-brother to appear in front of the court without his army instead of having him wait miles away.  Then the true treason was revealed to us during this rise of Festios' disease and many of the advisors were revealed to be worshippers of Festios, Oberius, and Cryon."




"Your brother is a good and honorable man. I hope the Emperor can see the truth of that."




			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> As you answer the three questions the advisor near the emperor says, "Truth, truth, and truth"
> 
> The old man smirks and says, "Well, yes.  Some truth anyway.  Now two more questions.  Your statements make it seem as if you are ignorant of the plague that has beset the Empire.  Your accent and appearance is strongly Dorinthian, and I assume you've been out in the country or farther away from our grasp instead of the urban centers we have controlled since we have lost the Dorinthian urban centers due to the plague.  So, are there still fair amounts of Dorinthians still surviving and untouched by the plague?  And do you fear that the plague will reach them all eventually regardless?"




Dartis' face hardens a bit, torn between answering truthfully and betraying what remains of Dorinthia, though he has forsaken it.
"Those questions are why I am here sir." replies Dartis.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 18, 2008)

"Truth."

The old man nods to his advisor and to Dartis.  "Very well.  We will discuss this more later, but you shall stay for the rest of the questioning.  I think you will find it as valuable of an experience as I."

He turns towards Collasti as his advisor recasts his truth discovering spell and asks, "Now Collasti, let's ask you some questions.  How do we cure this plague?"

The man licks his lips and doesn't answer until the guard behind him drives a blade into his shoulder.  The exposed skin shows a green, plant-like tint: the blessing of Festios.  Despite this the man does still scream out like a normal human would, and the fear in his eyes quickly causes him to answer, "There... there is no cure.  We experimented just in case, but found that even divine magic did little to the affliction except cause it to temporarily recede just as your own priests know."

"...tr... Truth..."

There is a stunned silence as the crowd of Senators and advisors turn pale.  Two men become sick and run to the corner to loose their vomit.  Only the old man stands firm, his expression bearing anger as he reaches for a knife at his belt.  "You created this plague!  How did you do it?  My priests and mages can at least figure out how to undo the damage you caused with that information!"

"We didn't create the plague, we only altered it!  One of our priests had a vision that a foreign party would release a plague into the nearby water supply.  In his vision he saw the time and the place that this would happen, as well as the ceremony necessary to alter the plague to save ourselves once it was released.  We were skeptical, but we still waited at the seen place and time and ambushed the foreigners and killed them.  We did not stop them in time from dumping at least some of the plague, but we took the leftover metal containers filled with the plague and experimented with them until we found a way to transform our bodies into plant-like life using the plague and our own divine faith.  We thought that humanity might be doomed, but at least we could have our three gods would reign over the remnants of humanity through us and our teachings."

"Truth."

"Yes, maybe some truth but he makes his fellows seem almost heroic, which knowing what we do about him brings doubt to his story.  Stilll, who was this foreign party?  Who poisoned the water and likely made this disease?"

"I don't know who they were, or where they came from since we killed each of them.  I only know that they were elves."

"Strong truth."


----------



## Fenris (Feb 18, 2008)

"Or at least men dressed as elves. It seems the Empire made one enemy too many. Were the elves not enemies, the plague would not have been released and therefore not altered. Of course, it seems that the followers of Festios are, resourceful, if not strong willed. So it seems this plague was destined to come one way or the other. And while your magics can tell falsehoods, they do not reveal ultimate truth, only what is true to the teller. In my belief, even the faithful of Festios are being deceived. I think Festios does not want to save humanity at all, or even change it. Festios wants all of humanity gone for good." replies Dartis calmly.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

"Which is why we have come here. We think that the answer that we all seek is hidden here." Pipes the small Gnome.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 19, 2008)

OOC: Getting ahead of the other group, so delaying the post.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 19, 2008)

The old man studies Dartis for a moment and says quietly, "So you want to doubt the possibility, do you?  The elves after all, may not be such villians.  Very well, our Dorinthian guest has a point.  We can't afford to chase the wrong path.  Not with humanity's time quickly slipping away.  I am open to suggestions."  He then takes a moment to study Caramip, with her familiar eastern accent, as the Senators speak.

"We could send spies to the land of the elves." "No, it could be a waste of time that we don't have."

"Perhaps we could investigate the place the Festios priests ambushed the poisoners." "And prove little more than what we know now."

"We can trust in our own divine magic." "Possibly.  What do you propose?"

The Magistrate answers, "There does exist a ceremony where we can try to contact the spirits of the dead and ask them several questions.  If we focus on the plague while doing so, we might find someone who is deceased and knows about it.  Perhaps they'll be elves, or perhaps one of the many priests of Festios our soldiers have slain.  It will only take me a couple hours to gather fellow clerics and the necessary materials."

"Very well, we can spare a few hours on something that just might bear fruit.  Meanwhile, Dorinthian, would you and your friend like to join me for a talk by the balcony," the old man asks, pointing towards a balcony that overlooks the city.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 20, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> The old man studies Dartis for a moment and says quietly, "So you want to doubt the possibility, do you?  The elves after all, may not be such villians.  Very well, our Dorinthian guest has a point.  We can't afford to chase the wrong path.  Not with humanity's time quickly slipping away.  I am open to suggestions."  He then takes a moment to study Caramip, with her familiar eastern accent, as the Senators speak.




"The rules of war are often decided unilaterally, and the victor decides in hindsight if his actions were just, which since they assured victory always are, unless some other code of conduct takes precedence." replies Dartis



			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> The Magistrate answers, "There does exist a ceremony where we can try to contact the spirits of the dead and ask them several questions.  If we focus on the plague while doing so, we might find someone who is deceased and knows about it.  Perhaps they'll be elves, or perhaps one of the many priests of Festios our soldiers have slain.  It will only take me a couple hours to gather fellow clerics and the necessary materials."




"Regardless of who brought the plague it was merely a plague that every city deals with from time to time. Whether it was humans, elves or Locusi, the ones you wish to speak with are not those who brought the plague, but those who changed it. Unless the plague was magical in origin there is no need to fear it, it's effects were already present it seems. We need to know what they _did to it_ to determine how to reverse it.

Collasti, when was the plague partially dumped and how long did you and your fellows experiment with it to alter it?"






			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> "Very well, we can spare a few hours on something that just might bear fruit.  Meanwhile, Dorinthian, would you and your friend like to join me for a talk by the balcony," the old man asks, pointing towards a balcony that overlooks the city.




"As you wish" replies Dartis heading to the balcony.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 21, 2008)

Collasti answers, "It was dumped a bit more than a month ago, and it took us less than a week to alter it.  We were amazed by the plague, as our magic could not cure those afflicted by it.  We could only alter the plague so that it altered instead of killed our faithful."

"Truth, truth, truth, truth."

As you an the old man walk towards the balcony, the guards stiffen and move to follow until he angrily waves them off until they comply and leave you privacy.  The man grimaces and says, "They move to protect me, as if I need protecting.  They forget that it was I who strangled the self-proclaimed Emperor Sustinius on that very throne more than thirty years ago.  You can still see the blood stain on the right arm of the seat," the old man says fondly.  "Now I, Emperor Trajanus, oversee a dying Empire.  This is not the time for fighting, Dartis, so as we wait let me be frank.  Humanity's days might very well be numbered and what we decide to do here today will either save it or doom it.  We have a few vials of the altered plague that we recovered from Festios' priests.  I can at least give you that, and perhaps you know of someone with the know-how to find a cure if given the sample.  We have been trying to find a cure using the samples for some time now, with little luck.  The core of the plague seems to be nature-based, and we believe that the original version of this was of the same basic structure.  While we wait, please ask questions that you may have.  And what of you, my gnomish lady?  What is your name and what do you think of all of this?"


----------



## Fenris (Feb 21, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Collasti answers, "It was dumped a bit more than a month ago, and it took us less than a week to alter it.  We were amazed by the plague, as our magic could not cure those afflicted by it.  We could only alter the plague so that it altered instead of killed our faithful."
> 
> "Truth, truth, truth, truth."
> 
> As you an the old man walk towards the balcony, the guards stiffen and move to follow until he angrily waves them off until they comply and leave you privacy.  The man grimaces and says, "They move to protect me, as if I need protecting.  They forget that it was I who strangled the self-proclaimed Emperor Sustinius on that very throne more than thirty years ago.  You can still see the blood stain on the right arm of the seat," the old man says fondly.  "Now I, Emperor Trajanus, oversee a dying Empire.  This is not the time for fighting, Dartis, so as we wait let me be frank.  Humanity's days might very well be numbered and what we decide to do here today will either save it or doom it.  We have a few vials of the altered plague that we recovered from Festios' priests.  I can at least give you that, and perhaps you know of someone with the know-how to find a cure if given the sample.  We have been trying to find a cure using the samples for some time now, with little luck.  The core of the plague seems to be nature-based, and we believe that the original version of this was of the same basic structure.  While we wait, please ask questions that you may have.  And what of you, my gnomish lady?  What is your name and what do you think of all of this?"




"This plague has advanced further and faster than I ever dared fear Trajanus. I do have a few resources that could examine the samples. Of course they may not be disposed to help Tallione, or even humanity. Though as we have seen this, alteration, can affect gnomes. Has the plague itself been know to strike non-humans? How is the plague spread? Only through water? No, it must be other ways, it has spread too far, too fast. How long after exposure before some starts showing symptoms of the plague? "

Dartis looks the emperor squarely in the eye. "Don't you find it ironic that a Dorinthian has come to save the Tallione Empire?" 


OOC: Good thing Dartis got his MPH at Dorinthia Univeristy


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Feb 23, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

"Me?" She asks a bit surprised, but does her best to cover it. "My name is Caramip Ashhearth." She says a bit plainly. "Personally, I feel that some of your people are getting what they justly deserve for what Tallione soldiers did to my village. But their children… everyone’s children, do not deserve any of this. While we have come to save what is left of the human species, I have come to save their future.” States the small Gnome.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 25, 2008)

The emperor answers, "Your point about the plague spreading fast is valid, and there is a theory that three different places in the region were hit within one week and a half.  The capital, this city called Tallione, was one place along with another large Imperial city south of here and also the old capital of Dorinthia.  All reported signs of the plague before other locations had.  As for a Dorinthian coming to save the Empire... well, it isn't saved yet and more than just this Empire is in danger.  This is a time for all of humanity to come together.  We can slay one another for land later."

To Caramip his answer is a bit more pointed.  "Deserve this?  Your innocents may have been slaughtered due to some corrupt beaurocrat trying to seek plunder, but other of your kind had been spared and even became citizens of this Empire.  This disease knows no such ideals as greed or compassion.  All but the wicked of humanity will be laid to waste by it, and you wish to make comparisons to one village?"


----------



## Fenris (Feb 25, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> The emperor answers, "Your point about the plague spreading fast is valid, and there is a theory that three different places in the region were hit within one week and a half.  The capital, this city called Tallione, was one place along with another large Imperial city south of here and also the old capital of Dorinthia.  All reported signs of the plague before other locations had.  As for a Dorinthian coming to save the Empire... well, it isn't saved yet and more than just this Empire is in danger.  This is a time for all of humanity to come together.  We can slay one another for land later."
> 
> To Caramip his answer is a bit more pointed.  "Deserve this?  Your innocents may have been slaughtered due to some corrupt beaurocrat trying to seek plunder, but other of your kind had been spared and even became citizens of this Empire.  This disease knows no such ideals as greed or compassion.  All but the wicked of humanity will be laid to waste by it, and you wish to make comparisons to one village?"




"It is easy to be magnanimous when you are then one who has ordered the slaughter, not suffered it." replies Dartis with eyes flashing.

"But still we have not come to bicker or accuse, though the injustice of the Tallione still lies heavily upon us, we came. We could have stood aside, but still we came to do what we can.  As for saviing the Empire or Humanity, however you chose to color it, yes I believe I can save it. I have saved and destroyed  so much of late that I cannot doubt my role.  I have an idea of who we can speak with regading the plague. I will wait for the report of your preists, but I think I have a starting point or two. Now I saw that the gnome, Collasti was turning. Are all the other races, dwarf, gnome, halfling and elf affected by this plague? Knowing this can help make allies if we need."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 25, 2008)

OOC: Collasti is a human that was using magic to appear as a gnome.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Fenris (Feb 26, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> OOC: Collasti is a human that was using magic to appear as a gnome.  Sorry for the confusion.





OOC: Ah that changes things, but my question still stands in regards to non-humans contracting the disease.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Feb 26, 2008)

"You are right.  This is not a time for bickering, and our gnomish citizens have been very helpful in providing aid during this time.  As for the disease infecting others, we have seen no evidence of the disease infecting other races, although there are rumors that the orc tribes in the mountainous regions have been decimated by a similar disease.  Other rumors say a strange beast has also caused some chaos in their land, but who can believe such stories?"


----------



## Fenris (Feb 29, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> "You are right.  This is not a time for bickering, and our gnomish citizens have been very helpful in providing aid during this time.  As for the disease infecting others, we have seen no evidence of the disease infecting other races, although there are rumors that the orc tribes in the mountainous regions have been decimated by a similar disease.  Other rumors say a strange beast has also caused some chaos in their land, but who can believe such stories?"





Dartis starts laughing, and can't stop for a bit drawing the ire of the emperor. 
"A great beast, why yes, who could believe such a story indeed. I myself would not believe it either. That is if I hadn't seen the beast with my own eyes."  
says Dartis with sudden seriousness.

"It will be harder to find allies if they are not affected by it. Though I can think of a few who will try. Cara, do you think your new patron might be able to help us, that is if you can find him."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 1, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

She was content in letting the topic drop for now and does her best to try to focus on the situation at hand. However, with Dartis’s sudden mention of that wretched creature and then labeling it as her patron was simply more than she could bear. “It is *NOT* my *PATRON*!” She growls between tightly clinched teeth. Her eyes burn red as she glares back towards Dartis, “*IT* deserves nothing but to be cursed for all of time and to burn in the nine levels of the abyss. If it wasn’t for the absolute need of its assistance I would spend every waking moment of the rest of my life in finding away to prevent his release.” She says every word like it was a vile poison. It is quite clear that this is the angriest the happy go lucky Gnome has even been.

“I owe that thing enough already. I refuse to ask for its help once again. Besides, it seemed to care little of humans. Only demi-humans and Gnomish Kin.”


----------



## Fenris (Mar 3, 2008)

Dartis shakes his head at his own stupidity. He gets down on his knees to be able to look Caramip in the eyes. "I am sorry Cara. I forget the trauma you went through, as much as they rest of us went through, you went through worse, both of the history you learned and the physical suffering. Forgive me, I meant no harm, and truly used the term patron as a euphemism because of present company. But I believe that you are right. It wouldn't give a tinker's cuss about the Children of the Locusi. It probably thinks we're getting what we deserve. And maybe we are. But I am sorry I upset you."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 3, 2008)

"The two of you sound as if you have many more mysteries in which to enlighten me, but my questions may have to wait.  It looks like the priests are finally here."

Eight priests of Plativus enter, plus the Magistrate who joins them.  They form a circle in the center of the room made from tall and expensively decorated candles, which are lit once the priests are able to move an equal distance around one another and outside of the circle.  The smell of incense touches your nose as the candles catch.  "We are about to attempt a divine ceremony in which our patron god will allow access to the wisdom of the deceased.  This ceremony is not guarenteed to work, and it has done poorly in the past, for it requires that we at least know some of the answers to the riddle that torments us.  Hopefully, with the recent clues we have discovered we will be able to summon a spirit with more knowledge than the last confused souls we have brought to us.  Once the spirit is here, anyone present may ask it questions, though we will only have minutes so please keep the questions relevant."  The Magistrate leads his fellow priests in a chant, and slowly the ghostly form of a robed gnome comes into view amidst the haze of burning candle smoke.

"Friend of yours," the Emperor asks Caramip nonchalantly as he studies the apparition.

The ghostly gnome speaks sadly, sobbing as he covers his face with his hands, "It has started as I have foreseen, hasn't it?  The greatest of sins has begun!"

Dartis
[sblock]
You recognize the ghost.  It is a saner looking Astraughlay Kondeeistreigh.
[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Mar 3, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> "Friend of yours," the Emperor asks Caramip nonchalantly as he studies the apparition.
> 
> The ghostly gnome speaks sadly, sobbing as he covers his face with his hands, "It has started as I have foreseen, hasn't it?  The greatest of sins has begun!"




Dartis swears in Dorinthian.

"No, mine." replies Dartis to the emperor "In a manner of speaking that is. I was the one who slew him."

Dartis stares hard at the appartition for a heartbeat. It seems he was cursed to have the past come alive for him again and again, now the apparitions were from his own past, his own actions.

"Astraughlay Kondeeistreigh, not all you forsaw was correct. We defeated you, that was unseen. Surely a great sin is upon us, but not as you forsaw. Not all races are affected. How is it that you know of the plague of Festios, changed from a plague brought by elves? What did you see in that black sphere?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 4, 2008)

“I wonder if he is referring to IT. The one that we unleashed. Remember what he said about to us before he left….” She says in low tones towards Datris. 

“The answers we seek, have a better chance of being found within places where others dare not seek. I say we head towards the source. Is there a strong hold or a heavily infected area of the City? Perhaps a place where once people have lived but is now desolated with diseases?” She says to the King.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 4, 2008)

"I know of the plague.  It was what I had seen in the vision that the sphere granted me, and in each version of the future I saw horrible betrayals that drove me into madness.  I saw long years of suffering as a fearful sect of elves watched their homes being threatened by enemies they were no longer strong enough to stave off.  And so they decided to use their magically created disease against the orcs as they had done multiple times before in untold past generations, then against the encroaching and threatening Tallione Empire which was a new target for them and which would lead them to target other humanoids they considered to be threats.  In all versions of the future I saw this secretive sect fall deeper into paranoia as suspicious humanoids came closer to discovering the truth of the disease.  And as each investigation grew closer to revealing the truth, the sect killed off the detectives.  This led to tensions between races, which in turn led to either a new elven conquest or the use of the disease against stronger foes.  Races continued to fall until even the elven citizens began to question the decisions of their leaders despite their renewed safety and growth.  And with that came more internal strife, and civil war until even the race of the elves would find their biggest fears had come true and that they too were finished as a people.  In my shattered mind it was better to quicken the end... to cause such chaos as to allow the races to finish one another off within a few years as opposed to a century of fire and suffering.  It is the elves that hold the secret of this disease, though most of their citizens would be appalled if they only knew."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 4, 2008)

The emperor whispers back, "There are several places that have been nearly abandoned in the city, usually in the poorer districts, but scavengers can still be found looting at times."  He then focuses back on the apparition.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 9, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

"Full circle we have come, no?" She says quietly as she listens to the Gnome's story. Afterwards she looks back to both the King and to Dartis, "Thoughts?"


OOC: She is not much of an interigator. So I am unsure what questions she would ask.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 10, 2008)

"If he is telling the truth, then it would seem that the elves may have the answer.  Perhaps we can force it from them if we must, or perhaps we can continue to try to get answers from the priests of Festios, although they have been decimated by our searches and have gone underground.  Tell me, phantom," the emperor asks Astraughlay, "would we find allies among the elves or have they all turned their backs on humanity?"

"No, not all.  Many remember the times that the men of Dorin and the men before Dorin had come to the aid of the elves during orc incursions.  Many others simply believe that humans, dwarves, gnomes, and halflings are basically decent folk and would not approve of this genocide, and would turn against those that supported it.  In the visions that I had, the realization that some elves of the High Council would act against other races in such away led to the civil war that would be the destruction of that ancient elves and the death knell of the remnants of civilization."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 12, 2008)

OOC: Sorry for the absence DT. Should be back on track now.

"Probably the Warhawks." mutters Dartis.
"But yes, there are those among the elves who would still aid us I believe, those who hold true to their ancient past. That source IT spoke of would be in the Silver Forest and could not be taken by force, but rather by diplomacy and in a way that must avoid civil war. Not all Astraughlay saw has come to pass, so he saw what may come to pass, not what will be, or his twisted mind interpreted what he saw one way. Damn it I need Silas." says Dartis rubbing his head.

"Has there ever been a temple to Festios, anywhere?" Dartis asks the emperor and Astraughlay.

"Astraughlay, is there a cure to the original elven plague, and do you know if the elves forsaw the alterations by Festios? Who among the elves holds the secrets?  How is this plague spread?  Redeem yourself Astraughlay, your kin are safe now save those who saved them. Speak!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 12, 2008)

"There have been temples of a sort.  The priests of Festios have a fondness of groves, especially those that feature decay such as where forests meet marsh and when trees are covered in fungii and moss.  Because of these conditions, many groves are temporary and the ones we know of that have been more permanent we've burned as we've found them.  There seemed little of worth in the groves, only remnants of human sacrifice and whatever the priests carried with them."  The emperor states, although Astraughlay seems not to know much else.

The phantom says, "I did not foresee these priests of Festios twisting the plague, although my mind was focused on civilization and these men seem too few in number.  Even if they succeed and they survive, I doubt they will continue humanity's achievements.  I believe that the elves may have a cure.  It was true that in some of my visions, the elves started a civil war in an effort to wrest the formula from their brethren since they believed they could create an antidote and save the remnants of the other races.  The disease is based on twisted arcane nature magic, and because of that only some of the more powerful elven mages have knowledge of it.  These mages are few in number, but both ruthless and mighty.  They truly believe they are saving the elven race, however, so they are also dedicated.  The plague itself is spread through the water supplies, then it becomes contagious.  A dead body can spread it, such as in the visions of dead and infected Imperial soldiers that the elves left in the river near the new home of the Dorinthian refugees.  As for saving my people, I admit that you have done well in protecting them and I hope you will succeed.  But your enemies have the advantage and you have not yet found a way to victory."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 14, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

"Perhaps that is why they were so reluctent in letting the Dorthian people live so close to their domain. Fear of them finding out the truth or the plague somehow mutating so that it would effect them. Or perhaps both." Mumbles the Gnome as her mind drifts deeper into thought. 


Pipping up, her gaze shifts towards the ghost imagine and asks, "Phantom, who amoung the Elves was the greatest defender of the plague and the greatest crusader against it? We will need to know who we can trust and who we must watch out for if we are going to approach them."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 16, 2008)

"I know little of elven politics and factions, but it will be the priests of their sun god that will start the Civil War in order to save the other races.  They did not know of the plague.  Only the strongest of wizards who at the time controlled the Silver Forest Council had knowledge of the plague and its history and use."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 18, 2008)

"Astraughlay, you have seen many things. I do not know if you now see things that are unfolding. Tell me, is my friend Silas well? I fear for him on his mission. Have you any visions of him?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 18, 2008)

"I mostly saw great events unfold and how groups caused these things to happen, or had events happen to them.  Rarely would I see individuals in my visions, and never did I see you or those you had ridden with.  This is likely fortunate, for if I had predicted the paths you and your friends might take it would be likely that you would be the ghosts and I would still be the cause of devastating chaos among the races."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 18, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

She nods her head to herself and then asks the phantom a follow on question. “Then it is their Priest whom we shall speak to first. Though they are not likely to believe us without some kind of proof on our part. Tell me phantom what evidence made the Priests turn on their fellow brethren?”


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 19, 2008)

"The Magi grew suspicious of those that began to wonder why variants of the strange disease seemed to touch every race the elves would struggle against, yet never touch the elves themselves.  When the priests of Sol began to grow suspicious and ask questions, some of their number would disappear.  Eventually, the Magi could no longer avoid the calls for openness of their records within their secret halls and their response became more overt and violent towards those that would question them."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 25, 2008)

"I think the gnome has told us all that will be useful to us. I think the path before me, and hopefully Cara, is clear." says Dartis smiling down at Caramip.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 25, 2008)

The emperor nods, "Yes, you must head to the elven lands though you don't know what kind of reception you might meet there.  You will need allies.  Commander Sassarius' men have been made to wait at a supply depot a few miles from the city.  They've been in the field long enough to have avoided the initial exposure to this plague, but I doubt they still remain unaffected.  Still, I will send a small group of priests with you to help keep the army going.  Perhaps you will also find allies among your friends, the dwarves, gnomes, and even the halflings."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 26, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> The emperor nods, "Yes, you must head to the elven lands though you don't know what kind of reception you might meet there.  You will need allies.  Commander Sassarius' men have been made to wait at a supply depot a few miles from the city.  They've been in the field long enough to have avoided the initial exposure to this plague, but I doubt they still remain unaffected.  Still, I will send a small group of priests with you to help keep the army going.  Perhaps you will also find allies among your friends, the dwarves, gnomes, and even the halflings."




"I have allies within the Silver Forest as well. And it looks as though I must rally the free people of the north here to force the hand of the elves." sighs Dartis.

Dartis stands silent for a bit, then chuckles. "Oh Silas will love to see me when I show up there. At least without Barok blood won't be shed until _after _I have made the accusation." Dartis turns to the Emporer. 

"I want you to know that Sassarius never had his eye on your throne. It was Nefius who engineered that plot, and he seems to have gotten his just desserts. But still, I may need a writ from you to mobilize that army of yours northwards. And when it comes down to brass tacks, Emperor, the other peoples of this land may not be willing to help the cause facig a Tallione army. Even though they will be next as the visions have forseen, the halflings were driven from their homes by the Tallione, the Dwarves were beseiged within their mountain fastness by Tallione forces. Though I will do all I can for the race of man, the other races are not yet at risk and may not see the danger to themselves. What assurances can I give them from you, from the mighty Tallione Empire, that will help persuade them to aid us now and save what remains of humanity?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 26, 2008)

"I've lived through enough years as emperor to have the sense for plots and scapegoats, Dartis, although I admit many of those lessons were learned the hard way in my first fifteen or so years.  Commander Sassarius has been one of my most loyal commanders, and also one of the least corrupt despite his mixed heritage and the scorn he receives from others in my court.  Which is why I 'exiled' him to stay outside of the city while allowing him to maintain control of his army.  I had intended for him to be set loose at internal enemies, but the situation has changed much in the last few weeks.  I will give you a writ to hand to Sassarius.  He will command the army, but you are to be his advisor and spokesman outside of the Imperial borders and inside unconquered Dorinthian lands.  The writ will explain that this is an army with only one intention: to force a cure from the elves in order to save all of humanity.  I know many will fear Talliones in arms, but nearly all will understand the need that binds sons of Dorin with sons of Tallione in this hour.  As for taking more lands from the other races, they have little need to fear from us anymore.  Look around our own lands, Dartis.  Humanity is dying, while strange threats rise inside what was once civilized territory.  If we do survive, it will be many generations before we will be able to go on conquests once more and then neither you or I will be in charge of the direction our people will take."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 27, 2008)

"Still lack of ability does not mean the abscence of desire." replies Dartis. "But you are right in that no edict of your would have any bearing on future rulers if the Empire musters itself again. Still it shall be a challenge to say ignore the army marching behind me, they march for peace. If though you need these men, this is a task I can handle without an army. These strange tales you hear snippets of were not accomplished with an army, and an army may do more harm than good at this point. The elves cannot be forced to give up the cure. The must give it up willingly. And there are those who will, who will choose to save humanity, once they know of the plight. An army at their doorstep will merely vindicate those who created the plague and justify another be released. So will all due respect, I think your army should stay put. Perhaps send a knowledgable preist with me to help identify the cure." suggests Dartis


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 28, 2008)

"The army will march with all the priests I can spare, Dartis, with or without you.  However, you will have your chance to use diplomacy, and we'll even provide you with several potions to stave off the effects of the disease for at least a little while.  The army will not be able to move as swiftly as the two of you on horseback.  You'll have your opportunity to win your cure, but then we'll have the opportunity to take it."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 28, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> "The army will march with all the priests I can spare, Dartis, with or without you.  However, you will have your chance to use diplomacy, and we'll even provide you with several potions to stave off the effects of the disease for at least a little while.  The army will not be able to move as swiftly as the two of you on horseback.  You'll have your opportunity to win your cure, but then we'll have the opportunity to take it."





Dartis shakes his head in disapproval. "Typical Tallione response. It was your army that precipitated these events, it cannot now be used to correct it. I fear it will do more harm than good and may damn the cause utterly. The elves will be in no mood to listen to diplomacy with an army sitting on their doorstep and the elves can wait out that army until it succumbs to the  plague. Sending that army will only prove that the Warhawks were right and lead to a defection among any allies we have within the Sol Party. But if you intend to send the army regardless of my counsel, any failure shall be laid at your feet."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Mar 29, 2008)

The emperor nods grimly, "I can live with that.  Goodbye to you.  If you should find success make sure you get the cure to Commander Sassarius.  That will be enough for him to turn the army around."


----------



## Fenris (Mar 29, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> The emperor nods grimly, "I can live with that.  Goodbye to you.  If you should find success make sure you get the cure to Commander Sassarius.  That will be enough for him to turn the army around."




"So be it" replies Dartis simply.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“Always with vilionce do you answer. It is with little wonder to the reason on why you always have eyes in every direction but forward. And it is with less wonder that there are factions within the elves due to your _Empire_. If I did not know the good that lies within the heart of man, I fear I would not be on the side that I find myself on." She pauses as she moves with Dartis and then turns to face the Emperor and says. "As you say, if all goes to plan the Empire will no longer be in position to do what it does best. Truth be told, it will stand to be a victim of another Empire. I pray for humanity that other races do not pick up your bad habits thanks to your warmongering. For no simple potions will be able to cure that travesty." With that she falls behind  Dartis as they leave the room. 


OOC: Sorry more absence. Still waiting for RL to calm down.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 2, 2008)

As you walk out you hear a voice say, "And so it will begin, and yet perhaps only slightly different from my visions.  There is death in this.  There is too much fear on the part of all the races for there to be otherwise."

Before you leave the palace, Dartis is given a _potion of cure disease_ and four potions of _cure light wounds_ by Commander Sassarius' relation.  It seems that the disease causes internal bleeding, so it can be held off for a few days with healing magic.  The other potion will allow Dartis to make the disease passive, giving him a reprieve for weeks, although nothing can ultimately cure it.

OOC: At this time, Dartis feels fine and does not have symptoms.  So where to now?


----------



## Fenris (Apr 4, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> OOC: At this time, Dartis feels fine and does not have symptoms.  So where to now?




OOC: Well I need the writ and then to the army I suppose. Bloodweaver: Unles you want to skip out ahead? The army will follow I know but nothing says we can't ride ahead.

My idea at this point is to ride quickly, ahead of the army, and go to the gnomes, halflings and dwarves, plead our case and try to get some represntatives send to Silverwood. Then we'll meet back at Silverwood with the army, have them stay away while we try to get the cure/cause a civil war etc. (Barok will be so proud) using the army as a last resort.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 5, 2008)

OOC: Sounds like a plan. Caramip is in.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 6, 2008)

Dartis agrees to take the writ to Commander Sassarius, and rides out of the city with two Imperial scouts as guides.  From the professional look of the outside sentries, it is quickly noticeable that Sassarius' men are not as affected by the disease as other Imperial military organizations.  The scouts take Dartis into the camp and to the army's headquarters where Sassarius is waiting alone.

"Dartis, I must admit a sense of shock at seeing you and your Imperial companion here!  If this writ you have brought isn't a letter requesting my submission to arrest then perhaps you can tell me how you came to be an Imperial courier."  The commander remains stoic as he opens the writ, and except for a slight tremble of his fingers there is little to suggest worry.  As he reads the contents he seems even more relaxed, but then an eyebrow is raised as he finishes.  "Is this serious?  Am I being forgiven, only to march out against the elves?  Do they truly have a cure for this epidemic?  Dartis, can you or your ally here tell me what is going on?"

OOC: Caramip, you have not met Sassarius before, but your clothes reveal you to be a scholar from Imperial territory and therefore an Imperial citizen, even if that territory was recently taken over in your reckoning.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 7, 2008)

Dartis smiles as he approaches Sassarius. Here this man and he squared off as mortal enemies in front of the Dwarven mountains, now they stood as allies. The Rider had a strange sense of humor.

"I am no Imperial courier Sassarius. The Emperor asked me to deliver this missive to you. Had it been another man I would have refused. But I did only becasue it was you, and I had to honor the respect I have for you as a fellow military man." says Dartis handing over the note.

"I do not know if you are forgiven, I don't think you were ever in a position to need it. As for the message. I don't know. The elves were the source of the plague before Festios got a hold of it, and they should have the cure. But not all the elves know this, and despite what the foolish old codger who site upon the throne thinks, we cannot march in there and demand it. And that, I am sure is what your message says. But I need some time Sassarius, time to save all mankind. I am going ahead of the army to round up some allies and try to get the elves to give us the cure willingly. They will, if the factions align right. Something I know you have experience with. If the Warhawks come out on top, well then we will need your army. So march north and wait. We have one shot at this my friend or humanity will be gone within the year I fear."

"Oh, where are my manners, Commander Sassarius, may I introduce you to Caramip Ashhearth, one of my companion on this journey. Rather noble of her as well seeing as the Tallione destroyed her village and yet she is still willing to help us vile humans." adds Dartis with a wink to Cara.


"Met your brother by the way, nice fellow." adds Dartis casually.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Caramip offers the Tallione solider a polite but short bow. Adhering to a traditional saying ‘that if you have nothing nice to say, then say nothing at all’, she remains quite and only speaks when spoken too.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 8, 2008)

"My brother and I do not always get along, but I suppose the end of civilization goes a long way to showing who your true friends are.  Dartis and Caramip, I know you realize what we risk by using the sword before the olive branch, but I do have my orders to march out and I intend to follow them.  Still, that doesn't mean that I won't pray to the gods for your success.  Godspeed, my friends, and may you find us a way through this storm."

Before you leave, Commander Sassarius allows you to go to his general store and pick out any rations and waterskins you feel you may need.  Also, available are single man tents, bedrolls, winter blankets, hammers, and metal stakes.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 8, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> "My brother and I do not always get along, but I suppose the end of civilization goes a long way to showing who your true friends are.  Dartis and Caramip, I know you realize what we risk by using the sword before the olive branch, but I do have my orders to march out and I intend to follow them.  Still, that doesn't mean that I won't pray to the gods for your success.  Godspeed, my friends, and may you find us a way through this storm."
> 
> Before you leave, Commander Sassarius allows you to go to his general store and pick out any rations and waterskins you feel you may need.  Also, available are single man tents, bedrolls, winter blankets, hammers, and metal stakes.





"I am not asking you to march out. In fact I would like to have your army there, but only as a backup. We need as many healthy people at the end of this as we can. Just let me try the olive branch first Sassarius. Why send an army when a cohort will do yes? Let us see what the olive branch gains us first. Just march slowly is all I ask, give us a few extra days. Your men may need to be ready to fight in any case. No need to rush. I shall see you one way ro the other outside of the Silverwood."

So saying Dartis takes his leave and stocks up on supplies. "We must ride swiftly Cara, the army will not delay and we have much to do before it arrives at Silverwood."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 9, 2008)

"Most, if not all of my my men, now have this disease.  I plan to move at a decent clip, but will not rush in order to preserve the strength of my soldiers unless the priests are no longer able to keep the army healthy.  In that case we'll have to make a desperate forced march.  With the pace that we will start at, though, you should have a couple of weeks of a head start.  Will you go straight to the elves or check on your own first?  As you travel, keep in mind that there are reports of chaos and death rapidly spreading through the cities and larger human towns, while travel through the less populated plains has become dangerous as once surpressed goblinoids have been taking advantage of the power vaccuum that is developing.  I would suggest sticking by the system of roads and waterways for ease of travel and navigation, but avoiding man and goblin while you move."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 12, 2008)

"Perhaps home, maybe our other half has had similar if not better luck than we.” Offers the small gnome as she gathers he refreshed supplies and loads them onto her lucky riding dog. Looking up to her short time but dear friend she offers him a strong however false smile and asks, “We ready?”


----------



## Fenris (Apr 12, 2008)

"Sound advice" replies Dartis to Sassarius. 


"That sounds like a good idea Cara. I am more than ready to leave Tallione behind."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 14, 2008)

Caramip and Dartis head out west, leaving the Tallione Army to its preparations.  The trip is mostly uneventful although desolate and eerily lacking of human activity along the small waterways that the duo travel.  But on the third day the sky grows dark from an incoming storm.

The storm looks as if it will be pretty severe and the ears of your horses twitch as the animals grow nervous.  You are on a deer trail next to a small stream that flows slowly to your left.  Behind you is open land, although to the right and straight ahead by about 200 yards is a sparse grouping of trees.  A rocky hill juts out from the middle of the trees.  Further down the trail you believe you can make out some kind of settlement out of the increasing gloom, but if so the settlement is a mile and a half off and you would have to ride hard to beat the incoming storm.

What's worse, Dartis' head is beading with sweat as he feels an illness coming on, although its not so bad yet that it is hampering is mental or physical abilities.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 19, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

"I do not like the though of resting underneath the rocks but the possiblity of staying in a town filled with zombies does not interest me either." Chimes Caramip as she watches the storm grow ever closer. "What do you say? Shall make safe in the caves or head for the town?"


----------



## Fenris (Apr 19, 2008)

OOC: Uh, what cave?

"No, we need to avoid any towns, they may be inhabited by the undead at this point. Let us make for the trees for a bit of shelter from the rain and wind."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 21, 2008)

The two of you easily reach the woods before the high winds begin to make life uncomfortable.  Caramip spots a perfect place to camp and wait out the storm: a large rock overhang that creates a canopy over a wide portion of the ground allowing you to fit your horses, your bedrolls, and a sizeable campfire.  The duo tethers the horses and quickly gathers enough large stones and dry sticks for a campfire.  As the storm begins to savage the nearby forest you find yourselves comfortably settled in.

Caramip takes the first watch while Dartis gets some rest.  However, as the exhausted gnome moves to awaken the noble for his turn both suddenly notice something that she did not notice before.  On the other side of the campfire sit two individuals, one short and skinny human in merchant clothes while the other large man wears the skins of a hunter from the southern Dorinthian tribes.  They seem to be playing some kind of game against one another using bones, but otherwise ignore the two of you.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 22, 2008)

No one wore skins like that any more, certainly not after the Tallione invasion. It was possible perhaps some small group existed in the wild still.

Dartis calls out in Dorinthian "Friends, come and share the warmth of our fire."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Perhaps it is the lack of sleep from the long rides and even longer nights, but Caramip has an erry feeling and cannot help but eye the two new comers skeptically. She makes her to back of the fire as Dartis calls over to them.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 22, 2008)

Both men stare at one another for a moment as they consider your offer.  Finally the merchant shrugs and says to the other, "Why not?"

The men approach and you take their measure.  

Dartis
[sblock]
The merchant is short and skinny for a Dorinthian, although he walks with confidence and wears a slight permanent grin, as if still considering a joke.  He has dark black hair with the same colored eyes and a travel-worn face although his features are definitely native.  His companion is quite larger in both width and height, and possesses red hair along with yellow eyes that are almost orange.  Although he also has the appearance of a Dorinthian, he seems to be filled with a violent energy.  You cannot see this one ever at rest.
[/sblock]

Caramip
[sblock]
The merchant is short and skinny for a gnome, although he walks with confidence and wears a slight permanent grin, as if still considering a joke.  He has dark black hair with the same colored eyes and a travel-worn face although his features are definitely that of a more local Dorinthian gnome.  His companion is quite larger in both width and height, and possesses red hair along with yellow eyes that are almost orange.  Although he also has the appearance of a gnome, he seems to be filled with a fiery energy.  You cannot see this one ever at rest.
[/sblock]

The merchant pulls out a flask and passes it around, "Well, if we are going to enjoy your company we best also share a drink."  He pulls out two clay cups, fills them, and passes a shot to both Caramip and Dartis.  The small amount of drink is excellent and fills your cold bones with warmth.  The merchant turns back to his companion, "I'm not sure if I want to play another round.  Each game ends the same anyway."

The barbarian answers angrily while unfolding a large square board, "No, we play.  We play until we cannot play anymore."

The merchant takes out a pipe and shrugs.  "Very well, that shouldn't be too much longer anyway."  He takes a bag out and tosses tokens unto the board, straightening them out so that they a single token rests inside a single square of the board.  There are board is 16 squares vertical by 16 squares horizontal.  Both merchant and barbarian pick out a single pebble off the ground to use as their playing piece.  You recognize this game from your childhood.  Each token has a number between 2 and 12.  The purpose is to get your piece from one end of the board to another.  You can pick any side, and the idea is to get to the opposite side.  The game is called 'Lucky Stones', but it is a difficult game.  You need to roll a number equal to the number on the token you move your piece to in order to advance, however no one hardly ever wins the game, and if they do it is by luck.

The merchant makes it three squares before he 'dies' against a token bearing a 6.  He resets the board and the barbarian tries, but the barbarian only makes it seven squares before also 'dying'.

"That wasn't a bad round for you."

"But it wasn't good enough.  Again."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 25, 2008)

Dartis enjoys the warmth of the drink, banishing the cold of the night and the fever from his brow, for a time.

"Thank you my friend for the drink. My name is Dartis and my friend here is Caramip. What brings you out on such a stormy night. You are far from any city or village."  asks Dartis.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 25, 2008)

"We wanted to get together to play our game."

"We are fighting a great battle."  The man in skins resets the board and plays again, but only lasts three rounds.  For a moment he looks as if he might shatter the board, but his fist unclenches and he resets the board once more for the merchant.

The merchant scowls at the barbarian in skins and looks back towards you.  "Besides, there is a village nearby though you won't find any Dorinthians there.  Only the mindless plague ridden and four ettins that just moved in."

"Three ettins now.  The twin-minded are not of the blood of Dorin, but at least they are of the land."

"For as much good as that is doing us," the merchant replies as he loses after the second move.  He puffs at a pipe and resets the board once more.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

"What happened to the four ettin?" Chimes the small Gnome as she stares deeping into the camp fire. Cooly, she sips from her drink as she half listens to the travelers story.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 25, 2008)

"The four twin-minded moved into the village to look for food and also places to wait while the storm passed.  Those that were once human attacked them in ways that showed some intelligence, and now there are three of the twin-minded but many less undead."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 25, 2008)

"How long have you two battled at this game? And how is it you know of the plague?"  asks Dartis.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 26, 2008)

"The plague is affecting all of us."

"Well, especially us."

"Easy for you to say when you are not one of the infected.  And the battle has gone on for longer than I remember, and may it go on for long after I will remember no more."

"We've been at it for a few days now.  But neither of us has was a set recently.  Not that it matters.  The single victories never seem to be enough in the long run anyhow."

"_She_ always won the big victories, and brought us more time to enjoy the hunt and conquests."

"I prefer other kinds of conquests, but yes, it was nice to have more time to enjoy them.  You know, I still think of that one as a he.  I never understood why some of you less city-dwelling types thought otherwise, but yes you are right.  He always won the big victories.  He's been gone for so long, though.  Perhaps he has succumbed like the rest of us will eventually."

"No.  She will come again at the darkest of times."

"Hmph.  Can't get much darker.  I'm tempted to call it quits, find a woman not plague-ridden, and get good and drunk.  Should we bother to play again?"


----------



## Fenris (Apr 27, 2008)

"I am sorry my friends, but I did not catch your names. And who is this person, she to one he to another that could win things. I'll take a turn at the game if you wish a break."  offers Dartis


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 27, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

She is quickly taken back by her fellow brethrens statement about the plaque and quickly asks in a worried tone, “Wait…. The plague was only supposed to be affecting the humans. Are you saying other species are being infected as well?”


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 28, 2008)

"Others are suffering, but only the humans are suffering with their bodies.  The suffering for others come in different forms."

The merchant smirks and says, "She doesn't understand.  Ah well, no matter.  Names are something you should earn, my kind host.  So you want a go with the bones?  Why not?"

The man in the skins checks the board for Dartis, and the noble chooses one of the central tokens and moves a stone that is his representative piece on top of it.  Dartis flips it over and reveals a '2'.  "Hmph, good start."  Dartis rolls a '7', although any roll of the two dice beats or equals a '2'.

-------

Dartis and Caramip find themselves inside a small Dorinthian hut, and see a goblin breaking pots on the floor in a destructive attempt to find something of worth.  He turns and see the confused-looking adventurers, draws a rusted short sword, and charges.  Dartis dodges and draws his blade in the first few seconds, then dispatches the threat with a quick turn of the wrist.  As the goblin falls from its fresh neck wound, the duo find themselves back in front of the campfire and game grid...

-------

The merchant flips over three adjascent tokens, although its Dartis' and Caramip's decision of where to move their stone next.  The tokens onto which they can move are a '3' to the left of the stone that represents Dartis' piece, another '3' above, and a 'B' to the right which equals an '11' in value.

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOO3OOOOOOOOO
OOOOO32BOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 29, 2008)

OOC: Umm... I am still a bit confused on how to play so Caramip will let Dartis make the decisions. Besides he is the 'tactician' of the group.


----------



## Fenris (Apr 29, 2008)

"Names may wait, but who is this she who won the big victories?" asks Dartis moving his piece directly forward to the 3 tile.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 29, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOO7OOOOOOOOO
OOOOO738OOOOOOOO
OOOOO32BOOOOOOOO 

Dartis moves to the '3', then...

---

The two kobolds were setting a trap when Caramip and Dartis stumbled upon them.  The fight was short, but deadly for the scaly creatures and when they fell the unscathed adventurers moved on.

---


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 29, 2008)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOO7OOOOOOOOO
OOOOO768OOOOOOOO
OOOOO938OOOOOOOO
OOOOO32BOOOOOOOO 

Dartis moves to the '3', then...

---

The two kobolds were about to use a couple of torches to set fire to the old Dorinthian house when Caramip and Dartis stumbled upon them.  The fight was short, but deadly for the scaly creatures and when they fell the unscathed adventurers moved on.

---

After Dartis finished this move, the merchant flipped over the three tokens adjascent to reveal a 9, 8, and 6.  Dartis moved onto the '6'.

---

The older gnoll was performing some kind of shamanic ritual when Dartis and Caramip entered the circle of ancient stones.  Dried blood lay on some of the rocks, a record of the dark practices that were conducted in this place beneath the stars.  Dartis fired two shots, as Caramip began a song to bolster the fighter's spirit.  The first shot missed, but the second creased the old gnoll's brow.  Despite the injury, the gnoll gets off a spell and the tall grass around the heroes grow to wrap around their legs.  Caramip finds herself stuck, though Dartis gets free and fires two more arrows that gravely wounds the gnoll.  The gnoll growls and rushes at Dartis, slicing him with the ritual blade (-4 hps to Dartis).  Dartis is able to drop his bow and pull out his own blade, killing the gnoll and ending the entangling spell.

---

Dartis realizes he is back at the board, and the man in the skins turns over the adjascent tokens revealing two '7s' and an '8'.  A trickle of wet liquid surprises Dartis, and he sees that his left arm is bleeding from a slight cut that wasn't there a few minutes ago.

"Not even we know her name.  But she is a great warrior and archer.  Often she is called the Hooded One."

"He has more common names, however.  You're not thinking of stopping the game, are you?"


----------



## Fenris (Apr 29, 2008)

"What are his more common names" replies Dartis wiping the blood from his arm in some confusion.

"What can one win, if they finish the game, and what penalty for losing?" asks Dartis before moving his piece.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Apr 29, 2008)

"Often death comes to those who lose.  While if you win, you win what we all need the most.  Time, which is something we are running out of."

"Names are currency.  Why don't you play one more round first.  You are doing well, and I begin to have hope for you."


----------



## Fenris (Apr 30, 2008)

"We all die at some point, while I still have need of a bit of life, I need time desperately." replies Dartis moving his token ahead to the 7.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Apr 30, 2008)

Caramip wil attempt to sooth Dartis' wounds before they make thier next move. 

OOC: Can Caramip make a bardic knowledge check to see what they two new comers are refering too?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 3, 2008)

Caramip is able to bind Dartis' wounds, helping him recover before he makes the next step (+1 hps back to Dartis).  Also, her bardic knowledge suddenly fills her in on something:

Caramip
[sblock]
You remember that the a halfling slinger regiment under the Tallione Army referred to the Rider as the Hooded One, and the name stuck amongst their clans.
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 4, 2008)

Dartis moves his piece forward...

The duo find themselves in another small village, although from the holy symbols etched on some of the larger buildings this one seems more like Tallione in architecture than Dorinthian.  An ogre overturns a broken pot with a muddy foot, then sniffs disappointingly at the contents of rancid meat.  The ogre sees you standing on the dirt road, forty feet away from it and says, "This place all dead.  No good treasure left.  Perhaps you have treasure."

The ogre begins to walk towards the two of you, and he doesn't seem all that well-disposed.


----------



## Fenris (May 5, 2008)

"I have no treasure, merely death." replies Dartis as he fires a pair of arrows at the ogre.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 5, 2008)

Dartis' attack takes the creature by surprise, as two arrows fix onto the sternum of the approaching ogre.  The ogre bellows in rage and charges, but Caramip lets loose a bolt first, catching the giant in the throat and killing him...

(Critical from Caramip)

---

"Impressive!"  The merchant claps as your senses tell you that you are back in front of the board.  The man in skins simply grunts his approval.  "The man ... or woman ... I have in mind is also known as the Hunter or the Rider.  Now you've shown talent in this game.  Don't let me keep you from it."

Three more numbers are revealed, a '8', a '7', and a '6'.

---

Dartis moves forward onto the six and finds himself in front of a gnoll attacking several sick-looking Tallione citizens.  He seems to have killed a white robed priest, though the priest looks to have killed two of the gnoll's companions before falling.  Dartis and Caramip quickly move in and kill the gnoll, although the crowd's gratitude cannot fall on them before Dartis and Caramip find themselves back to the board.

---

A '7', '8', and '5' are revealed.  Once more Dartis' luck holds and the low number is ahead towards the end of the board.  He moves his piece...

---

The duo find themselves inside a small chapel to Matrial, but this one has been desecrated with decayed plants and crimson blood in the name of Festios.  A single diseased man stands shirtless in the center of the chapel, calling out to Festios in a tongue that belongs to neither Tallione or Dorinthian.  The heroes need to see little else before both raising their weapons against the filth-ridden worshipper...

---

Two '8s' and a '6' are revealed.  "Very good.  I sense a lucky game this time around, and you are past a third of the way.  So what really brings the two of you tired souls through this part of your fallen country?"

---

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOO6OOOOOOOOO
OOOOO858OOOOOOOO
OOOOO768OOOOOOOO
OOOOO877OOOOOOOOO
OOOOO768OOOOOOOO
OOOOO938OOOOOOOO
OOOOO32BOOOOOOOO


----------



## Fenris (May 6, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Two '8s' and a '6' are revealed.  "Very good.  I sense a lucky game this time around, and you are past a third of the way.  So what really brings the two of you tired souls through this part of your fallen country?"




Dartis replies "We are on our way to try to find a cure for the plague that has befallen mankind. We know the true origin of it, and seek out it's original creators to extract a cure n time to say humanity." as he lifts his piece and advances it to the 6.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 7, 2008)

The two heroes find themselves as rescuers once more, this time two travelling and destitute women who were snatched off of a road by a bugbear.  The creature seemed intent on tormenting them before killing them, but his plans were stopped short by arrows and bolts...
---

The next revealed numbers are two '9s' and a '7'.  Dartis moves to the '7'.

Dartis and Caramip find themselves in a familiar part of Tallione, where one of the bigger markets is visible.  It seems that food is getting scarce, for as the duo appear they see five men attempting to steal into one of the city granaries at this time of night.  A dead guard lays slain near the entrance.  Dartis orders them to stop and unslings his bow, while Caramip follows suit.  He had hoped that the men would flee, but they charge with drawn maces.  The duo fell two of the men before the other three engage.  Dartis pulls out his blade while Caramip steps behind him.  The ensuing combat is bloody, but the heroes survive it yet not without injury (-12 hps to Dartis, -6 hps to Caramip).  The men smell odd, and as Dartis checks their clothes he finds the holy symbols of Festios on their bodies and some strange vials of a dark liquid.  It seems that the purpose of these men were to poison the grain, not to steal it...

---

Dartis looks at his wounds, but notices that a '3' is revealed next.  He ignores his injuries and moves his piece forward once more.

---

The Dorinthian town seems empty of people, but it looks like two goblins are tearing up the remnants of the vacant settlement with gleeful abandon.  They are about to throw mud and rotted food at a small shrine to Saul when they are left dead and peppered with missiles.

---

Dartis and Caramip find themselves back to the board once more, but the tokens shown are a '7', '6', and '8' with the '8' up front.  The two heroes consider their injuries while staring at the '8'.  Caramip is able to bandage up many of the worst cuts and stop some of the bleeding (+1 hps to Dartis and Caramip).

"The disease you fear has been around a long time, and the elves you seek are likely not going to part with the cure.  It is the disease that has kept them from being wiped out by the orcs, and from enemies nearly forgotten.  Without the disease, the elven kingdom would have ceased to exist."

"So I take it than that you plan to take the cure from the elves by sword or by trick?"

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOO8OOOOOOOOO
OOOOO736OOOOOOOO
OOOOOA77OOOOOOOO
OOOOO969OOOOOOOO
OOOOO858OOOOOOOO
OOOOO768OOOOOOOO
OOOOO877OOOOOOOO
OOOOO768OOOOOOOO
OOOOO938OOOOOOOO
OOOOO32BOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 8, 2008)

"Neither, Gods willing.” Chimes Caramip. In a serious and somewhat hopeless tone she continues to say, “The optimistic in me hopes that the Cure will be handed over willingly and honestly. However the realist in me knows that if such groups are willing to go so far in causing so much pain and suffering, that they are also willing to do whatever it takes to ensure that no one gets in their way…” 

OOC: Caramip can cast Cure Light Wounds and if spells do continue between each move, she will then cast Blur on Dartis.


----------



## Fenris (May 8, 2008)

Dartis thanks Cara for the healing.

"I know, but there are elves who do not know of, nor would approve of it's use. It has been forseen that the division of the elves over the disease and the cure could result i a civil war that will wipe out their civilization. Yet it has also been seen that if they do not provide the cure, not only will humanity be destroyed, but so will each race in turn as the elves percieve them as a threat."

Dartis sighs, takes a deep breath and moves his token ahead to the 8.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 10, 2008)

Dartis and Caramip find themselves in a large room with some sort of fireplace and Tallione tapestries hanging from the walls.  An aged man racked with disease rocks back and forth in prayer, but raises his head in shock at the duo.  "I've been praying to the gods for guidance, and you appear in my chambers.  Perhaps you are here to answer the question that distresses me.  I rule this town in the name of the Emperor, but communication has ceased with the capital after we complied with an order to send our most talented clerics to the city.  Now the plague has infected everyone and I fear we will not last the coming weeks.  However, the priests of Festios have come and demonstrated that they can save those that would worship their god by changing them into something different than a normal man.  So this is my question, should I allow my people to die and disappear into oblivion or should I allow them to become slaves to Festios?  Death or a slavery so final that there will never be a way to escape?  I have a feeling that your words will have important consequences."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 14, 2008)

Bump?


----------



## Fenris (May 14, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> Dartis and Caramip find themselves in a large room with some sort of fireplace and Tallione tapestries hanging from the walls.  An aged man racked with disease rocks back and forth in prayer, but raises his head in shock at the duo.  "I've been praying to the gods for guidance, and you appear in my chambers.  Perhaps you are here to answer the question that distresses me.  I rule this town in the name of the Emperor, but communication has ceased with the capital after we complied with an order to send our most talented clerics to the city.  Now the plague has infected everyone and I fear we will not last the coming weeks.  However, the priests of Festios have come and demonstrated that they can save those that would worship their god by changing them into something different than a normal man.  So this is my question, should I allow my people to die and disappear into oblivion or should I allow them to become slaves to Festios?  Death or a slavery so final that there will never be a way to escape?  I have a feeling that your words will have important consequences."




OOC: Sorry DT. Mother's Day plus a ton of work slowed me down.

Dartis looks warily at the old man. Every "vision" so far resulted in combat. He had little reason not to expect priests of Festios or thier undead minions to jump out at him now.

"Well Grandfather," replies Dartis with some measure of respect, even as his eyes dart around the room. "I can only answer for myself. But I would rather face my fate as a man, than to live under any form of slavery. Having seen what Festios does to his slaves, I cannot call them men any longer so consumed with rot are they. The slavery is merely a longer, slower, more painful death. There is never any honor in slavery. For myself I shall join my ancestors unbowed and unbroken. Death will come to all of us, we can only choose to face it. And yet, I will say to you that hope remains, so long as some men are yet uninfected, our race may still survive, but only if we fight to the bitter end. No matter how many brambles lie down that path."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 14, 2008)

The man turns pale as he fidgets.  Finally he nods and stands, his back straight.  "The gods' messenger has spoken wise words indeed, and they shall be obeyed.  Thank you."
---

The next tokens are flipped.  A '7', '5', and '8'.  Dartis moves up to the '5'.

---

Two hungry souls, a woman and a small girl, struggle up a small trail through some hills.  Both have the appearance of being touched by the disease, and from their tattered clothes and features they seem to be Dorinthians.  Despite Dartis' and Caramip's own dwindling supplies the two give a couple of rations and the contents of their waterskins...

---

The next tokens are flipped... a 0 signifying a '10', and the other two tokes as a '6', and a '5'.  Dartis moves to the '5'.

---

A small chapel to the Rider has been set aflame in New Dorinthia, with men scrambling to put out the fire.  They are disorganized, however, putting out the fire with buckets of water that they are running back and forth with from the creek.  Caramip and Dartis move in, providing leadership and creating a fire brigade that lines up from the creek to the chapel.  After 15 minutes of sweat, the fire is being contained.

Kyle Radnal and a number of his men come alongside, their armor showing dark stains from smoke and char.  As you take a good look at the men around you, you realize that these comrades of yours are also showing pale faces and phlem from coughing.  It looks like the disease had reached here after all.  "Dartis and Caramip...?"  Kyle looks at you in disbelief, but you find yourself back at the board.

---

The two men stare at the board along with the heroes.  Three new tokens are flipped up, showing two 'B's that are similar equal to 11s.  A third token with an '8' stands ahead.  "Getting so close."

---

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOO8OOOOOOOOO
OOOOOB5BOOOOOOOO
OOOOO056OOOOOOOO
OOOOO788OOOOOOOO
OOOOO736OOOOOOOO
OOOOOA77OOOOOOOO
OOOOO969OOOOOOOO
OOOOO858OOOOOOOO
OOOOO768OOOOOOOO
OOOOO877OOOOOOOO
OOOOO768OOOOOOOO
OOOOO938OOOOOOOO
OOOOO32BOOOOOOOO


----------



## Fenris (May 15, 2008)

"Tell me friends, are these visions I see real? Are the people I meet themselves? For I met a man I knew, he called to me by name, would he have truly seen me or is this some play of the board?" asks Dartis.

Looking at the board, and how close he is to the edge, Dartis picks up his token, "The Rider favors the brave and the bold. May he favor me now." intones Dartis as he moves his token ahead to the 8.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 15, 2008)

Caramip gives Dartis a reasuring nod as he moves his piece. Just before they are wisked away, Caramip makes sure to cast Blur on her compainon.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 17, 2008)

Dartis and Caramip find themselves overlooking a town of foreign buildings while standing on a large rock outcropping.  Near them stands a hobgoblin wearing a well-maintained chainmail suit and breastplate, a necklace that has a face showing an orange skull.  He turns slowly and looks towards the two of you.  "Assassins?  When I'm so close?!"  Before Dartis can talk the creature snarls and draws a scimitar.

Dartis fires two shots as the man charges, and peppers him with two good shots.  Caramip does the same, but just misses injuring the hobgoblin herself.  The hobgoblin strikes at Dartis, but only catches the blurring image thanks to Caramip's spell.  Dartis drops his bow and pulls out his sword to cut at the hobgoblin, but misses his own counterattack as the hobgoblin parries the blow.  The gnome also misses.

In the next round the hobgoblin attacks twice, but Dartis evades each blow and strikes back with one solid hit to the shoulder.  As the hobgoblin grunts and falls to his knee, Caramip attacks next and slays the humnaoid with a shot to the soulder.

---

"Well done!"  The barbarian grunts with appreciation.

"Well, you've at least brought the people of Zal Tsivila some time to build up their defenses while their enemies send another scout.  Of course, that's not someplace myself and my companion usually concern ourselves with, but a victory anywhere is still a victory.  And yes, these events are happening either in the present or within the next few hours."  The merchant flips the next three tokens to reveal a '9', '3', and '4'.

Hmmm... "A tough choice.  Should you go for the direct approach or attack the flanks."

---

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOOO9OOOOOOOOO
OOOOO384OOOOOOOO
OOOOOB5BOOOOOOOO
OOOOO056OOOOOOOO
OOOOO788OOOOOOOO
OOOOO736OOOOOOOO
OOOOOA77OOOOOOOO
OOOOO969OOOOOOOO
OOOOO858OOOOOOOO
OOOOO768OOOOOOOO
OOOOO877OOOOOOOO
OOOOO768OOOOOOOO
OOOOO938OOOOOOOO
OOOOO32BOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 18, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“Often one has to takes steps sideways in order to progress forward.” Says Caramip to Dartis.


----------



## Fenris (May 19, 2008)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> “Often one has to takes steps sideways in order to progress forward.” Says Caramip to Dartis.




"Yes, though it is then an extra battle, still it seems that these "visions" are real and help others so though it is another it helps others fend off danger a little longer." agrees Dartis as he moves his token to the 3.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 20, 2008)

Dartis moves his piece to the left.

---

And he and Caramip find themselves in the city of Tarin once more, but this time in front of another Festios undead.  Dartis and Caramip fire a couple of rounds each, and bring down their foe with four well-placed shots...

---

The next two more tokens are revealed... two '3's.

Dartis moves his piece up.

---

Two goblins poke at a diseased, dying Tallione man lying close to a swamp.  Four more arrows and bolts... two more opponents destroyed...

---

A '9' and '8' are revealed.  Dartis moves his piece onto the '8'...

---

Two hungry dire wolves lie outside the Tallione town chewing on large bones whose origins you'd rather not dwell long on.  They look at you standing 20 feet away, growl and stand up.  

The first leaps at Dartis, its teeth missing widely.  Dartis moves slightly to the right and fires two arrows point blank, but also misses.  Caramip tries to help her friend and slightly wounds the wolf along the side with a bolt.  The second wolf rips at Caramip's calf, leaving a red trail of blood along the ground (-6 hps to Caramip).

The wolf attacking Dartis misses once more, but the nobleman is able to fire two arrows into its side.  The wolf stumbles and almost falls, but it takes Caramip's next bolt before it falls.  The second wolf switches from Caramip to Dartis, injuring the nobleman as it buries its teeth into his thigh (-5 hps to Dartis).  Dartis leaves his bow to take out his blade, while Caramip continues to shoot from a few feet away.  Eventually the duo takes out the wolf, but not before it switches targets once more and leaves the noble with a nasty gash along the forearm (-6 hps to Dartis).

---

Three tokens are flipped again, a '7' and a 'A' designating an 11.  "You did well.  There is no shame if you decide not to continue, although the game will be lost."

"No, he must go forward."

"Nonsense.  The game is lost.  That's the end of it."

"No.  We are not beaten yet, and I do not like to lose."

---

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOOAOOOOOOOOOOO
OOO7839OOOOOOOOO
OOO93384OOOOOOOO
OOOOOB5BOOOOOOOO
OOOOO056OOOOOOOO
OOOOO788OOOOOOOO
OOOOO736OOOOOOOO
OOOOOA77OOOOOOOO
OOOOO969OOOOOOOO
OOOOO858OOOOOOOO
OOOOO768OOOOOOOO
OOOOO877OOOOOOOO
OOOOO768OOOOOOOO
OOOOO938OOOOOOOO
OOOOO32BOOOOOOOO


----------



## Fenris (May 21, 2008)

"I do not like to lose either, but I like dying less. Still if as you say this buys time for others, if my actions here do some good, then I will continue."

Dartis takes one of his potions given to him by the Tallione and drinks it, before moving his piece to the 7.

OOC: Dartis really should have been a Paladin. Imagine the fights he and Rix would have gotten into had he been .


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 21, 2008)

OOC: The token to the right is a three (3) correct? If so can we take that spot instead of the seven (7) or A?

She nods her in agreement as she too drinks a potion and then casts another Blur spell on Dartis if they face another token of 6 or higher.


----------



## Fenris (May 21, 2008)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> OOC: The token to the right is a three (3) correct? If so can we take that spot instead of the seven (7) or A?
> 
> She nods her in agreement as she too drinks a potion and then casts another Blur spell on Dartis if they face another token of 6 or higher.





OOC: We did the 3, that was the two goblins, we then moved to the 8 to fight the dire wolves. That is where we currently stand, is on the 8, so we can't move back to the 3 since we fought it already. At least I assume we can't go back to a token we already fought, can we DT?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 21, 2008)

OOC: Sorry, the numbers were slightly skewed, but Fenris is right about the '3'.

---

Dartis drinks the potion (+9 hps to Dartis), then moves his piece to the '7'...

---

Dartis and Caramip find themselves on an elven trader ship, the crew having a haggard look in their eyes as they attempt to navigate days of choppy waters and half-silhoutted reefs.  They look around wildly as a small cutter full of goblins come alongside and throw grapples to attach themselves to the elven craft.  Boards are laid down, and the brigands swarm across the deck to be engaged by the worn elves.

You join the battle, slaying two of the creatures before a new threat appears and kills the elven captain near you.  An axe-wielding minotaur approaches, his fur soiled with his own blood as he ignores fresh wounds dealt to him.

Dartis slashes at the minotaur's calf and Caramip sticks a bolt into the monster's rib, but the heroes fail to stop the raging beast as it swings a massive axe, barely misses Dartis' head and has his weapon splinter part of the main mast.   Dartis counters with a cut to the neck, while Caramip plants another bolt into the monster, this time near the heart.  The minotaur catches Dartis with a slash that leaves a deep gash across his chest (-21 hps).

Dartis clutches his chest and falls to his knee, but as his foe comes forward, he dodges to the left and plants his blade deep into the large creature's neck.  Blood gushes out from the wound as the minotaur stumbles forth and falls to the ground dead.

The elves rush forward to help Dartis up, thanking him as their companions slay the remaining goblin raiders...

---

Dartis quickly tries to bandage up his wounds as the next two tokens are flipped... two '0's showing designating '10's.

---

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
OOO0AOOOOOOOOOOO
OO0789OOOOOOOOOO
OOO93384OOOOOOOO
OOOO3B5BOOOOOOOO
OOOOO056OOOOOOOO
OOOOO788OOOOOOOO
OOOOO736OOOOOOOO
OOOOOA77OOOOOOOO
OOOOO969OOOOOOOO
OOOOO858OOOOOOOO
OOOOO768OOOOOOOO
OOOOO877OOOOOOOO
OOOOO768OOOOOOOO
OOOOO938OOOOOOOO
OOOOO32BOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 23, 2008)

Reaching into her bag Caramip withdraws Nik's wand use's it divine healing on both herself and Dartis. Before they flip over the second to last token she casts Blur and plays a froathing inspirational ballad. 


OOC: Casts Blur and uses Bard Song w/ Inspirational Boost & Drums (+5 Att, +6 Dam, +4 Saves)


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 23, 2008)

Caramip uses three charges from her wand before fully restoring her health, while Dartis receives eight charges to become fully healed.  Carmip uses a second _blur_ spell as Dartis' original _blur_ wears out during this time.  Dartis moves the piece up to the 0 closest to the end...

---

And Dartis and Caramip are back on the ship...  The seaborne elves are cutting away the ropes holding their ship to the now-burning goblin raider.  As the last rope is cut you see a gray-haired elf wearing expensive white robes staring at the proceedings.  His eyes fall on you and he says, "Good, you have returned!  You are Dartis and Caramip are you not?  You probably do not remember me from that time in the Council Chambers, but..."

His discussion is interrupted by a churning in the waters next to the elven ship.  A serpent's head breaks out of the water, causing chaos to erupt amongst the panicking crew.  As if that weren't enough another serpent's head rises upwards, followed by another, another, and another for five total heads.

The wounded and exhausted crew begins to rush towards the opposite side of the craft, while the noble human and wanderlusting gnome are left facing the monstrosity alongside the robed elf.  "Gods... they truly intend to kill us all..."

The gnome unslings her mandolin and begins to play...


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 23, 2008)

OOC: Is the going to be run amber-esk like the town battle or are we rolling for this one?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 24, 2008)

Amber-esque... with die rolls for the rounds of combat.


----------



## Fenris (May 24, 2008)

Dartis watches in horror as the head erupt, and continue to erupt from the water, finally exclaiming "By the Rider!"



			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> The wounded and exhausted crew begins to rush towards the opposite side of the craft, while the noble human and wanderlusting gnome are left facing the monstrosity alongside the robed elf.  "Gods... they truly intend to kill us all..."




Dartis turns to the elves:

"I Lord Dartis Kalnian am here again. I awoke the Lord of the Mountain, faced the Faeire Queen unbowed, untombed the Geomancer, and stood beside the emporer who ordered my people destroyed. I carry the Shield of Kings, I walk the Brambled path and I shall ride and fight until I arrive home or to my ancestors! Elves! Rally to me, stand and fight beside me so that some may live though we fall. Stand and honor your Avariel ancestors!"

Shouts Dartis mixing tradition homoages to the rider with exhortations to the elven crew.

OOC: I'll use the Cha boost on the shield to make the speech.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 26, 2008)

OOC: Bardic Knowledge Check on the monster and strategies/tales/songs on how to defeat it.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 27, 2008)

Dartis' comment about the Avariel seems to fall on curious though non-comprehending ears from all of the elves except for the robed elf standing next to him who instead raises a surprised eyebrow.  Still it is a rousing speech, and a dozen elven sailors spring into action with 7 bowmen and 5 spearmen.

The creature heads acts during this, two of them each gripping onto the top of a different mast while the three other heads snap at Dartis.  They miss, but one of the heads bangs itself onto the deck and dazes itself (critical miss).  The spearmen rush forward and along with Dartis they succeed in severing it, leaving a bloody stump.  The bowmen fire their arrows while the robed man fires a magical arrow from his side and temporarily drive off the heads trying to rip apart the ship's masts.  The creature screams in pain and swims away from the craft.  The elves cheer at the sight of this, but that same cheering stops once the creature's stump suddenly regrows its original head plus an additional one.

Caramip suddenly realizes what this creature is... a hydra, a creature that can regenerate wounds quickly and that can also grow two new heads once one of its original ones is severed.  Supposedly the hydra can only be killed by burning a severed stump so that it can't be regrown.

For once the robed elf loses his composure and yells back as he points to the soaked deck, "Burn the severed stump with what?  I have a few spells, but not enough to get all six heads!  I might be able to get two or three!  Maybe we can make a break for the shore, but it would be more likely that we would lose the ship in nearby reefs!"  The elf points in the darkness to a rocky piece of land that the ship is a few hundred feet from.


----------



## Fenris (May 29, 2008)

Dartis' knees buckle as he watches the heads resprout and Caramip utters her pronouncement.

_Please, not here, not now, Rider. let me at least die on a horse._ Pleads Dartis in a silenet prayer to The Rider.

Suddenly he grabs a spear-wielding deck hand. "Pitch! Do you have any pitch on board? To seal the hull? if so bring it and torches. We'll burn this creature yet. Now run."

Turning to the robes elf, Dratis continues "Well, we'll burn what we can, the spearmen and I will continue to sever a head, burn it as you can, maybe we can drive it off if not kill it. We cannot give in!"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 29, 2008)

The spearmen nods and runs down into the hold while the hydra moves in once more.  Again two heads attack the mast, two more heads attack Dartis, and the other two heads snap at the spearmen.  The two heads miss Dartis once more, but one of the elf melee fighters screams as he is snatched by razor-sharp teeth and thrown half-dead into the water.  Dartis and his comrades attack once more, severing one hydra's head while deeply wounding another while the archers drive off the heads attacking the mast again.

Right in time the elf that Dartis sent out rushes upwards with a bundle of unlit torches dipped in pitch and another one that is burning in his right hand.  He holds it to the stump, causing the other hydra heads to scream out.  One head snaps at the elf, but misses as he burns the stump a second time and seals it so that the head can't regrow.  A second head snaps at the elf and nearly kills him with a large bite to his side, but he falls to the ground and survives.

The other heads focus on Dartis, one grasping him in its jaws with a savage strike and nearly biting through his chest (-16 hps to Dartis from a critical hit).  The noble is lifted up in the air, but he slices into the neck behind the head that is holding him, causing both to drop back on the deck while a spearmen and archers strike at other heads.  The injured elf pours his torch once more into the stub once more, but he is killed outright as a hydra head snaps off his neck.  Caramip stops playing and picks up his torch and stabs again into the stub, sealing it.  She is bit into by a head in return (-7 hps tp Caramip) while a spearman next to her is killed.

Dartis and a spearmen take out another head, while Caramip burns the stump closed with the aid of a _burning hands_ spell from the robed elf.  The archers widely miss, however.  Dartis suffers another bite, but this one glances him while Caramip almost loses an arm (-5 hps to Dartis and -11 hps to Caramip).

As several more arrows thump into its side, the hydra realizes it is fighting a losing battle.  It dives into the water and swims rapidly away.

The robed mage smiles weakly and says, "Once again you save this ship.  And I wish I could do you the same turn.  If I return to the Elven Council with the news I bring mayhap I will.  There is a disease you must know about..."

---

Dartis and Caramip find themselves suddenly off the ship and in front of the board once more.  Three tokens are flipped as Dartis rushes forward to check on Caramip's severe wounds.

Three 'B's that represent 12s.

"It's cheating.  Looks like someone is upset that you've gotten so close."

"I didn't know it could interfere with the game.  But on the other time perhaps we might not have to follow the rules ourselves."

---

OOOOBOOOOOOOOOOO
OOOBABOOOOOOOOOO
OO0789OOOOOOOOOO
OOO93384OOOOOOOO
OOOO3B5BOOOOOOOO
OOOOO056OOOOOOOO
OOOOO788OOOOOOOO
OOOOO736OOOOOOOO
OOOOOA77OOOOOOOO
OOOOO969OOOOOOOO
OOOOO858OOOOOOOO
OOOOO768OOOOOOOO
OOOOO877OOOOOOOO
OOOOO768OOOOOOOO
OOOOO938OOOOOOOO
OOOOO32BOOOOOOOO


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (May 29, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

Every muslce and bone in her body screamed in pain as she moved to withdraw Nik's wand from her pack. Slowly and generously she spreads is divine magic across her wounds and then onto Dartis'.

"Even when you are not here, you are always looking out for us Nik..." She mumbles. 

"Cheating... Who is cheating?" She asks.


----------



## Fenris (May 29, 2008)

Dartis bends down and gives Cara a quick hug with a whispered "I'm so sorry to have led to into such danger"
As the healing magic flows over her wounds Dartis smiles to see her no longer in pain. He lies down to catch his breath until she finishes healing herself and then him. He breathes a bit easier as the gaping wounds in his side heal.

Sitting up he echoes Caramip's question "Yes, who can affect the game so. And how do we follow our own rules? Can you two come with us on the next token? With one more space to go gentlemen, and so much to gain and so much to lose, we need all help we can muster."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (May 31, 2008)

Caramip uses ten charges in order to bring herself and Dartis back to full health.

"We cannot join you.  That is also against the rules."

"Against rules that have already been broken," the barbarian reminds his companion.  "Surely this request isn't so much a bending of the rules as we have just witnessed.  And you have done far worse in your time."

"True, but I never really felt so finite until now."

"So you insist on being a coward?  Our time is fading fast and I'd rather die on my feet than on my back and I never liked rules all that much anyway.  I will join you this time," the barbarian announces as he readies a hand-axe.

"Oh, I don't know about that.  Dying on my back sounds just fine to me if the proper activity is being conducted."  The merchant sighs as his companions frown at him.  "Oh fine.   I suppose when we all die I can use the last of my spirit to make some bard sing praises to the heroism I displayed before I wet myself at my time of death.  Make your preparations and I will also make myself ready," the merchant says as he pulls a pouch of components out and readies a crossbow.


----------



## Fenris (May 31, 2008)

"Thank you my friends. But as we embark, please, may I know the names of those who aid me in my time of need? I feel I have earned those. I have but a single token left, and I appreciate the game, I can see now the good it has done. Should I survive I know of a young Bard who can long sing your praises should we but know you names."  asks Dartis preparing for a final battle.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 2, 2008)

"Yes, I suppose you earned that," the barbarian says as he also readies a crude flail and slings it over his shoulder.  Out of the corner of your eye you see a bear and two mountain lions approach as they stare at the large man.  "My name is Eroll and my companion is called Sanmar."

Sanmar tests the weight of several daggers before putting them in sheathes along his belt.  "And that tells you both little and much, as we may carry the names but only some of the power they bring.  Shall we make our move?"


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 3, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

OOC: Bardic Knowledge Check on the names.

"Your help will not go unnoticed my friend." Following the introductions Caramip does her best to prepare herself and her friends for the fight to come. 

OOC: Cast her last two remaining Blurs on the Barbarian and on Dartis. Then performs another full bardic enhancement for the group.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 3, 2008)

OOC: After we find out if Caramip recognizes the names, Dartis will move the token ahead to the far 12 at the end of the board.

"Thank you all my friends. If this be my final moments, then I am proud to stand by you all."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 3, 2008)

OOC: Yes, you both easily know the names, though Dartis does more than Caramip.  Click on the OOC thread, first post, under religions.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 3, 2008)

Dartis' eyebrows raise a bit as the names are spoken.

_Power or no, those are ancient names. Festios must be powerful indeed if the gods themselves will align with the mortals. Should I live through this I shall have quite the tale to tell my children. It seems as though all history has come to thwart my every move. Gods and myths appear from the grass to aid or hinder me. All that is required now is the Rider himself to appear to offer me his horse._ Thinks Dartis, though he shudders at the thought of the appearance of the Rider for it would foretell the darkest of days, but then Dartis couldn't truely imagine nay darker days than this. But he felt that way after his home was burned, and after the battle of Kalden. Each time things got darker still. Now he was headed into the darkest of paths, but Cara was with him, and now Sanmar and Eroll. Stalwart allies. But should he have been alone, still he would have gone forward. And so with a last look at Cara, he reaches forward and flips the last token.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 4, 2008)

The four heroes find themselves upon a hill overlooking a great battle, but something is wrong with their senses.  The men fighting seem humanoid and their shouted language is familiar, but they are like shadows struggling under a dull yellow sun; their voices more like echoes than what a living creature would make.

"Where are we?"

"I... I'm not sure..."

You suddenly notice a large shape also overlooking the battle.  It is a giant of a man with fiery red skin and a face that is ancient and leathery.  Despite his grim countenance he seems to be enjoying the spectacle somewhat.

"Oh no... it's Banbosel.  Perhaps we should go.  The enemy wins and all that..."

"Go?  Go where?"


----------



## Fenris (Jun 4, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> "Where are we?"
> 
> "I... I'm not sure..."
> 
> ...




Dartis stares a moment before a whispered "The destroyer"   escapes his lips.

Tearig his eyes away from the giant on the field, his practiced eye surveys the battle.

He echoes Eroll's question "Indeed the oly way I know to leave these scenes is tio fight and win. There is more power in your names after all if you can choose to leave. But still I do not understand. It is two against one, surely the two of you can stand against Banbosel.

This act can earn you Sanmar, not just the fleeting refrain of a bard, but the gratitude of a nation. Even if Dorinthia is gone, your legend would live on, surely Banbosel cannot defeat you, unless the gods themselves are warring in a way that is new. Even so there is nothing to be gained by running. The game, and so many lives can be won, with but one more battle. The fact that we are here should show yu how much this game means to them, to cause them to alter the outcome so much. The stakes are very high, to lose now, without a fight, is to lose everything the march across the board has meant.

I will go forward, I will face him, even if it means my destruction. Wjat other route is there, certainly none to victory, for salvation."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 4, 2008)

"The man is right, Sanmar.  Do you want to live forever?"

The small man smiles wrily and answers, "Yes I do.  And I'll accept a few hundred more years as next best.  Well we don't know if he stands against us... let's do this shall we."  Sanmar walks past Eroll and approaches the giant.  "Ho, Banbosel!  Are you also playing the game?  Mayhaps we should work together and beat the enemy one more time.  We are, after all, at the end of the board.  What say you?"

The red-haired ancient giant stands to his full height, and his bones creak as he straightens himself out.  Still, there is no fat on the man and muscles ripple along his arms.  "Eroll, is it possible that you have grown dumber?  What are you doing with a worm like Sanmar?  And are those mortals that you've decided to stand with now?  I am working for the one that you call the 'enemy', and this is just a part of the battlefield he claims.  Don't you recognize those fighting below or do you see them only as shadows?  Those are your people fighting and dying.  It is the end of the children of Dorin and of the rest of the filth they call humans.  So tell me, what will you do?  Fight me?  The two of you would never manage to take me on your own, and you are mistaken if you think this man and this gnome have much of a chance.  There was only one who has held back the end of civilization, but the Rider hasn't been seen in such a long time."  The giant uproots a large tree standing nearby, which causes it to become less of a shadowy vision and more real like the giant and your companions.  He tears the branches off to allow this make-shift club into a weapon and walks towards you.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 6, 2008)

Dartis gulps reflexively as he sees the tree uprooted. 

"Eroll, who is the enemy?"

In times of crises, Dartis always turned to his bow, and as he did not want to engage this giant in melee, he draws an arrow.

"Rider, for generations you have guided my people, protected them. It is said that you would come again when the time times are darkest. Now is that time. The Children of Dorin are dying, by plague and by sword. Now is the time you must ride forth again to save your people who have long worshiped you. If you do not come,  shall take hope for it means that our darkest days are not yet come, though I fear that means the future is bleak. But even if you do not come, guide my arrows, give me victory today upon this field, that I may once more look upon Dorinthia and it's people, a people who have been faithful to you. Guide my arrow and bring death to my enemies" offers Dartis in a prayer as he carefully aims and sends to hopefull arrows towards Banbosel


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 6, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

In a confident tone she looks up to Dartis and says, "Whatever happens, I make my stand with you..." And with that she does her best to prepare to the most epic fight of her life.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 7, 2008)

Dartis feels a certain tranquility before letting his arrow fly, and his shot creases the giant's brow.

Eroll readies his flail and answers, "It has no name.  It is a thing that seeks to undo all that men have done and all that they are.  It does not think like us and so there is no talking that can be done.  Men war and will always destroy, but it stokes the hatred until men no longer know what it is to create.  Though I despise civilization, what it wants is to take men to the time before they spoke words.  We do not name the wind and we do not name this.  It is simply the enemy, and some gods work for it knowingly or unknowingly."  Eroll seems to concentrate for a moment and several animals that were left behind seem to materialize.  Two bears, a mountain lion, and Swift appear.

Eroll charges in along with the bears and lion and his flail flashes twice, surprising the giant with two vicious wounds.  The lion jumps onto his back, ripping out a large chunk of his shoulder.  Banbosel returns the attacks kicking both bears sharply against the sides, throwing the lion to the ground and knocking Eroll back with a sharp strike to the chest.

Sanmar also casts a spell, and multiple images of him appear.  It becomes hard in the swirl to recognize which is the real Sanmar.  At the same time Caramip begins to play a melody that enhances the fighting abilities of her companions.

The lion gets too close to the giant and Banbosel skewers him with his greatsword before gravely wounding a second bear.  The giant takes a step back while watching for the party's next move.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 8, 2008)

Dartis is elated to see Swift and quickly climbs up.

"Want to ride with me Cara?"  asks Dartis as he sends another pair of arrows at Barbosel.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 9, 2008)

With a smile and without hesitation,  Caramip quickly climbs up behind the Dorithian Knight and does her best to add to the fray of battle.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 9, 2008)

Dartis and Caramip run to Swift and jump onto the mount while the battle continues nearby.

Eroll attacks once more with his two bears, savagely leaving severe cuts deep into the giant's body but such attacks are returned in kind as they close with their opponent.

Sanmar casts another spell, and Banbosel seems stunned for several seconds, though he still swings wildly at Eroll and his bears.  Eroll is too quick for the attacks, although one of his bears gets his skull shattered.

Dartis fires his two shots as Caramip begins to play her song once more.  The two arrows find their mark in the dazed giant's hand causing him to yell and drop his club.  Eroll smiles and moves in for what he feels is the kill, but he and his bear misses the flailing Banbosel.  Sanmar casts a spell that sends a bolt towards the giant, but also misses as he curses to himself.

The giant recovers for a moment and his fist falls with a solid thump against the top of the remaining bear, crushing it.  Another hand catches Eroll in a solid fist, encompassing both the man and his flail.  "You were always an idiot, Eroll.  You never could figure out where you stood as time marched along and left your kind behind."  With that he tosses the barbarian over the cliffside and to an unknown fate far down into the battle below.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 10, 2008)

OOC: Uh what sword, I though he ripped up a tree to make a club?

Dartis cries out "Eroll!" as he watches him go over the cliff. Dartis has lost many friends in war and did not have time to mourn yet, spurring Swift around, Dartis sends another pair of arrows to the giant.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 10, 2008)

Fenris said:
			
		

> OOC: Uh what sword, I though he ripped up a tree to make a club?




Oops... edited and fixed.  I was staring at a picture of a fire giant at the time I wrote that...


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 10, 2008)

Dartis and Caramip fire a flurry of munitions at the giant, but only an arrow connects glancing him with a wound.  The bears attack next, slashing into the giant and causing his calves to pour blood.

Sanmar and his multiple images cast a spell at the giant, and for a moment he seems to be awashed with confusion until he clears his head and stares down at the bears biting at him.  Banbosel responds by grabbing both bears and smashing them together, causing their necks to snap with a sickening crunch.

He glares at Sanmar and rips out a fist-sized stone from the ground.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 11, 2008)

"Well he can bleed, that is a good thing at least."  offers Dartis with a half-hearted smile to Cara as he lets lose two more arrows.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 11, 2008)

Another flurry of arrows and bolts, and another quiver lands in Banbosel's thigh.  The giant howls, but does not fall despite the magical attempts from Sanmar to cloud the giant's mind.

Banbosel launches the rock he had held in his hand at Sanmar, and the large stone hits the ground in front of the many images of the rogue, then rolls at them like an irregular bowling ball, dispersing the images until finally you hear a sickening snapping sound as the real Sanmar is struck and collapses to the ground unmoving.

The giant chuckles as he rips another stone from the earth and stands to better look at the two remaining heroes on Swift's back.  "Like your friends below, you made a good attempt, but also like those humans you will find that the game is at an end."

So saying he points towards the battlefield where two hulking shapes appear to have been summoned by those fighting the shades of humans below the cliff you are on.  The hulking brutes begin to slowly and mindlessly attack the human army until a small crimson light flies from Banbosel's fingertip, splits, and strikes both square in the chest.  The two shapes begin to glow internally with a malevolent energy that causes the hairs on your body to raise.  The newly infused shapes begin to attack all of those around them, human and otherwise, as they quickly spread confusion and carnage along the battlefield.

Banbosel laughs, "The end of all is here!  The end of man, of civilization, and soon the beginning of the return to days long forgotten!"

Caramip 
[sblock]
You remember a tale told by a Dorinthian poet of the Rider and Banbosel.  The Rider usually tricked and outmanuevered the giant before using his arrows to bring him down from afar.  Supposedly Banbosel was quick to anger and could be counted upon to make bad mistakes when angry.  Looking around for space to run, you notice that the trail to the north would lead to the end of the cliff and probably get yourselves and Swift trapped, but the trail to the south leads from the cliff to the battlefield, where it might be harder to maneuver for the giant but not as difficult for a horse.
[/sblock]

Dartis
[sblock]
You've felt strange ever since invoking the Rider, your eye keener and muscles stronger.  Now as you peer at the unnatural crimson glow that eminates from the two hulking shapes you feel an itch to fire your bow once more and a sense that despite the physical distance of the shapes from across the battlefield, they really don't seem that far for your bow.
[/sblock]

Banbosel smirks and raises the stone in his fist as he takes aim at you.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 12, 2008)

"You're a fool Banbosel, as stupid as you are ugly. The end is come for you as well, if not by me then by the enemy. You will not survive the end of all, without man and civilization, there can be no destruction. You will seal your own doom if you destroy humanity. But I swear by the Rider, so long as I draw breath, the end is not yet here."

Dartis has the urge to fire at Banbosel, before the ginat can toss the rock, but he follows the hunch he feels and fires a pair of arrows the the brightly illuminated figures on the battlefield, know that down there, it could make a very big difference as Dartis recalls the hydra.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“Stampede...” Mumbles the Gnome as she quickly urges Swift onto the Northern path towards the cliffs. “Quickly now, we do not have much time!” She says urgently. Admittedly she has never encountered a Giant before, however countless generations before her have. Remembering the tales of old she quickly spews forth an slew of insults and derogatory remarks about the overgrown folk towards Banbosel, hoping to gourde the Giant God into chasing them.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 15, 2008)

Dartis fires two arrows, one at each of the hulks creating the slaughter around them.  His missiles suddenly appear to increase in size and speed while glowing with a white light.  Each arrow slams into their respective targets, causing them to buckle temporarily from the force.

A surge of energy seems to fill the humanoid shapes on the battlefield at the sight of this and one side begins to charge forth with renewed vigor.  Banbosel seems equally shocked.  "No, not those arrows again.  Not you again!"  He moves his arm back to hurl his stone, but Caramip's mocking tone causes his aim to be off and the large rock flies over your heads and to the right to shatter against the cliff floor.

Dartis follows Caramip's command and causes Swift to charge towards the end of the cliff top while an enraged Banbosel charges forward and follows.  Dartis halts Swift at the top of the cliff and lets loose two more arrows fly, both missiles striking the hulks on the battlefield once again, but this time they crumble into pieces amidst the fighting humanoids.  Caramip begins to feel strange once more and does not act as the enraged Banbosel lets loose another stone, and this one's aim is true and will not miss the two riders on Swift.

OOC: Stone will strike Caramip and Dartis in an instant.

Caramip feels strange once more, but the stone and earth around her begin to sing pleasantly to her.  She can almost understand their words as time seems to slow for her...

Caramip
[sblock]
Caramip suddenly feels as she can conjure one of these effects as an instantaneous free action.

- Transmute Rock to Mud: Will affect entire rock, but you will be covered in large amounts mud when it impacts you.
- Stoneskin: For Caramip and Dartis and Swift.  Will reduce the damage, but probably not all of the damage.  Will continue for rounds afterwards.
- Spike Stones: Take damage from stone, but attack Banbosel and possibly slow him down.
- Stone Shape: Try to shape the hurled stone so a hollowed portion passes you.
- Shard Storm: Take damage from stone, but attack Banbosel for significant damage.
- Wall of Sand: Cause grains of earth to swirl in front of you, making it impossible for ranged weapons to go through from either side, but slowing Banbosel down if he tries to run through it.
[/sblock]


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 19, 2008)

*Mardnab Terraspinner*

“Blast!” She curses in a ruff tone and then proceeds to say, “Why does she insist on doing things that is going to get us killed! Doe she even think sometimes!?” A strange confidence suddenly comes over her and gives Dartis a eerie feeling the reminds to their fight with the harpies. As the giant god hurls its large rock in their direction, Mardnab closes her eyes and mumbles, “Bad idea mate….”

OOC: She will cast Wall of Sand a few yards in front of them, inbetween the giant and them. Still using the Stampede strategy, godeing the giant to charge through the Wall and over the cliff….


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 19, 2008)

A wall of sand flies upwards and deflects the large stone before it can strike the duo on the horse.  The effect seems to come from Caramip, Dartis notices, and his companion appears 'different' and strangely powerful for a short moment.

Dartis tries to fire through the wall, but his arrows are deflected.  However, Caramip composes herself and begins to laugh at the inept attempts to throw rocks through the sand and air wall.  Finally Banbosel screams in rage and runs forward into the wall, which slows his charge to a crawl.

First his reaching arm begins to come slowly out of the sand wall, followed by his enraged face.  Dartis cooly draws another arrow and fires it point blank into Banbosel's forehead, leaving it glowing and embedded.  Banbosel yells in pain and strikes Dartis, driving the nobleman off Swift (-11 hps to Dartis).  The giant is in bad shape as he comes out of the sand wall, blood trickling from the wound in his head when Caramip takes a steady aim with her crossbow and lets loose striking the surprised Banbosel in the chest near his heart.  The giant stumbles backward and is lost in the wall of churning sand and air.

The humanoids that are now winning seem to see this and surge forward...

---

Dartis and Caramip find themselves in front of the playing board, but this time it is cracked and broken.  Both the merchant and the barbarian lay nearby with severe wounds, although it appears as if they'll survive.  "It looks as if the Rider has beaten Banbosel once again."

"I told you he was a he."

"Hmph.  This time.  So you've won and humanity may survive after all.  But I suppose you will not just rest on your haunches.  What now?"


----------



## Fenris (Jun 23, 2008)

Dartis lays on the ground, looking alternately at Cara, the broken board, Eroll, and Sanmar. He lays quietly trying to sort everything out.

Finally he says "Don't bring out anymore boards, alright guys?" he says with a weak smile.

Still on the ground "Thank you for your help, both of you, should my people survive, you will be honored as befits your herosim. But no, I cannot rest." says Dartis as he coughs. "Bambosel may have been defeated but Festios and the plague still stalk my people and you know the Sons of Dorin are stupidly stubborn." says Dartis with a weak smile."

"I must rest tonight, but then I must continue on to the Elven home. They were the origin of the plague and they alone hold the cure. By diplomacy or force I must extract the cure from them. Because you know, there anren't enough brambles on this road."  says Dartis as he laughs at his own little joke.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 24, 2008)

"We will accompany you," states Erroll matter-of-factly.  

The merchant nods in agreement but mostly stares at his torn clothes in dismay.  "Maybe I can get a decent replacement for this outfit."

The journey takes another few days, and as you approach the elven lands a beautiful woman in her mid-30s stands in your way.  She is wearing old robes that are more proper for an old and poor woman rather than someone with her regal bearing and haughty demeanor.  She runs forward and embraces Erroll before giving you a bow and stating, "Ah, you are his friends I see.  Silas has reached the land of the elves and they have captured him in order to put him to the question.  It would seem that they are no longer welcoming of outsiders."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 25, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> "We will accompany you," states Erroll matter-of-factly.
> 
> The merchant nods in agreement but mostly stares at his torn clothes in dismay.  "Maybe I can get a decent replacement for this outfit."




"One thing I can't figure out though, when did the Rider arrive? I did not see him." Dartis asks Eroll and Sanmar

*****************************************


			
				Deuce Traveler said:
			
		

> The journey takes another few days, and as you approach the elven lands a beautiful woman in her mid-30s stands in your way.  She is wearing old robes that are more proper for an old and poor woman rather than someone with her regal bearing and haughty demeanor.  She runs forward and embraces Erroll before giving you a bow and stating, "Ah, you are his friends I see.  Silas has reached the land of the elves and they have captured him in order to put him to the question.  It would seem that they are no longer welcoming of outsiders."




Dartis stands still, torn between the information torrent reaching him.

"Silas has been captured? By the elves? Then the gnome spoke the truth as he foresaw." says Dartis mournfully.

"But who are you, to stand here and deny us entry, and how can we trust that you tell the truth and are not an agent of Festios to keep us from the cure?" asks Dartis


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 25, 2008)

"No you didn't, did you?" Sanmar asks with a chuckle, but leaves it at that.

When the woman comes into view and Dartis makes his comment, her eyes narrow and flash maliciously.  "Oh, I wish there were a cure within my reach, son of Dorin.  That I cannot give, but I can still twist the hearts of men, and your friend Silas is in a place where he should be most malleable."  She grimaces for a moment and adds, "But your friend would not be mine, and would not therefore allow me to aid him.  There was a time when men would shun my coercions."

"I will vouch for the woman, and that will be good enough for you."  Erroll looks angry at you for your questions.  As the woman seems more upset he declares, "Ulavree, it is time we stopped playing our games with them.  We don't have much longer.  Can we get to their friend easily enough?"

"No.  Maybe Sanmar could come and go as easily as I did, but the city is tense and the man was easily captured outside the city limits.  I perhaps could also try to sneak in, but he denied my help and I still follow the rules," she says looking at Erroll accusingly.


----------



## Fenris (Jun 25, 2008)

Dartis stands there torn. Before him stands one of the nightmares of his youth, Ulavree, Queen of the Harpies. An evil woman by all accounts. And yet, Eroll vouched for her. And though Eroll too was of questionable allegiance, he stood by Dartis against Banbosel, and that had to count for something. And it seemed at least that Ulavree was trying to help, if only to preserve humanity so that they could continue to sin for her jewelry.

Dartis finally sighs, if he lived through this he wanted no more to do with the gods, of course he wouldn't live through this anyway.......


Dartis dismounts and approaches Ulavree, "Silas is a man of integrity, one of the many reasons I count him as my friend. But Eroll is right, the time for games is over. The Enemy is cheating, he is not playing by the rules. And yet the Enemy was defeated at the Game and Banbosel was defeated. Perhaps the time for following the rules is at an end. The rules will be worth very little if there are no humans to do your bidding, coerced or not."  

"Now I would like to get Silas out if possible, but I would hear what council any of you may have. There were those I counted as allies once in the Silver Forest, but they may not have the power needed. An army marches towards the forest and the cure may be taken by force, but I would have Silas free first if possible."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 26, 2008)

Ulavree looks angrily at both Erroll and Dartis, "I wouldn't advise anyone trying to patronize me right now."

After a moment of uncomfortable silence Sanmar speaks.  "We might be able to try and get to your friend, but I don't like the odds of us marching into that elven city.  Stealth might work, but most of this group of ours aren't stealthy.  You could give yourselves over to them and hope for the best.  If you do have allies, maybe we can wait and see what they do, join the army that you mentioned, or check on your fellow refugees.  The question is not what is best for your friend at this point, but instead what may be best for humanity."


----------



## Fenris (Jun 26, 2008)

Dartis bows low to Ulavree. "My apologies Ulavree. I am a mortal still trying to learn the ways of the gods. I meant no offense and was not trying to patronize you."

Turning to Sanmar, Dartis continues sadly "I know that more than my friend is at stake here, and that we must find some way to succeed, but a world of humanity that is missing Silas, is a lesser world. Still if we can save his family he would be joyful. But I do still wish to save him if I can.

I am wracked with indecision, and I lack the time to wait and decide. Silas was always my counselor in these times, and I miss his wisdom. Is there as least some way to get a message to him?

I do not see how letting myself become captured as well will help Silas or the cure. The army marches on regardless of what I do, so they may succeed, even if I choose poorly or fail, though that may doom the Dorinthians. The Rider brought hope on the battlefield when times are dark, I pray that he could bring hope and guidance now. Send a message if we can to Silas or to Kel, and elven friend. Otherwise we shall wait a day and see what we can learn, then seek out the refugees of New Dorinthia."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jun 29, 2008)

*Caramip Ashhearth*

“The fate of man and the realm depends on us sneaking into a hostile Elven City and then politely ask them to hand over one of their most deadliest and darkest secrets without a single drop of blood.” Chimes the small Gnome as she shifts her gaze from the surrounding forest to the bickering humans. “Sounds like fun. When do we start?”


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jun 30, 2008)

You wait the day in frustration, and Sanmar takes most of the time infiltrating behind elven lines before entering the camp you have built near a cave as the sun descends.  "Well, they are a jittery bunch right now, those elves.  I got in and out, but I'm not sure the rest of you could do so."

With that report a frustrated Dartis decides upon leaving for New Dorinthia.  The journey takes a number of days and the fighter has to down one of his potions to hold the disease at bay.  When the welcome sight of the refugee town finally comes into view Caramip notices that the area is filled with a variety of tents.  Has the town grown twice in size and gathered more refugees?

Dartis leads the others on horseback, while Caramip walks ahead to warn the sentries.  The two humans welcome her warmly, althoug she notices that their skin is marked with the initial signs of Festios' disease.  The party is led towards the administration building when Kyle Radnal rushes to meet them.  Despite the signs of the disease on his worried face, he doesn't seem to have lost any of his energy.  *"Caramip!  Dartis!  We feared you were dead, although Barok gave us hope when he himself stumbled in some days ago.  Silas is still missing however."*  He notices your sweeping glance across the tents and says, *"We are going to battle, friends.  Kel recently came sweeping through our settlement claiming that the elves of all people are the ones that have poisoned us.  Not only has he rallied our own people, but he has been instrumental in bringing in a force of gnomes and dwarves to support us.  He also believes that other elves may be willing to fight for us, and is even considering a trip to the few orcs that might still have survived.  He claims that the Magi that now rule are unpopular, and that they have been committing genocide against the other races.  Right now he is meeting with the Dorin siblings in final preparations of the march.  I wouldn't mind taking you to see them, but I do not know the three travelling with you and can't risk letting them join this meeting."*


----------



## Fenris (Jul 1, 2008)

OOC: DT, Neph left us pretty quickly and I never got to press him on this issue, but I don't recall him ever telling us about the sword or the journal he got from the Radnal estate. If he would have, Dartis would be very eager to return those (and the family honor) to Kyle. It is something that I have long wanted to do, but in-game events never had it come up. So your call, I'd like to have Dartis be able to do this, but if not I'll move on as Dartis wouldn't know.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 1, 2008)

OOC: Good call, and I'll work it in the story soon.  Any other actions?


----------



## Fenris (Jul 2, 2008)

Dartis dismounts and embraces Kyle. "It is good to be home Kyle. I am afraid that Silas is a prisoner of the elves and they are questioning him. I have much to tell. I am glad to hear the Kel has been active as well. I would speak with my cousins, I hope all has been well politcally here, I know times are tough but we must stick together. As for my companions, I would wish that they were present, they have been true and loyal allies. They are well known to the people of Dorinthia. I will speak for them, and that will be enough for anyone, including my cousins. You may ask them their names, though I will not give them. But I have not struggled with emperors and giants to stop now. Please Kyle, lead us on, we need all the help we can muster."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 3, 2008)

Kyle looks to your companions, but Sanmar is the first to speak as he interrupts the others.  "My name is Sam, and these are my friends Eric and Val.  Pardon us, but we're off to find some moonshine in this fine establishment before setting up a tent for ourselves.  Good day!"  With that he nods to the guardsman and leads his companions away.

Kyle watches him go and says, *"Odd.  That character somehow reminds me of many a rogue I've put in stocks.  Anyway, I'll keep an eye out on for that one.  Follow me, you two.  You're just in time to join the meeting."*

So saying he takes the duo to Baron Dorin's old office where a weary and diseased Cal listens intently to your old elven friend, Kel.  Several dwarven and gnomish representatives are seated in mismatched furniture, and sipping some ale that was most likely brought from a dwarven stock.  Kel looks up and gives a worn smile.  "Well, this is a sight.  Caramip and Dartis!  I began to wonder if I'd see either of you alive.  You're just in time, as Cal and I were discussing the mobilization of our forces.  We can't wait too much longer as I have gotten word that my comrades have begun an uprising against the vile Magi and the humans grow weaker the longer we wait.  Tomorrow we march!"


----------



## Fenris (Jul 3, 2008)

Dartis staggers in giving a nod to his cousins and the dwarvish contingent. He stops by the gnomes though.
"My friends I bear a message of regret and remorse from Astraughlay Kondeeistreigh. I have spoken with him recently and understand his actions now. He did indeed act of noble intentions and regrets and pain he caused his people."

Dartis shuffles forward to Kel, shaking his hand before collapsing in a chair." I have much to tell my friend, much will have to wait to see if I live, otherwise the stories will be told by Cara here. In any case I am glad to hear you are busy. I bring to important pieces of news, one, the elves have captured Silas Erystan and hold him for questioning. Secondly, a large army marches from the south, the last army of Tallione. The march to wrest the cure from the elves for they know the truth as well. I am pleased to know it was a small faction of the elves who did this, and that my friends are indeed my friends."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 6, 2008)

The gnomes look at you both curiously, but before Caramip can explain Dartis' words, Phly Loughphray stops her with a look and says impassively, "After the brief."

Cal scratches his chin thoughtfully, then asks for a debrief.  After Dartis gives as much information as he knows, the young noble says, "Kyle, let's send a scout to that Tallione army.  Ironically, we may be on the same side.  As for the two of you adventurers, know that we are going to move out at first light.  Dartis, I am putting you in charge of our few cavalry forces while Kyle will be taking over the infantry.  Caramip, it is up to you whether you wish to stay with Dartis or with Phly.  Either way, your talents will be a boon to their commands.  The gnomes and dwarves will command their own men, with the gnomes providing light infantry, illusionists, and crossbowmen and the dwarven forces mostly consisting of tough axe-men.  If the Tallione forces and elven resistance join us, then I don't see how we can lose.  Kel will handle trying to re-establish communications with his elven comrades that still side with us."

After a few other details are discussed, the two heroes make prepartions.  

Caramip
[sblock]
Phly pulls you aside and asks, "What was that about?"  The gnome seems much different, with his skin a shade closer to an earthen coloration and his speech dry and unemotional.  You wonder how much his contact with the geomancer might have changed him and also ponder how much more change you will endure.
[/sblock]

Dartis
[sblock]
You find Barok in a small hut that was given to him for his use, for his service to the refugees.  You find him cleaning parts of a broken, yet once exquisite blade, one that was meant for a member of the Dorinthian noble officers core.  Barok sees you looking at it and grins at you, "Do you like it?  I got it from the Radnal estate along with a journal while we were last together.  I was thinking about selling it to him, or at least getting it to him and hoping for a reward, but now I'm thinking that we might not be around much longer to enjoy such material things, so what the point?"  He hands you the parts of the sword, which brings memories of your own family's blade, now likely lost due to the Tallione invasion.  It looks as if the blade was broken on purpose.
[/sblock]

XP:
[sblock]
Three parts of the final chapter complete.
Dartis' XP: 3,800 added
Caramip's XP: 3,500 added
[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 9, 2008)

<bump>


----------



## Fenris (Jul 9, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:


> <bump>




OOC: Soon! Your thread requires actual thought so I can't just shoot off a reply  Reply Wednesday I promise.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 9, 2008)

Dartis takes the blade and journal from Barok and reads through the journal a bit as he walks. He heads over to find Kyle.

He finds Kyle directing troops as usual and greets him. Dartis strides up far more somber.
"Kyle, something has come to my attention. And this needs to be addressed now, for tomorrow it will be too late. Kneel before me." 

Kyle looks at Dartis strangely."You can't be serious, look Dartis I have way too much to...."

"Kneel!" commanded Dartis almost shoving Kyle to the ground. Kyle complied but barely, if only to see what madness had taken hold of Dartis. Kyle's men had begun to gather around to see what was happening. Dartis motioned them to draw closer.

"Gather around Sons of Dorin. I, Baron Dartin Kalnian wish to make a proclamation. As one of the last of the noble lines of Dorinthia, I hereby invoke my rights to revoke and refuse the revocation of titles, honors and citizenship. These may yet be our last days, but they will not be without honor nor without tradition, and they will not be without justice!" Kyle begins to protest and Dartis shoves him back down.

"A great injustice was done many years ago. An injustice that lead to the downfall of our people and our land. King Rasnem the Betrayer squandered our 
heritage and wealth. Many good people, noble and common tried to do what was right and our people were oppressed. The man who kneels before me was one such man. Loyalty, honor and courage, always the hallmarks of our great cavalry, these attributes this man displayed in defending the name of his father. King Rasnem the Betrayer forced this man to leave his duties, to abandon his family and betray his own honor. But he refused! He instead renounced his title and position to preserve his family's honor. Now I, Dartis Kalnian, one of the last nobles of Dorinthia, do hereby refuse that renounciation. And witnessed by the Sons of Dorin that stand here today, restore the titles, honor and lands of Baron Kyle Radnallin." Dartis pulls his sword and kneels himself before Kyle who is looking either very angry, very confused or something in between. Dartis signal his men tyo start cheering who begin to do so with gusto and Dartis whispers to Kyle to rise. Kyle draws Dartis's sword as he rises.

Dartis holds his hands up to the crowd to quiet them. "One last thing Sons of Dorin. We stand before a noble of Dorinthia, newly restored to his rightful place. But I have one last gift for the Baron. For few have served the Rider so well. And I know as few could that the Rider wished to have his servants properly attired. Therefore with all due respect Baron Radnallin, I present you with the Sword of the Rider, the symbol of the Paladins of the Rider." so saying, Dartis again kneels and from behind his back pulls out a bundle and unwraps it to reveal the pieces of the sword. The crowd begin to cheer again.

Kyle stands there stammering between "But how did you.....", "Where did you...."  and other incoherent thought until Dartis just embraces him "Welcome back cousin."

OOC: Dartis does wish to seek out Nicolas before the night is done, but we'll finish with Kyle. I hope you don't mind my NPCing him, just made things a bit faster.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC: No problem.  Nice post.

IC:
Kyle looks at shock at the broken blade and journal that Dartis hands to him, his features a mask of several conflicting emotions.  "Survivors... you've been to my family manor, Dartis.  Were there any survivors?"  The fighter's look answers Radnal before he is swarmed by congratulations from the populace and confused questions from those that have served him loyally for the last couple of years.

As Dartis steps back he feels a tap on his shoulder and sees a cheerful and familiar priest standing behind him as Caramip comes also to join the group.  Nicolas says, "Well, well.  I suppose that you just can't help being on the move, Dartis.  Within the first hours of your return you create a fourth baron struggling for leadership of the Dorinthians... not that Kyle hasn't vied for influence and power in his own popular way.  He has created a persona of a peasant leading the peasantry, so we'll see how he handles it now that his noble heritage is known."


----------



## Fenris (Jul 11, 2008)

"Confusion and dust are all that greet those who fall behind the Rider" says Dartis invoking an ancient Dorinthian saying.
He then smiles and warmly greets Nicolas. "It is good to see you again my friend. I agree that my arrival has caused some confusion. But hopefully also hope and joy. And it was the right and honorable thing to do. Besides. I doubt I shall survive my brambled path, so this will leave the score even for the Dorins." says Dartis with a weary smile. 

"I have much to tell you to have you write down should I live the coming weeks. But I ask Nik, have you had any other visions?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 12, 2008)

"Not here."  Nik says as his head sweeps left to right as if looking around.  The heroes realize that despite his missing eyes, he _does_ seem to be able to see.  Nik leads you to a quieter area.

"I have seen things, Dartis, although you have already made the hard decision and involved the Tallione Empire, welcoming them instead of keeping them as enemies.  You also somehow survived your other trial, and your decisions will aid in the battle to come.  But the battle has already started, and the elves are already dying in a civil war.  You will need an army to get you into the elven lands in time, yet in the end victory does not have to be won by force of arms.  I have seen a large crystal, which if employed can decide this conflict for good or for ill."


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jul 13, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:


> <bump>



 OOC: Will post soon. Three newborns teaches one not to sleep... ever!  /sigh


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 13, 2008)

OOC: Holy crap!  Triplets?!!!


----------



## Fenris (Jul 16, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:


> "Not here."  Nik says as his head sweeps left to right as if looking around.  The heroes realize that despite his missing eyes, he _does_ seem to be able to see.  Nik leads you to a quieter area.
> 
> "I have seen things, Dartis, although you have already made the hard decision and involved the Tallione Empire, welcoming them instead of keeping them as enemies.  You also somehow survived your other trial, and your decisions will aid in the battle to come.  But the battle has already started, and the elves are already dying in a civil war.  You will need an army to get you into the elven lands in time, yet in the end victory does not have to be won by force of arms.  I have seen a large crystal, which if employed can decide this conflict for good or for ill."




"Well I have two armies Nik, and a solid back up if you know of my trials. I need the armies to enter the forest, but not to win the cure. For that I need a crystal? I bet it's like that weird Avariel one we found with Astraughlay. But only he knew how to use it. Can the elves use it against us?"

Dartis throws his hands up in confusion and indecision. "I would almost rather be back facing Bambosel right now. At least there it was a fight and I knew what to do, here though...." Dartis trails off. "Any other help Nik, I am at the end of the path my friend, I need what ever guidance you can give me. I lead the last of the Dorinthian cavalry out tomorrow, and I doubt we shall return. That will be fine if we secure the cure."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 16, 2008)

"The Magi will move from their tower to the Council room, and from there their leader will employ the artifact and move the earth itself against us.  I believe that will be our darkest hour, but if it lifts you and your allies will have to decide between the sword and the olive branch."

You continue to make your preparations, and when the time approaches you lead the cavalry out towards the elven city of Saleentra.  A smiling Sanmar waves at you as you pass.  "Thank you for your hospitality, Dartis and Caramip!  We will join your army after such a great time last night.  Refugee women taste better than I had thought, and Ulavree has found herself interested in a heart or two."  Caramip looks as if she wants to ask what he is talking about, but he is off to join the infantry before she has a chance.

After more than a day of marching the army encounters the Tallione army, and Commander Sassarius comes to greet you.  As Caramip, Dartis, Kyle Radnal, Cal Dorin, and the commander prepare to heatedly talk about the best way to approach scouts shout that a couple hundred of fleeing elves are heading towards your forces.  As the five of you ride forth to meet them you are relieved to see Silas walking towards you with the robed ship-captain you had recently saved off the Crystal Sea coast.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 17, 2008)

Silas tries to engage Silgaan and Silas Generwine in conversation and keep spirits of the other elves up as they travel.  After a day and a half, however, Silas himself is feeling strained.  But when he sees the five horsemen at the head of an army traveling towards them he gives a loud "Whoop!" and rushes forwards.  He embraces Dartis and gives Caramip a hug.  "It is good to see you again, my friends!"  He grins in welcome but a shadow of pain in his eyes previously unseen seems to have taken root within the wizard.  Suddenly Silas realizes that this is not just a reunion of friends and he bows to Cal Dorin and acknowledges Kyle Radnal and Commander Sassarius.  "Things have...not gone well with the elves.  We should hold a council of war."  He speaks the last word with obvious distaste.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 17, 2008)

GlassEye said:


> Silas tries to engage Silgaan and Silas Generwine in conversation and keep spirits of the other elves up as they travel.  After a day and a half, however, Silas himself is feeling strained.  But when he sees the five horsemen at the head of an army traveling towards them he gives a loud "Whoop!" and rushes forwards.  He embraces Dartis and gives Caramip a hug.  "It is good to see you again, my friends!"  He grins in welcome but a shadow of pain in his eyes previously unseen seems to have taken root within the wizard.  Suddenly Silas realizes that this is not just a reunion of friends and he bows to Cal Dorin and acknowledges Kyle Radnal and Commander Sassarius.  "Things have...not gone well with the elves.  We should hold a council of war."  He speaks the last word with obvious distaste.




Dartis laughs, "Always ready for a fight still eh Silas?" 
"A council of war was just what we were about to begin, and lo here come elves to guide us and provide us the information we need."

Dartis extends his hand to the robes elf ship captain. "Sorry I never got to introduce myself properly before. Hydra's get in the way of formalities. Dartis." he says with a smile as he offers his hand.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 17, 2008)

*"Councilman Silgaan... ummm, or perhaps just Silgaan,"* the elf gives a pained grimace as he corrects himself.  *"Your friend is correct in that the fight has not gone well for us.  The Magi now control both the Council and the city."*


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 18, 2008)

"Yes, this is Councilman Silgaan; one of my rescuers."  Silas looks solemnly at Dartis and speaks quietly but with feeling.  "I've had my fill of fighting, Dartis.  If we resolve this, and I survive, it is time to build; there has been too much killing."  Silas hesitates and looks around.  "Perhaps we should gather over there and speak of what is to come next."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 21, 2008)

OOC: Who does Silas pull aside to speak?  The heads of the forces, or just Dartis and Caramip?


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 22, 2008)

OOC: Silas would pull aside Dartis, Caramip, Councilman Silgaan (and any other of the elven leaders that are nearby), Commander Sassarius, Kyle Radnal, Cal Dorin, and Silas Generwine.  Silas would have stayed near Silas G. since he isn't yet certain that S.G. told the truth.

With a glance towards Silas Generwine Silas begins to speak, "First, there is something that I need to know.  When was the last time any of you spoke with Kel?  I had heard rumors that he was killed and others that he had escaped the elven lands in secrecy and made his way to allies.  What can you tell me?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 23, 2008)

A small congregation gathers and forms a strange adhoc council of war.  Silgaan brings a stumbling Silas Generwine, while Silas the abjurer is happy to meet Kel once more.  Others join the group.  Altogether, there are Silas the human, Silas the elf, Silgaan, Kel, Commander Sassarius, Kyle Radnal, Cal Dorin, Caramip, Dartis, Phly Loughphray, and Lender Bermax.

There were others left behind.  Alexander is taking care of the sick and dying Syra Dorin back in New Dorinth.  Barok left to track down Rix and his band of kobold rogues somewhere to the northwest.  He hopes to rejoin the group with a couple dozen of extra blades.  Danica, Chalik, Ventus, and Connavar have all stayed back either because of savage stages of the illness or to take care of the town.  Nikolos is with the army along with Heron Silvertongue, as they take care of the sick men.

Dartis' cavalry contains 50 horse and Caramip, but there are over 150 Dorinthian infantry in the field led by Kyle and Silas.  Cal is in overall command of the Dorinthians.  The dwarves have brought 100 axe-men, while the gnomes have 40 members of light infantry wielding picks and another 30 with crossbows.  Three illusionists lead them, along with a quiet Phly.  The rebellious elves have mostly been defeated, but there are 20 longbow archers and 30 swordsman still willing to fight.  Silgaan is a talented wizard, but the fight seems to be out of the rest.  The Tallione Imperials have rushed forward with those that were still fully healthy.  They left many behind in this forced march, but they have 300 arrogant legionnaires and 30 cavalry led by Sassarius.  The enemy elves most likely number 500 men in chain mail and carrying either swords or bows, so the battle favors the allies.  However, it is acknowledged that there are unknown magical powers at the command of the defenders which may make your invasion difficult.

Then there are the trust issues...

The group of you stare for quite some time until Cal looks at Sassarius and says, "So... we should discuss our supplies and way of march."

Sassarius raises an eyebrow and says bemusedly, "I suppose now is the time to discuss allocating our forces..."

Finally it is Lender who breaks the tension with a whirlwind, "If you think that for one instant I'll allow my men to guard the flank of this bastard you've got another thing coming!"

Sassarius struggles with his composure as he says tightly, "Afraid we'll show you up, short one?  Or would you rather guard the flank of the so-called elven rebels who up until now were for genocide?"

The rest of the dialogue goes equally as poor and accusations fly loose, fast, and free.  The true challenge may not be in the battle ahead, but in keeping the forces under your control intact.  Never did a day and a half march seem so long.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 23, 2008)

OOC: Did Eroll, Sanmar and Ularvee make the trip? Dartis will activate his shield for this speech to boost his Charisma. 

Dartis rolls his eyes at the petty squabling. He walks between Lender and Sassarius, lays down and starts coughing, somewhat forced but not entirely.

"Don't mind me guys, I'll just lay down here while you argue. Perhaps I won't even be dead by the time you finish." Dartis waits a while in the awkward silence that follows before standing up again, his point made in spades. 

Dartis faces his ragtag group of allies. "I have now fought along side each of our allies, dwarf, elf and gnome. I know that in the past there has been anxiety over the Tallione army. But they have as much at stake here as the Dorinthians. And I am sure they won't let pride get in the way of saving humanity" says Dartis with a hard look at Sassarius.

 "I and the humans are here fighting for our immediate survival, a cure for the disease eradicating our people daily. It is a hard fight since we too are sick, but it must be done for we fight or die. The dwarves and gnomes are here becasue they know now that they too will become targets for this insidious disease someday. But it is our elf friends who may have the hardest time here, they have had to confront the fact that it is some of their own kin who have done this, and it is they who must destroy family and friends to do what is right and to save all the people of the lands."

"Commander Sassarius, Lender Bermax, do ou have a wish to see your people eradicated? I know Lender that this man besieged your home, becasue your sheltered my people, and I am grateful for that refuge. I know the memories of dwarves are long, but you must think of the future, not the past. You have now seen the ravages beset on the humans, I doubt you wish to see it replayed in the dwarves. Sassarius, do not forget the missive that your Emperor wrote, you goal here is to recover the cure. If, for a moment, you drop your blasted Tallione arrogance to accomplish your mission, the Emperor will not care, he only cares that you recover the cure. You will fail without us Sassarius, you will fail your station, your Emperor and your people. Bending your stubborn neck does not equal bending your knee."

"We have very little time, every delay helps the Magi as we become more sick and frail. Dissention is their ally right now. We cannot allow them that weapon. We shall order the columns, Tallione, Gnome, Elf, Dwarf and Dorinthian. That should resolve immediate concerns and leave cavalry on each flank. If we do not march together, we will all perish. The Magi must not be allowed to fortify their defenses, we must march now! Death awaits us one way or another, the road forward offers hope to our families at home."


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 23, 2008)

Silas nods his agreement with Dartis and speaks whenever he finishes.  "This must be resolved quickly and with as little bloodshed as possible.  Too many have died already.  I propose this: a small force advances in secrecy and with more speed than our full army to the Tower of the Magi to gain entrance and attempt one last time to reason with Varrel.  If that fails, they take the key and move to the council chambers where the celestial crystal is hidden and then invoke the cure."  Silas will explain about the key and the crystal so that all know that the cure is within reach.  "The army should continue to advance, marshaling their strength for battle, in case the smaller force fails.  Opinions, sirs?  And speak quickly, we've little time to waste."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 24, 2008)

OOC: Eroll, Sanmar and Ularvee have moved with the troops, but you have been unable to tell what they have gotten themselves involved in just yet.  Sanmar's words do worry you, however.

Dartis' words stun the bickering council of war, while Silas' reminds them that they have gathered for a purpose.  Lender stops himself from delivering several harsh words towards Sassarius, but his tone is still sharp from the effort.  "And who do you suppose should go on this mission?  Surely you realize that the elven defenders will be on guard because of the latest strife."

Sassarius takes the effort to agree.  "Only the most stealthy may have a chance to give the patrols the slip.  It may be a doomed mission."


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 25, 2008)

Silas nods in agreement with Lender and Sassarius.  "That is true.  The chances are very good that this will fail.  But the benefit of success means that fewer die, and can return home to rebuild and carry on with their lives."  He falls silent and looks at the gathered leaders.  "I will go.  I have been within the Tower of the Magi and my magics may prove useful.  It is my hope that Lord Kalnian will consent to lead the party and that Caramip will join us as well.  We have traveled together in the past and we work well together."  Silas turns to Silas Generwine.  "But key to the mission would be Silas Generwine.  The elves of the Tower may still believe him to be one of them and he also knows a way into the tower.  And as an elf, if Councilman Varrel proves reluctant, he can use the key and crystal.  Silas?"


----------



## Fenris (Jul 25, 2008)

GlassEye said:


> Silas nods in agreement with Lender and Sassarius.  "That is true.  The chances are very good that this will fail.  But the benefit of success means that fewer die, and can return home to rebuild and carry on with their lives."  He falls silent and looks at the gathered leaders.  "I will go.  I have been within the Tower of the Magi and my magics may prove useful.  It is my hope that Lord Kalnian will consent to lead the party and that Caramip will join us as well.  We have traveled together in the past and we work well together."  Silas turns to Silas Generwine.  "But key to the mission would be Silas Generwine.  The elves of the Tower may still believe him to be one of them and he also knows a way into the tower.  And as an elf, if Councilman Varrel proves reluctant, he can use the key and crystal.  Silas?"




"I have faced death too many times to shirk away now. I shall lead the strike force. I suggest Kyle take over the cavalry while Cal leads the infantry. I would ask that my friends Sam, Eric and Val accompany us, if they wish as well, I  know that they can get in if need be." says Dartis.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 28, 2008)

Cal ponders your words, then gives a reluctant nod.  Commander Sassarius watches the young noble's reaction then smirks as a private thought enters his head.  "Well, if I may ask then what should be the composition of the army?  Who will take the center position, who will take the flanks, and what forces should be put to scouting and reserve?"

Cal answers, "We Dorinthians will take the center."

Sassarius shakes his head.  "You're forces are too few and lightly armored.  It would be better if they take a flank or reserve."

"Hmph!  The dwarves will take the spot of honor, then!  There may be fewer of us, too, but better that than some Tallione soldiers gain the glory!"

The men begin to bicker once more, except for Sassarius who looks once more upon the three heroes expectantly.


----------



## Fenris (Jul 28, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Cal ponders your words, then gives a reluctant nod.  Commander Sassarius watches the young noble's reaction then smirks as a private thought enters his head.  "Well, if I may ask then what should be the composition of the army?  Who will take the center position, who will take the flanks, and what forces should be put to scouting and reserve?"
> 
> Cal answers, "We Dorinthians will take the center."
> 
> ...




"BY THE RIDER! I am tired of this bickering. I will not stand here and watch as my people die off." Dartis shouts at the others.

Dartis wheels onto Sassarius and Lender. " Your infanty will march in two columns, side by side, Tallione on the left. Next will be the gnomes flanking the Tallione, the Elves on the Right flank, lastly as outriders will be the Tallione cavalry on the Right and the Dorinthian on the left. The Dorinthian infanty will act as skirmishers and reinforce the center columns as needed, and if one of you says one work about it, starts one more fight or does anything else to delay this mission I will personally cut out your hearts and offer them to Ulavree!" screams Dartis in a rage that no one has ever seen the young noble in.

"Have I made myself absolutley clear." he ends in a chillingly quiet voice as he looks to each leader.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 28, 2008)

Cal and Kyle look rather shocked at the young noble's outburst, while Sassarius raises an eyebrow in confusion.

Lender is also taken aback before he slowly rests his palm on the hand-axe by his side.  "Would ye be so willing to spill the blood of those who question those orders, my captain?  Have the times become so desparate that we find those who would lead us resorting to threats?"


----------



## Fenris (Jul 28, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Cal and Kyle look rather shocked at the young noble's outburst, while Sassarius raises an eyebrow in confusion.
> 
> Lender is also taken aback before he slowly rests his palm on the hand-axe by his side.  "Would ye be so willing to spill the blood of those who question those orders, my captain?  Have the times become so desparate that we find those who would lead us resorting to threats?"




Quietly and coldly Dartis turns to Lender. 
"Question orders? You had no question there Lender. If you did you would not derisively called me captain. This is about who the Magi will christen as the most famed subborn race. A post-humous honor that shall be bestowed upon the graves of us all. As we stand here bickering, a danger to every person here looms dreadful and real. And stubborn pride stands in it's way. I don't give a damn any more about pride or glory or who does what. I merely want it done. Becasue I want to see m people survive. If your pride, or your concern about glory is more important to you than the actual survival of your people Lender, then by all means stand here while the Magi brew up a dwarf version of the plague, and you too can see the gaunt, fevered, haunted look appear in the faces of your people. So decide, your pride or your people. But I am done. I have been through more the past year and a half to have killed a man several times over. And if I must I shall march forth against the Magi alone, because that is what needs to be done, that is what is right, and that is the only hope for my people, whom I love and wish to save. So you all can figure out what is important to you, I hope the Magi give you time to reach your decision. Kyle, thank you for the use of Swift, he is a steed worthy of a better rider now, ride him well."

And Dartis turns on his heel and strides away into the woods, to face the Magi alone.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 28, 2008)

Silas frowns and glares at the leaders of the armies before he wheels and follows Dartis into the woods.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 30, 2008)

OOC: Are you planning on walking straight to the elven lands or are you planning to look for Eroll, Sanmar and Ularvee in the camp?


----------



## Fenris (Jul 30, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Are you planning on walking straight to the elven lands or are you planning to look for Eroll, Sanmar and Ularvee in the camp?




OOC: Yeah, Dartis will find them since they aren't being as stubborn


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Jul 30, 2008)

It takes the party some searching and questioning of the various soldiers throughout the camp, but finally someone says they had seen a woman matching Ulavree's description in the western part of the camp.

There they find her walking out from a small tent, her arms covered in a dark liquid and a small black jewel in hand.  Eroll stands with his arms crossed and his back against a post, his face drawn back into a frown as he looks upon her.  He gives you a nod as you approach and the witch says, "Hmph.  So Silas, my disappointing student comes waltzing back towards me with friends in tow.  Well, things have worked out for me in your absence.  I've found that even now there are those Dorinthians whose hearts are worthy of harvesting."

"And I still say they'll need as many men as they can get, my dear.  You waste what could be put to use," Eroll mutters angrily.


----------



## GlassEye (Jul 30, 2008)

"It was a pleasure to be a disappointment to you, Ulavree," says Silas as he scowls and crosses his arms over his chest.  "But I'm sure you'll find many with a darkness in their hearts to please you."  He turns his attention to Eroll and bows.  "Sir, I am Silas Eyrstan."


----------



## Fenris (Jul 31, 2008)

GlassEye said:


> "It was a pleasure to be a disappointment to you, Ulavree," says Silas as he scowls and crosses his arms over his chest.  "But I'm sure you'll find many with a darkness in their hearts to please you."  He turns his attention to Eroll and bows.  "Sir, I am Silas Eyrstan."




"Oh good I see you two have met before." says Dartis to Silas.

Dartis adds to Silas, "Silas, Eroll. Now that introductions are over. Eroll, where is Sanmar, he's had his share of women for the moment, there is work to be done. Silas and I are leaving for the Tower of the Magi, with or without you, but you'll miss a lot of fun if you stay here."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 1, 2008)

Ulavree flicks a wrist while examing the dark gem in her hand.  Small, sprouting orchids appear where spots of liquid fall from her arms and strike the ground.  "Now, now dear.  Don't be impatient.  Sanmar is currently with a young woman that he has manipulated, but he won't mind the interruption if it is from us, I am sure."  The witch looks younger than you remember and leads you towards another series of tents.

Along the way Eroll acknowledges Silas and says with gruff respect, "It's impressive that you avoided her charms.  My dearest can be quite... convincing..."

You find Sanmar in another tent with a young, half-dressed guardswoman that Kyle had recently added to his forces.  She appears drugged, her eyes glazed and face pale, while he watches her letcherously.  Ulavree leans over and whispers to him, causing Sanmar to sigh.  "Well, it may be interesting but I have gotten quite fond of these last of the Dorinthian women.  Their like bubbles slowly popping and becoming extinguished one by one... and you can only enjoy them for who knows how long..."  Sanmar strokes her cheek and she shudders briefly.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 1, 2008)

Silas nods in response to Eroll, "Yes.  And the things she wants one to do seem so _reasonable_ at the time...  It was a struggle, let me assure you."

Silas scowls at Sanmar.  "I hope you have had your fill of toying with humans; if we don't get moving there will be precious few left for your amusement."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 2, 2008)

Dartis closes his eyes and sighs, wondering how he has found himself traveling and depending upon such wretched people, gods no less. Pride, shame, nobility, debasement, honor, villany, tradition, chaos, right and wrong, they had all become muddled over the last few months. He wasn't sure of his own status anymore, wasn't sure he cared. Maybe that was bad, maybe he had become so fixated on saving his people that he had lost himself. Look at him standing here with Ularvee, Eroll and Sanmar! And Eroll the best of the lot. How the Rider landed in in this spot he'll never know.

But if he has made bad choices in the past, he was trying to do good, though he knew where that path headed. Still what was done was done and he had to see this through, and if the only way to save humanity was with these three, then so be it.

Dartis addresses Sanmar with obvious distain "Then try to save the last of them, it is time and we are going." as he turns and heads out again. He was tired of Sanmar and Ularvee. Eroll's wildness he understood at least, respected even. Sanmar and Ularvee's cruelty he didn't.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 4, 2008)

Sanmar's face grows red at Dartis' barked order, although Ulavree silences him with a gentle hand.  The roguish merchant puts a foppish hat on, shrugs, then gathers his equipment and pack.  Ulavree gazes with renewed interest at the angry noble as he leads Swift and the party east towards the elven lands.

As the six walk, Eroll moves to speak with Caramip and Silas.

Caramip and Silas
[sblock]
"Be wary for your friend.  The stress is beginning to show on him, and he has may lose the aura of coolness under pressure and natural leadership he once seemed to possess.  Of course he's been touched by the Rider and rarely does a man survive an ordeal such as that unscathed."
[/sblock]

OOC: You have every reason to suspect elven spies and scouts as you approach your destination.  How will you conduct your journey.  It should take you about half a day if you move quickly, and a day's journey by slower stealth off the main paths and road.  The army should arrive in the elven city in a day and a half.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 4, 2008)

OOC: Alright Glass, how do you vote?

I think we will be picked up no matter what, but I think we should go the slower way, it will buy us more time and a half day will be enough before the armies arrive.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 5, 2008)

OOC: I agree with you, Fenris.  So, the slow way for us.

Silas scowls at Eroll.  "The man has endured obstacle after obstacle in this quest.  And now that the end is near one can hardly blame him for losing patience with things that block that end."  Silas says little else about that subject having faith in Dartis and his ability to lead them.  He does, however, begin thinking about how best to use his magic to its greatest effect and he seems rather introspective as he makes his way as stealthily as he can through the forest.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 5, 2008)

OOC: Sorry, let me be more inquisitive.  Will you stay in one tight group or send one or two of you to scout ahead?  Do you intend to use any kind of camouflage or stick to any sort of terrain, and if so what?  How will you communicate?  What kind of spells, skills, or other preparations do you plan to employ?


----------



## Fenris (Aug 6, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Sorry, let me be more inquisitive.  Will you stay in one tight group or send one or two of you to scout ahead?  Do you intend to use any kind of camouflage or stick to any sort of terrain, and if so what?  How will you communicate?  What kind of spells, skills, or other preparations do you plan to employ?





OOC: Come on man, I'm just the fighter! 
DT a family emergency has come up and I will be out of town until late Saturday, feel free to NPC Dartis. I vote that we stick together, but stay off the trails and use any ridges to conceal us. Dartis wil also enlist the aid of Sanmar and Eroll to conceal them as well. Scouts will be shot on sight. Glass?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 6, 2008)

Fenris said:


> OOC: Come on man, I'm just the fighter!
> DT a family emergency has come up and I will be out of town until late Saturday, feel free to NPC Dartis. I vote that we stick together, but stay off the trails and use any ridges to conceal us. Dartis wil also enlist the aid of Sanmar and Eroll to conceal them as well. Scouts will be shot on sight. Glass?




OOC: Sorry... sorry... I'm spoiled by Roy from OOTS.   I'll give GlassEye a chance to post, but will update by early tomorrow.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 6, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:


> OOC: Sorry... sorry... I'm spoiled by Roy from OOTS.   I'll give GlassEye a chance to post, but will update by early tomorrow.





OOC: It's OK, I'm ribbing you, I just don;t have a chance to work it up before i leave. I 'll try when we get back.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 6, 2008)

OOC: [Sigh] Silas is more of a charge-through-the-underbrush-and-whack-it-with-his-staff kind of guy.  This sneaky stuff is a little outside his purview.  And his original plan strongly revolved around Silas Generwine.  Since he didn't drag the elf along and SG didn't feel compelled to follow when we left precipitously, we'll make do without him.

Silas doesn't like Ulavree or Sanmar, isn't too sure about Eroll, and would prefer if it were just Dartis, Caramip, and himself.  However, he won't object to the other three (yet) because he knows they have unknown _powers_ that may be the difference between success and failure.  If it looks like they are more likely to be a liability then Silas will urge Dartis to ditch them and continue without them.

Not trusting his ability to move unnoticed through the underbrush Silas will recommend sticking to back paths and trails at the very least.  If they can get close enough to the tower, Silas has three hours of Alter Self memorized.  He could take on the appearance of an elf but since there are so many of us it won't be convincing to say he's captured outsiders.  That's all I've got at the moment.  If I haven't posted anything else by this evening then I guess we just advance with these rather sparse preparations.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 7, 2008)

[sblock]
OOC: <grumble> I swear this website... kicked me off when I made a long post and lost all my work... shorter version...
[/sblock]

Sanmar takes the flank as you travel for most of the day, grumbling all the while about how no one except the gnome knows how to keep quiet through the forest.  Erroll takes the lead and scouts ahead, but stops as he tries to skirt around a clearing.  The group of you slowly catch up and get behind him to glance at what he is looking at in the growing dusk.

"We're being watched," he declares as he scans the trees ahead.

"I count three elves with bows though there are likely more," Caramip says as she looks up at some trees and sees several shapes wearing green and brown clothes jumping from branch to branch.  The trees are 70 feet ahead and the shapes at around 10 feet off the ground.

A voice yells out, "Turn around humans!  We of Saleentra are not feeling very hospitable with our recent internal strife.  If you keep approaching our city we'll have to slay you where you stand. 'Twould be best if you just turn around now and forget we even saw one another."


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 8, 2008)

AMENDED POST

Silas will as quickly as possible cast _Extended Mage Armor_ upon himself and then _Protection from Arrows_ upon himself Dartis.  "I hope I'm not filled with arrows before I finish," he mumbles.

If his casting goes smoothly and no one else speaks up Silas will straighten up, peer about in the underbrush for the elves, and take a few steps forward into the clearing.  "Saleentra has always welcomed allies.  It is a sad day when allies become enemies.  And indeed, we have come to parlay with your Speaker in hopes that further deaths can be avoided.  Do you propose to claim the right of your Speaker to reject envoys?  If not, I suggest you lead us to Speaker Varrel."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 11, 2008)

Roy, er I mean Dartis  unslings his shield. He pauses to gaze upon the noble face on the shield, he straps the shield on. and  "Silas or Caramip, can one of you put them to sleep or otherwise stop them from alerting other, I can buy us as much time from theri arrows as we need, just stay in the forest."  Dartis then, with the shield forward, steps fully into the clearing.

"You would slay us without knowing who we were? You would slay one of Saleentra's allies, who has aid her in times of need and fought beside council members? We have come to help in another time of need, a time of crisis, we know of your recent strife and bring councel from the wisdom of the ancients."


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 11, 2008)

"I'm not sure I have anything that will work," murmurs Silas.  "I need to _see_ my targets..."  He squints into the trees surrounding the clearing looking for elves as Dartis speaks.  
Spot +2


----------



## Fenris (Aug 11, 2008)

OOC: Glass, The Shield of Heroes is a shield of arrow catching, which I just realized I need to activate, which I am. But all the arrows will divert to me, so if need be step up beside Dartis and you'll be safe from any arrows.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 11, 2008)

Fenris said:


> OOC: Glass, The Shield of Heroes is a shield of arrow catching...




Ah, I hadn't realized that.  Thanks.  So, DT, if it's ok, I will again amend Silas' action to save his Protection from Arrows spell for a later time.  Also, would Silas be aware that elves are immune to sleep?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 11, 2008)

OOC
[sblock]
Silas would be aware that elves are immune to sleep.  The Dorinthians had enough contact with them to know elven strengths and weaknesses.
[/sblock]

There seems to be a pause of the movement in the trees, almost as if a discussion were being made.  Soon the movement resumes again, and Caramip comments that some elves are spreading out.  "What kind of help do you suggest, human?  We would be willing to hear your words, but you must also realize that our patience for any trickery from you will be met harshly."

During the dialogue Silas is able to get off his extended _mage armor_ spell.  He hears several other companions casting similar protective magic.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 12, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:


> "What kind of help do you suggest, human?  We would be willing to hear your words, but you must also realize that our patience for any trickery from you will be met harshly."




Dartis will activate the shield's Charisma boost.

"I truely seek what is best for both our peoples who have lived side by side in harmony for so long. I have seen the past and the future for your people. This kin strife will be the end of the elves if it is not stopped now! I have no desire to see your fair people dissappear, just as I have no wosh to see my own people die out. But within Saleentra, lies the salvation of my people and yours. A physical salvation for mine and a spiritual one for you. You must let my small group proceed, I could have advanced with greater force, I did not for I seek peace for both our people, I want our people to survive! The kin strife will destroy the nation of Saleentra, and the causes have not been removed. A small group of your leaders have lead you astray from your Avariel heritage. You must choose the right path, even if it the harder path, only through this can your people be preserved. I have worked hard to save both our people. I set the Lord of the Mountain free so that both our people would be safe from the orcs of the north. Please you must believe me, I have traveled here to reach the Counsel grounds, and quickly, only there can I save my people and in doing so save yours as well. I have traveled long roads my friend, the Huntress has been with me in these travels and I pray that you will let me continue her work."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 12, 2008)

There is another pause in the movements in the trees and another dialogue before you hear the elves shout back, "Very well.  If you would agree to drop your weapons and take a few steps back from them we will escort you back to the city.  You may keep your other equipment as a sign of good will."

Silas
[sblock]
You have the time to cast a second spell if you would like.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 13, 2008)

[sblock=OOC]Silas will refrain from casting anything else at this time.[/sblock]


----------



## Fenris (Aug 14, 2008)

Dartis drops his sword and steps back.

"I would conceal whatever you can my friends" he whispers to the others.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 15, 2008)

Silas glances at his quarterstaff and sighs.  "No hiding this, I suppose," he says quietly.  He steps forward and tosses it down next to Dartis' sword.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 16, 2008)

The party tosses its weapons to the ground, although Silas believes he sees Ulavree squirrel something up her sleeve and Sanmar appears smug as nine elves with bows and shorts swords approach and search each of you.

The elven patrol gathers up your weapons then leads you northwards towards Saleentra.  They assure you the journey will only take a few more hours, and three move out in front while the other six stay behind while keeping an eye on you and bows at the ready.

The leader of the band looks back at you and asks, "I cannot guarentee that the Council will deem to speak with you, but hopefully we can at least get a representative of it to hear your case."  He turns back to lead you on while Eroll walks between Dartis and Silas.

"We can try talking, or if you prefer we can take out these nine now that we have them on the ground.  Two of the six behind us is carrying our gear in their packs and if we charge them we could possibly take them by surprise."


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 18, 2008)

Silas glances over at Eroll and sighs.  "I swore an oath that I would do my best to resolve this without further violence.  And you know how binding my Auntie regards oaths.  So, until all other avenues have failed, I will not act with violence against the elves."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 19, 2008)

Dartis sighs at Eroll's suggestion. But realizes that this is essentially war, a war the elves, or the Magi at least have declared on humanity. Maybe the Dorinthians were not the target, but survival is key in war. These were not civilians here, these were soldiers doing their part in war. War is never nice and never pretty.



GlassEye said:


> Silas glances over at Eroll and sighs.  "I swore an oath that I would do my best to resolve this without further violence.  And you know how binding my Auntie regards oaths.  So, until all other avenues have failed, I will not act with violence against the elves."





Dartis puts his hand on Silas' shoulder, "You have done your best my friend. This is not your decision nor your path. I hold your oath fulfilled. 

Dartis gives a nod to Eroll, catches Sanmar's eye and Dartis leaps into action with Eroll.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 20, 2008)

Dartis and Eroll move first, taking everyone by surprise.  Dartis is able to tackle one of the elves holding a sack of the party's weapons before the man can react while Eroll picks up a large rock and savagely cracks open the skull of the second one.

Sanmar whispers something and motions towards the remaining elves with sweeping gestures from both hands, and four moan and collapse to the ground (one of which is the elf Dartis was struggling with).  The battle furthers soon after, despite Sanmar's disappointment that he only collapsed half his targets.

Ulavree outright slays one elf with a bolt of force that erupts from her outstretched hand, while Caramip catches another with a crossbow bolt.  Dartis and Eroll arm themselves with the spilt contents of the sacks while Silas watches on in shocked disbelief, the nobleman firing an arrow, but missing.

The two remaining elves return fire with badly aimed shots, the leader of the falling band sputtering, "But... we had a truce...!"  This only seems to make Ulavree cackle as Sanmar throws a knife and kills the companion next to him.

Ulavree finishes off the leader with three magical missiles that form around her.  She seems to toy with him somewhat, as one bolt rips into each of his arms until the last unerring force bolt crushes his windpipe.  The woman watches him for awhile as he struggles, then dies.  "A fine choice, Dartis.  I haven't had that much fun in quite awhile."  She moves towards the unconscious elves, her blade drawn while the rest of the party goes and gathers their equipment from the sacks.

Caramip asks impassionately, "It should be a short trip now to the elven city.  Which building do you wish for us to approach, the Tower of the Magi or the Elven Council?"


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 20, 2008)

Silas is trembling with frustration and anger when he confronts Dartis.  "I never knew you to be a fool before today, _Lord Kalnian_.  You may blithely discard your own word but to think you have the authority to lay aside _my_ oath?  That belongs to me and Matrial alone."  He whirls, snatches up his quarterstaff, and stalks into the forest.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 21, 2008)

Ulavree winks at Dartis and says as she kneels to work on the first unconscious elf, "Don't let him get to you.  He never did listen to sound advice."


----------



## Fenris (Aug 22, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Ulavree winks at Dartis and says as she kneels to work on the first unconscious elf, "Don't let him get to you.  He never did listen to sound advice."




Dartis grabs Ularvee by the back of her garments and hauls her off the elf.

He savagely rebukes her "We are here to save humanity, not find play things for you. This is war to me, and I regret killing anyone, but these are prisoners now and I will not suffer them to be killed. And you shall not besmirch the character of Silas in my presence, or by the Rider I shall fill you as full of arrows as I did your harpies!"

And Dartis storms off after Silas.

OOC: Glasseye, man I have to say that was a harsh post, I felt so bad after reading it. And that's why Dartis and Silas are awesome together.

DT: Give Glass a RP bonus. He's earned one!


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 22, 2008)

Silas blindly pushes through the woods away from the group.  Limbs slap at his face and body but he hardly notices.  Soon, however, he realizes that in his upset he has lost his direction.  He stops and slumps in a weariness of emotional exhaustion.  Slowly he turns around to make his way back to his friend and is only a little surprised to find that he has been followed.  "Dartis, I... I am sorry."  With the heel of his hand Silas wipes away the water that has filled his eyes.  He briefly closes his eyes to try and summon up that tranquility he felt when with Matrial.  He breathes deep, opens his eyes and locks them with Dartis'.



Fenris said:


> OOC: Glasseye, man I have to say that was a harsh post, I felt so bad after reading it. And that's why Dartis and Silas are awesome together.




OOC: I apologize for its harshness.  I knew it was rough and I was a little worried about how you would take it.  I hope you weren't too bothered by it.  I have very much enjoyed interactions between Dartis and Silas.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 22, 2008)

The two Dorinthians seek to find the words of apology when Dartis detects the sound of a branch snapping behind him.  Both look to see the silhouette of a thin woman under the shadows of two dead trees thirty feet away, her eyes flashing as two dark orbs.  "I have tolerated you two disobedient children because I need Dorinthians now more than ever.  But you have shown yourselves to be unworthy of my care and insolent.  It is time to end this charade.  There will be other Dorinthians, although perhaps not with the promise you had..."

The ground seems to move and slide against your ankles.  As you look down you see that there are numerous snakes twirling around your legs and creating an obstacle between yourselves and Ulavree.  She begins to chant as the snakes writhe more intensly.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 22, 2008)

GlassEye said:


> OOC: I apologize for its harshness.  I knew it was rough and I was a little worried about how you would take it.  I hope you weren't too bothered by it.  I have very much enjoyed interactions between Dartis and Silas.




OOC: Nah, the harshness was great. I think it just shows how much we have put into Dartis and Silas that it affects us that way.


Dartis looks carefully at Ularvee.

"Silas, go. Finish what we have come here to do. Save our people."

Dartis turns to face Ularvee coldly.

"So it comes to this. I knew you to be evil, I didn't realize that you were petty and spiteful as well. What, a few of your precious Dorinthians have the nerve to stand up to you, not let you bully them into evil acts and you have a temper tantrum? You need Dorinthians more than they need you. I never invited you along. Sanmar and Eroll fought by my side, for my side. You, you have done nothing for me. Your sound advice is the seductive call of the easy path, the evil path. I will not choose it. 

You are stupid enough now to stop me to delay me? You say you need Dorinthians, well your delay here ensures that there will be no more Dorinthians. With the promise we had or no, they will be gone, and with it your power. No more sweet, delicious hearts of men for you, all men will be gone. And then you shall be left alone, impotent and powerless. Is that what you seek? You own destruction?

I have faced Banbosel, I have face the Lord of the Mountain, the Geomancer. Your little parlour tricks do not scare me. You have no power over me and that is the most frightening thing to you, that I do not cower before the great Ularvee.

I serve my people, and that is whom I am trying to save. Even if that means saving them so that a few may still fall prey to you. I will carry on. 

I will not allow you to stop me, to destroy my people. It will not happen. I warned you and you threatened me. Poor Eroll, smitten with an idiot. A vain, shallow, seductress of evil who can even advance her own agenda.

I am finishing what I started, what I came here to do, to save my people. If you try to stop me, to interfere with me or sabatoge my goal, then by the Rider I swear that I shall destroy you. This is my peoples last chance, last hope, and if you are so selfish and dense that you cannot see that or what it means to you, then go back to the dark recesses you inhabit for a few thousand years. But do not cast your shadow here any longer, the Rider shall banish it."

Dartis backs away, drawing his bow. 
_Rider, I have not finished the task you have set before me. I am willing to continue, but please let me see the end of the path before I join my fathers. _he offers in silent prayer to the Rider.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 26, 2008)

Ulavree doesn't respond with words, but instead she finishes her chant and a light shimmering field seems to surround her.  You hear a twisted cackle.

Silas
[sblock]
She just cast a _shield_ spell.  Also, her skin looks unnatural as if there is another form of magic protecting her.
[/sblock]

The snakes writhe even faster, and two make an unsuccessful bid to bury their fangs into Dartis.  It would seem a fight is inevitable.

OOC: Waiting for Silas' action before we continue.


----------



## GlassEye (Aug 26, 2008)

Silas turns away at Dartis' command but then turns back.  "Sorry, Dartis.  Separately she may defeat us both; but together?"  He grins and flips a snake off his boot.  "I'm willing to let her try.  Besides, I've had a profound need to _smash_ something for a very long time."  He takes a step back (hopefully out of the jumble of snakes), thuds the end of his quarterstaff solidly onto the earth at his feet, and casts Dispel Magic.

OOC:
5 foot step
standard action: targeted Dispel Magic on Ulavree (check:1d20+6)
Note: Concentration +11 (in case of successful AoO)


----------



## Fenris (Aug 29, 2008)

OOC: DT are you waiting on my action?


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Aug 29, 2008)

OOC: Yes, but I should also have given you guys a head's up.  I'm in Germany and doing updates has not been easy.


----------



## Fenris (Aug 29, 2008)

OOC: Sorry, you said you were waiting on for Silas' action before we continue and thought you'd update then.

Dartis shoots Silas a grin back, while he'd wanted him to go, he couldn't fault Silas for staying to fight and stand beside him.

Dartis brings the bow up, he wished it didn;'t have to be this way, he had other things to do right now, like save his people. But he had made the decisions that had led to this. Well now that he thought about it, he had brought along Eroll and Sanmar. How had Ularvee got involved after all? That's right she just showed up to tag along after being rebuffed by Silas.

Perhaps Dartis should have said no, but his desire for the cure had caused him to take all allies or ones they said were allies. Maybe this was the most brambled path yet, Dartis didn't know. What he knew was that this woman was a blight on his people and if he did find the cure, having Ularvee gone or reduced in power would be a good thing.

He offers up a silent prayer again to the Rider._ I have much to do to to save the Sons of Dorin. Please give me the strength to complete this task you have given me. Rid me of this foul woman who has plagued and bedeviled my people for so long._


Dartis pulls back the bowstring "It's ironic Ularvee, this bow is the one I took from your harpy after I slew her." he taunts as he lets a pair of arrows fly.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 1, 2008)

Dartis strikes first, sending two arrows screaming towards Ulavree.  The first arrow ricochets off her as it strikes some sort of invisible shield and breaks apart, falling into the brush.  The second arrow pierces through the barrier and strikes her, but it seems to tear off a layer of flesh instead of injuring her.  She now looks slightly older.

Silas' spell seems to have no effect on Ulavree's two enchantments as her magic was too strong for him to tear away.

Ulavree casts a spell and conjures four small spectral asps which fly and connect unerringly against Dartis (-15 hps to Dartis).

The snakes writhe and bite at Dartis and Silas, and Silas gets nipped by several fangs although he is able to pull back in time to avoid being affected by the poison (-6 hps to Silas.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 2, 2008)

Silas quietly curses though he really hadn't expected a different outcome.  He takes another step back and casts _burning hands_.  He aims his hands down towards his feet to spray the snakes with fire.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 2, 2008)

OOC: Dispel Magic Glasseye? Against a god? Of course my arrows are equally puny. 

I think it's time we crossed the beams  'cuz I think we really are at the Last Stand of the Dorinthians.

Dartis winces in pain as the snakes strike him. Undetered he moves back a bit and fires another pair at Ularvee.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 2, 2008)

Dartis lets loose with two arrows, both of which pierce the invisible shell surrounding Ulavree and each ripping out another sheet of skin.  The first arrow makes her bleed slightly, causing the goddess to shout more out of surprise than pain as a trickle of dark blood appears along her right forearm.  She continues to age as each sheet of skin is removed, seeming now in her late 30s.

Silas casts his spell, burning away part of the asp swarm that is attacking him.  The creatures scatter, although another part of the swarm still surround Dartis.  

This second, smaller swarm attacks Dartis although the fighter comes out with only minor damage and avoids their poison (-1 hp to Dartis).

Ulavree ignores her new wound and sends another swarm of spectral asps at Dartis (-12 hps to Dartis).


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 3, 2008)

Fenris said:


> OOC: Dispel Magic Glasseye? Against a god? Of course my arrows are equally puny.




OOC: Heh, it was worth a try anyway.

Silas realizes that he can't do much more against the swarm of asps without harming Dartis with his magic as well.  He turns his attention back to Ulavree and is heartened somewhat by the effect that Dartis' arrows seem to have on the goddess.  He begins humming a song he last heard sung by the Dorinthians while facing the hordes of the Tallione and realizes that regardless of the outcome he is ready to meet his fate.  He stops his humming long enough to chant out the words of a spell and direct a bolt of sizzling light at Ulavree (casting _scorching ray_).


----------



## Fenris (Sep 3, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Dartis lets loose with two arrows, both of which pierce the invisible shell surrounding Ulavree and each ripping out another sheet of skin.  The first arrow makes her bleed slightly, causing the goddess to shout more out of surprise than pain as a trickle of dark blood appears along her right forearm.  She continues to age as each sheet of skin is removed, seeming now in her late 30s.
> 
> Silas casts his spell, burning away part of the asp swarm that is attacking him.  The creatures scatter, although another part of the swarm still surround Dartis.
> 
> ...




Dartis hakes his head _Too many hearts._ he thinks

_She'll barely have gray hair by the time she kills me._

But this was my path and I allowed her to become powerful, I was the one who chose to tolerate the evil among us, because it was easy. I don;t mind paying the price, but I wish my people didn't.

A quick look over at Silas shows he is mostly unhurt, and that cheers Dartis, for hope remains as long as Silas is alive.

Grimacing through the pain, Dartis readies two more arrows.

_Ah Rider, if only I had a horse, I could die in combat on a horse! As befits a son of Dorin, though I am now unworthy. I had a horse but he is with a worthy rider now._

Dartsi sends the arrows to Ularvee.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 3, 2008)

Dartis fires another pair of arrows, both of which pierce through the shell that Ulavree has up, but the first arrow goes further than just removing a sheet of skin off the woman... it creases her brow and leaves a trail of blood as she screams in pain. (OOC: Critical hit from Dartis)

Silas own beam hits her directly in the chest, tearing off yet another layer while illuminating the now-shrieking goddess.  She looks older indeed now, as a middle-aged woman just approaching her stooped elder years (OOC: Natural '20' from Silas).  The snakes on the forest surface seem to lose their aggressive ways momentarily and nip unsuccessfully at Dartis.

The witch's scream shakes the very trees and echo through the forest.  She attempts to cast a spell at Dartis, but the effort fizzles as she loses her focus.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 5, 2008)

Silas doesn't even hesitate as he casts his second prepared _scorching ray_ at Ulavree.

_If we don't get past Ulavree then all our people are lost..._


----------



## Fenris (Sep 6, 2008)

Dartis wants to cheer Silas' blast, but dares not allow Ularvee's attention to stray from him. Silas must survive. This was Dartis' punishment for seduced by evil, and he must bear the full measure of it.

"By the Rider Ularvee, you are indeed an old hag. I wonder what Eroll ever did see in you? Or how you seduced men through your haggard face" he taunts her so she won't attack Silas as he fires another pair of arrows at her.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 8, 2008)

Dartis' first arrow strikes and breaks through the shield surrounding Ulavree, although it is deflected off Ulavree's hardened skin for little effect except to see her age further.  The second arrow goes wide, as does Silas' ray to the abjurer's dismay.

The snakes attack Dartis once more, but are unable to strike the nimble nobleman and instead begin to strike one another in a frenzy (critical miss).

Ulavree, however, shrieks at Dartis' comments and points at him mockingly.  The noble begins to snicker at his own joke, then falls onto the ground laughing uncontrollably.

(OOC: Dartis has succumbed to _Tasha's Hideous Laughter_ and is unable to act next round).


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 9, 2008)

"Aaaiiiiiii!"  Screaming like a bansee and wielding his quarterstaff like an oversized club, Silas charges Ulavree.  His hair flies and eyes roll as the pent up frustration and anger of weeks comes boiling to the surface and he takes a wild swing at the so-called goddess.

OOC:
Charge & attack!
+8 to attack; -2 AC


----------



## Fenris (Sep 9, 2008)

Dartsi laughs and laughs, he tries to at least point at Ularvee, in rage or mockery to try to continue to draw her ire.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 10, 2008)

Silas strikes Ulavree across the side of her head, although the damage seems to go to her hardened skin instead of actually doing her much harm.  The skin chips partially away, leaving a more elderly looking woman underneath.  She nearly appears as old a crone as she did when the abjurer first met her.

The woman hisses and slashes at Silas with her curved blade and for a moment the mage feels cold as if someone walked over his grave, but he maintains his will and ignores the effects (-6 hps to Silas).

Dartis continues to laugh, and the snakes around him writhe in confusion and avoid engaging him as the nobleman slips partially away from their fangs.

Silas and Ulavree continue their fight as Dartis avoids the fangs and attacks of the snakes once they come to their senses.  His flailing during his maniacal laughter keeps him partially protected, but after a few rounds he finds himself entwined and bitten, though his hardiness keeps him from suffering from their poison (-3 hps to Dartis).  The nobleman can see that it is only a moment of time before the snakes win out and though he continues to laugh he looks desperately at the fight before him.

The battle between Ulavree and Silas seems to go on forever, snake staff versus asp-pommelled blade of the witch.  Silas is nicked by the blade and feels the strange pull of its power (-5 hps to Silas), though he grimly ignores succumbing to the weapon and strikes quickly, his staff twirling and sparking as it meets blade and glances off.  The abjurer jabs past the witch's guard and he is satisfied with a sharp, yet light glance against her ribs.  The staff is twirled once more as Ulavree attempts to catch her breath, the odd hardened skin of hers now depleted.  The snake staff strikes the Mistress of Serpents across her chin, throwing the now-frail body of Ulavree to the side with a bone-crunching utterance.

The snakes surrounding Dartis disappear and he feels himself able to move once more as Ulavree whispers through gasps, "Disobedient children... what will you do... without my guidance..."


----------



## Fenris (Sep 10, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:


> The snakes surrounding Dartis disappear and he feels himself able to move once more as Ulavree whispers through gasps, "Disobedient children... what will you do... without my guidance..."




"Live hopefully" chokes out Dartis as he finds he stops laughing.

He rolls over onto his back.

"Gods. I hate fighting gods. Silas how has it come to this? Forgive me my friend for I know it was my fault, it was my failure, my weakness that lead to this, the seduction of evil was so subtle, so slow, I failed to notice it. I am sorry Silas. Here, I have two potions left from the emporer, let us drink them and continue on our mission while we can."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 10, 2008)

Silas reaches out, grasps Dartis by the forearm and helps pull the nobleman to his feet.  "No, Dartis, don't think you can shoulder the full blame for this.  I traveled with the woman for weeks, listening to her always so _reasonable_ temptations."  He shakes his head grimly and slumps, leaning heavily upon his staff.  In all their travels together this is probably the worst that Dartis has ever seen the wizard.  Silas gratefully accepts the potion from Dartis.  "Won't the elves be surprised when a couple of beggars like us pull this off?"  He eyes their bedraggled state and chuckles, soon bursting out in full laughter.  Wiping his eyes he says "Well, let's get on with this, shall we?"


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 11, 2008)

The two friends help one another up, giddy at surviving another deadly encounter as Ulavree's raspy breathing becomes more strained as her life slips away.  Their feeling of joy quickly changes into apprehension as they sense a large, muscular figure standing before them.  You can feel rather than see the strained tension as the man attempts to control himself.

"What happened here?  What has she done?  What have you done to her... to mine... " Eroll chokes in a pained voice as he looks upon his mate.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 11, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:


> The two friends help one another up, giddy at surviving another deadly encounter as Ulavree's raspy breathing becomes more strained as her life slips away.  Their feeling of joy quickly changes into apprehension as they sense a large, muscular figure standing before them.  You can feel rather than see the strained tension as the man attempts to control himself.
> 
> "What happened here?  What has she done?  What have you done to her... to mine... " Eroll chokes in a pained voice as he looks upon his mate.




Dartis looks sadly at Eroll. He had no sympathy for remorse for Ularvee, but Eroll was merely wild, not malicious like her. He did not deserve to have to suffer.

"I am sorry Eroll, she became very angry with me that I would not allow her to havest her precious hearts. She came after us, I tried to walk away. I truley did. I wanted to finish what I came here to do, I talked to her, tried to tell her I was saving all Dorinthians for you and her, I tried to walk away. But she attacked Silas and myself. Eroll, I am truely sorry for you, I did not want this to come about" replies Dartis quietly.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 11, 2008)

Silas stands quietly, afraid any word from him might detract from Dartis' attempts to calm Errol.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 12, 2008)

Eroll looks into the faces of Dartis and Silas and realizes that they speak the truth.  He walks quietly past, cradles Ulavree, and kisses the crone on the lips as she closes her eyes for the final time.  He then lifts her to the field that the group had fought the elves in, where Caramip and Sanmar still watch over the captured elves.

The party watches silently as he works quickly, gathering enough firewood within an hour to make a mighty pyre.  The large man lights it with flint until the wood creates an eight-foot tall inferno, picks up his fallen love, nods to Sanmar, and walks into the flames without uttering a sound.  As you and the astonished elves watch him fall and the fire cover the two forms Sanmar murmurs, "And now two more are gone as they realize that the world is no longer a place for them.  Even if the Dorinthians survive this, they will no longer be the same people and their gods will either change or cease as do their most ancient beliefs.  What will we be at the end of this journey, I wonder?"


----------



## Fenris (Sep 12, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Eroll looks into the faces of Dartis and Silas and realizes that they speak the truth.  He walks quietly past, cradles Ulavree, and kisses the crone on the lips as she closes her eyes for the final time.  He then lifts her to the field that the group had fought the elves in, where Caramip and Sanmar still watch over the captured elves.
> 
> The party watches silently as he works quickly, gathering enough firewood within an hour to make a mighty pyre.  The large man lights it with flint until the wood creates an eight-foot tall inferno, picks up his fallen love, nods to Sanmar, and walks into the flames without uttering a sound.  As you and the astonished elves watch him fall and the fire cover the two forms Sanmar murmurs, "And now two more are gone as they realize that the world is no longer a place for them.  Even if the Dorinthians survive this, they will no longer be the same people and their gods will either change or cease as do their most ancient beliefs.  What will we be at the end of this journey, I wonder?"




Dartis weeps as he watches the pyre. He had fought beside Eroll, he was a comrade, he had helped save lives, and now he was gone. Sanmar's words are and even greater shock to him, knocking him to his knees, wondering whatt his road still had in store for him, if he could even save his people at all, or if they would still be his people at the end of the brambled path.

Dartis took some small measure of hope, as much as Eroll and Ularvee were a part of Dorinthian culture and tradition, none could surpass the role of the Rider, and so long as he stood, so would stand the Dorinthian people.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 12, 2008)

The spectacle of the passing of two gods shocks Silas into stony silence.  He stands apart from everyone else and watches the fire.  Sanmar's words, "...two more are gone...", reaches his ears and he thinks of his last vision of Matrial.  Now certain that she is included in that number, tears finally course down Silas' face.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 13, 2008)

Caramip uses up a large number of charges from her wand to fully heal Dartis and Silas, while Sanmar casts a _sleep_ spell to knock out the prisoners.  The group heads east once more towards the elven capital.  Dartis rides Swift, but his navigational skills fall short this time and the party realizes that they are lost.  Sanmar snickers, and you realize that the being who represents roads and travels has changed from his previous self.  Now he seems more manic and mischievious and his ears seem more pointed and fey-like.  He yells to the party to follow him and heads out into the forest, taking the lead.  Lacking a proper sense of direction the group does so, following glimpses of his flickering clothes in the darkened forest and the echoes of his laughter bursting from distant shadows.

The pursuit does not remind Dartis and Silas of Sanmar of the Roads, but instead of Sanmar of the Wood... tales that ancient aunts used to tell at the fireplace of the time when the land was untamed and the forests capriciously deadly.  Sometimes that Sanmar would lead lost Dorinthians to safety, others to be forever lost in unending, hungry forests.  You feel tense as such tales are recalled by Caramip in her now-unfeeling earthy voice.  She too seems more changed.

After hours of this wandering, however, you come to the edge of the forest where hops a slim-faced, pointy-eared Sanmar who directs you to look through nearby brush.  There you see the welcome sight of the three spires of the great elven city: the Tower of Sol, the Tower of the Magi, and the Tower of the Council.


----------



## Fenris (Sep 15, 2008)

_Well, maybe he won't abuse as many women in this guise_ thinks Dartis trying to find a silver lining.
Dartis looks out at the citadels.

"Well, this is your part now Silas. Where to and how?" Dartis asks Silas.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 16, 2008)

Silas rubs his hand side-to-side on his forehead as if trying to rub away a headache.  "This hasn't gone at all how I had planned.  We _cannot_ save our people without an elf sympathetic to our cause."  He sighs and carefully parts the bushes so that he can peer out at the three towers.  "The Tower of the Council is where the celestial crystal was hidden by the Avariel.  The _key_, however, I saw on Councilman Varrel's staff.  They were holed up in the Tower of the Magi before our allied elves were driven from the forest.  Where he is now I don't really know but it's possible that he's using the Tower of the Magi as his base.  If we get the key and make it to the council chambers then we only need an elf to perform the actual ritual."

Silas stares at the towers before rocking back to face Dartis.  "Maybe I can get us in but then it'll be up to those formidable powers of persuasion of yours."  He grins at Dartis knowing his plan, such as it is, is a madman's plan.

With a low, rumbling chant and a few arcane gestures that seem to frame his face, Silas begins to change until instead of the worn human wizard Dartis sees an equally worn elven scout.  Silas peers at his hands and staff (which should now resemble a bow) for a moment before again grinning at Dartis.  "Splendid.  I wasn't actually sure that would work."

OOC: Silas casts _Alter Self_


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 16, 2008)

"So, what would you have us do," Caramip asks indicating herself and Sanmar.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 16, 2008)

"Go with us.  We walk up to the door and I announce you as emissaries of the approaching armies and we give them one last chance to undo the evil that they have caused.  If they refuse, then peaceful methods have been exhausted and it is up to the armies to win through.  We may be able to secure the key and the council chamber for when our allies arrive.  We may be walking to our deaths..."  Silas shrugs.  "But if we do nothing then we are dead anyway and our people with us."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 17, 2008)

Dartis, Silas, Caramip and Sanmar walk straight into the city to the astonishment of the dozens of paranoid elves roaming the city.  Seven armed elves approach while the others run, presumably to alert the city of your appearance.

The seven walk up to Silas and begin to angrily ask him several questions in elven.  That is when you realize from Silas' blank expression that the abjurer doesn't speak their language.  Caramip looks back and forth between Silas and the seven elves before injecting a comment of her own in their language, but they shut her up with sharp words before returning to speak in elven to Silas.

Sanmar throws his head back and cackles disturbingly, making the elves further ill at-ease.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 18, 2008)

Silas almost laughs along with Sanmar at the situation that he finds himself in.  "Brothers," begins Silas in Common, "I speak the human tongue as a courtesy to these emissaries.  They say they have come to discuss matters with our leaders."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 19, 2008)

The elves smirk at Silas' statement and one of them says something in elven that needs little translation.  They think little of the Common tongue.  As the situation grows more tense because of the abjurer's inability to respond, Sanmar casts an incantation and the group is wrapped in a blue glow for an instant before it disappears.

The elves, already on edge, fire their bows at point blank range into Sanmar's chest.  The fey-like man collapses in the hail of arrows before the elves realize he poses little threat to them.  Sanmar coughs up blood and touches the feathers, saying in Common, "Heh... I've been around since before Dorin was a gleam in his father's eye... to die like this... oh... now this is funny."

One of the elves says, "What just happened?  What spell did he cast on you and what in the world was he thinking?"  You realize as your group and two of the elves bend down to check on Sanmar that you now all speak and understand elven.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 22, 2008)

Silas bites back a curse and his surprise at now comprehending elven.  "Who cares?" he snaps in the elven tongue.  "It won't make a difference anyway.  But _I_ won't be held responsible for killing off one of their emissaries while their army is nearly on our doorstep.  _You_ escort them from here," he says glaring at the elf who first spoke.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 23, 2008)

The elves are shocked at Silas' outburst, but they still seem more shocked and confused that they had just mortally wounded Sanmar.  "Maybe... maybe if we hurry we can stabilize him.  Most of our priests have left us.  Who did you wish to speak with?  Perhaps they might help."


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 24, 2008)

"I don't think they know _who_ they want to speak with."  Silas frowns at the entire situation before turning to the elf who seems to be in charge.  "Where is Varrel?  I'll turn these over to him and let him sort it all out.  You all do what you can for him."  Gently guiding Dartis and Caramip away from Sanmar, Silas begins walking towards the Tower of the Magi.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 25, 2008)

"No one has seen Varrel since he holed himself up in the Council chambers, and that has been ruled to be off limits, but we can take you to the Tower of the Magi."

They follow Silas, carry the dying Sanmar, and take the rest of the group to the Tower of the Magi.  It seems as if you are climbing the outer stairs until your legs begin to feel sore.  It is then that they open the windswept doors leading into the Council and introduce you to a familiar face.  In the center of the chamber, standing with a dozen other elven wizards, is the beautiful Celeste Silvertree.  She recognizes Dartis and Caramip out of the party while they lay the dying Sanmar on a nearby table.  She goes to examine his wounds.  *"What has happened?  What did this group of human invaders do that caused you to shoot this short one?"*

"He cast some sort of spell on his comrades.  We panicked, I admit, but thought that we would take him to you right away."

*"And in your haste you leave several armed men into one of our main chambers,"* she says as she chastises the already nervous patrolman.  *"Well, we may as well leave them be for now.  Why are they here?"*


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 25, 2008)

Silas is somewhat nervous that his spell will be seen through.  _Theory is one thing but practical use is another all together,_ the abjurer thinks.  Nevertheless, he speaks up.  "They seek to enter into _negotiations_.  Perhaps concerning the army that grows ever closer to our city."  He shrugs.  "I am sure that he can speak for himself," Silas says indicating Dartis.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Sep 29, 2008)

*"No, I can't stand to talk to him right now, my fellow, for his peoples very existence causes our kin to slay one another.  Talk to him yourself and tell me what their terms are.  Perhaps we can avert more bloodshed.  And what is your name, cousin?"*  She asks Silas this as she casts a spell.


----------



## GlassEye (Sep 29, 2008)

Silas sighs.  "As you wish.  My name is Silas.  I already know what they want.  They want the key to the crystal so that they can raise it and their elven allies can use the last of its fading magics to erase the disease afflicting them.  In return, they will try to hold back the army that even now marches on Saleentra."  Silas pauses and look appraisingly at Dartis before turning back to the elven wizard.  "Desperate men are dangerous men.  Their army could do much damage before it succumbs to the disease.  And it includes units of dwarves and gnomes."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 1, 2008)

*"Silas... that's such a popular name right now, what with both a human Dorinthian of note and a renegade elf sharing that name.  And you have a faint transmutation spell cast upon yourself along with another with an aura of divination.  I wonder if you are what you appear, but let's return to the question at hand.  I have recently found out from the remaining, confused group of Magi that a cure already has been developed.  A handful of those few that agreed and conceived of this plan also demanded that a cure be developed in case that they could convince the others that the plan was a mistake.  The cure is herbal, and although I know some of the ingredients I don't know the full formula.  The complete formula has been recorded and stored in one of our vaults here in this tower and is off limits as ordered by .  Unfortunately, with us being beseiged we cannot afford to send wizards to break through the traps and guards put into place by the Council Voice.  I can, however, get you into the vault with the cure if you and your companions are confidant enough to get through to the scroll that holds the formula.  Perhaps if you get the forumla you can convince your army to withdraw.  Most of us are horrified with what has been done, but not so much that we will not defend our land."*


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 1, 2008)

Silas lets the alteration magics fade so that he is standing there before Celeste Silvertree in his normal, human form.  He shakes his head sadly.  "It is the elves own foolishness that has driven them to kill one another.  If you truly abhor this course of action then stand with us, _stand with your brother elves_ and those who oppose this deed and the Voice of the Council.  There is no time.  The healing must occur _now_.  I have experienced your herbal remedy and it is only a temporary cure.  The only way possible to effect a cure is with the key and the celestial crystal."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 2, 2008)

Celeste does not seem surprised as she sees Silas in his true form.  *"The cure will work!  The magic of the crystal does cause the disease to return, but that function can be made to cease functioning until the disease is naturally flushes itself out of your bodies.  You will still need the cure in the vault, however.  I might be able to convince the elves here to stand down and give the cure up and power down the crystal, but first we need a guarentee that your army will stand down.  Can you promise that to us, Silas?  Will the army even listen to you?  I will not waste effort on your cure until after your forces are turned, either on their own accord or by the strength of our magic.  Else I can show you to the vault, and then you'll need to convince the Magi of the Council to turn off the crystal, but that last act I doubt even you will be able to do."*


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 2, 2008)

"The army cannot be swayed from their current course unless there is proof of a true cure.  If you are not empowered enough to offer nothing but a false herbal concoction then take me to the Council now and let me deal with those who rule here."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 4, 2008)

*"Let you deal with them?  And how will you plan to do this?  With force of arms?  Leave your weapons here and we will escort you, otherwise we will suppose you have come here with violence in mind and we will handle you accordingly."*


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 4, 2008)

"Have I offered you violence?  Have I poisoned your people?  Have I imprisoned you?  Have I slain your traveling companions?  None of these things I have done.  Instead, these things have all been done to me by your people.  Anyone else would have responded with violence.  But _I_ am here asking for a cure and you respond by twisting my words and with more threats.  Well, have done with it."  Silas throws his staff to the floor.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 4, 2008)

OOC: I'm back. More in the OOC thread. Glasseye, you done good! 

Dartis has been silent the whole way though, allowing Silas to speak as the disguised elf, and then later since Celeste refused him. But Dartis didn't feel much like speaking right now, his words seemed to turn to clay. Whether it was the anger or his own failures, he knew he choices, his seduction by evil, was to blame, and he wasn;t sure he could still tread this path.

As Silas tossed his staff down, Dartis sighed, he turned and knelt to the body of Sanmar. He kissed his brow, in silent thanks for his aid to generations of his people. Then, tears in his eyes, Dartis stood and tossed his sword down by Silas' staff. He gripped Silas' shoulder in mute appreciation and nodded his readiness.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 5, 2008)

Celeste stares in shock as the trio of heroes toss down their weapons, then she bows her head as her cheeks redden in shame.  *"I'm sorry.  I was wrong to think so badly of you after our last discussion months ago... Come now, though.  Leave your fallen while my fellows attend to him in his last moments.  I will take you to the Council."*  As you walk towards the door with her a horn is sounded with a long, forlorn note followed by several other horns that repeat the same pattern.  Celeste becomes paler and her voice breaks as she says, *"Your army is here."*

You step out the door of the main chamber of the Council of Magi and find yourselves overlooking the battle.  It looks as if the main Dorinthian force has arrived alongside of the Imperial cavalry and has engaged and surprised the posted elven guard.  As you follow Celeste down the long journey to the bottom of the elven Magi tree you can see that the bulk of the elven army has awakened and formed on the other side of the city.  Further behind the joint light human force can be seen the heavier Imperial, dwarven, and gnome units just beginning to catch up.  Your allies are working together, but they seem to lack combined leadership that could make them more effective, probably because of continuing distrust.  Because of this they lose their initial advantage and begin to get pushed back.  It would appear that this battle will be won by brutal force rather than speed and trickery.

You finally make it to the bottom of the tree as the last of the heavy elven forces pass you and join with their army to push the Dorinthians and their allies past the center of the city.  You rush with Celeste to cross the wide street to the tree housing the Council Tower when the earth in front of the tree explodes upwards and forms into a large humanoid composed of brown soil and rock.  With glowing fiery eyes it glares at the nearest humanoids: the party.  You hear loud shouts behind you and see that several more such creatures have formed amidst the allied army, causing chaos and swathes of broken human and dwarven bodies.

Celeste says in confusion, *"What is the Council Voice doing?  We summon the Elementals at our peril.  Doing so drains the life trees and risks the very life of our forest!"*  She steps forward with her staff and yells at the elemental, *"Let us pass!  I am an elf and one of the Magi!  I must escort these men and woman to the Council!"*  The elemental does not heed her and somehow chuckles and flames burst from its eyes as it steps towards the elven maiden.

Caramip's eyes narrow and she whispers, "Something is wrong.  The Elementals have been summoned, but I don't believe by the Voice.  Someone powerful controls these!"  Caramip rushes forward and shoves Celeste out of the way of the approaching earth elemental, then widens her arms and closes her eyes as the giant creature's foot comes crashing down on top of the gnome, removing all sight of her.  The elemental's chuckling becomes a bellow of laughter.

Dartis
[sblock]
You know that laughter... it is Banbosel's laugh.
[/sblock]

As you react to the shock of your teammate being crushed, the elemental's laugh gets cut off and becomes a gasp of confusion.  A small bulge appears inside the creature's foot, then begins to travel upwards to its knee, then its abdomen.  In panic, the elemental forgets about the rest of you as it beats its own chest and body with its fists to no avail.  The lump continues to climb upwards into elemental's head before the creature screams and explodes into small pebbles that levitate and spin around the small, floating body of an earth-skinned Caramip.  You go to congratulate her, but stop as she looks at you without expression.  This is not the Caramip you know.  She flies past you and over the battlefield, where she is joined by an equally victorious Phly Loughphray.  The two begin to have some sort of conversation and seem oblivious to all else around them.  Between them they may have taken out two or three more elementals, but they have not cleared the battlefield of them.  In the process the two gnomes have somehow awakened inside of themselves something once lost, and you cannot help but wonder at what cost did they buy the allies additional time.

Celeste recovers first and hurries you along up the tree bridges connected to the Tower of the Council.  In the distance you see on a nearby hill a strange fiery giant, of all things, chasing a horseman.  He turns and fires a bow, but his arrow seems to fly for miles while growing larger, eventually becoming a glowing bolt striking into the remaining elementals.  Bolts continue to strike the creatures until they are smashed and crumble into nothingness.  The army is no longer beseiged from inside its own ranks, and a human shout begins to grow louder and louder as they notice the horseman far away: "The Rider! The Rider!"  The Dorinthians begin to surge forward with renewed vigor.  The battle becomes more fierce, and the casualties will soon mount sharply if it is not soon stopped.

You now stand by the main doors to the Council.  Celeste seems somewhat numb and in shock from the sights that have occured so far.  *"Are you ready to enter?  Beware, though.  The Council Voice and his assistants have been acting erratic as they've grown more paranoid."*


----------



## Fenris (Oct 6, 2008)

OOC: You are a Rat Bastard GM Deuce. And it's great! I didn't see this coming that's for sure.

Dartis is somber as he heads down with the others. He reacts in shock and dismay when he sees the elementals.

And when he hears the laugh, it sends Dartis to his knees a whipsered "The Destroyer, no it can't be, not again" is overheard by Silas.


Dartis stands in shock as Caramip is crushed, then is shocked again as she burrows through the elemental.

As Dartis watches the distant rider firing bolts and destroying the elementals, Silas sees a smile return to the young noble's face for the first time in a long time. Dartsi puts his arm around Silas and points out to the distant rider. "If we survive this Silas, remind me to tell you about that last ride of the Rider. It will be an awesome battle." says Dartis with newfound vigor, his old confidence returning.

Dartis stands before the doors with Silas. "I am ready" says Dartis nodding to Silas for agreement.


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 6, 2008)

Silas looks on in dismay as the armies clash.  "I failed, Madrial.  I am sorry," he says quietly.  Dismay turns to horror and amazement as he watches the elementals as the battle continues.  "Caramip, my friend, what has happened to you?"

The appearance of the Rider and Dartis' smile which seems to infuse Dartis with the confidence and noble bearing of his past gives Silas heart.  "I, too, am ready."

[sblock=OOC]Ditto what Fenris said, Deuce.  You have a knack for the surprising twist.[/sblock]


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 6, 2008)

The door to the Council swings open.  It is a familiar sight, though now punctuated in the center of the chamber by a crystal larger than you have seen before and pulsing with a multitude of colors.  The still bodies of several Magi leaders surround the crystal, causing Celeste to gasp.  *"I've heard of, but have never seen our artifact until now.  What has it done to my bretheren, though?"*

She rushes forward to check on her friends, but as she gets close to the crystal a bolt of energy tosses her into the air and against the far wall.  Her body folds and she slumps to the ground.

The image of Councilman Varrel, the Council Voice, appears from inside the crystal.  "Stay away, all of you!  Our work must be finished!  We can't risk failure now!  Not after so much has gone wrong and needs to be made right!"


----------



## Fenris (Oct 6, 2008)

"And what is that work Varrel? The destruction of your own people with mine? For is you continue the path of evil, your own people will perish. What is it that you will set right? Have you finally seen the wisdom of the avariel? Or are you still deluded by false security?" asks Dartis from the door way.

Dartis whipsers over to Silas, "What's going on? Can we stop that thing if he's inside it?"


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 6, 2008)

Silas shakes his head and whispers a reply to Dartis.  "I don't know.  This is beyond anything that the avariel told me about.  I wouldn't have thought this possible..."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 6, 2008)

GlassEye said:


> Silas shakes his head and whispers a reply to Dartis.  "I don't know.  This is beyond anything that the avariel told me about.  I wouldn't have thought this possible..."




Dartis whispers back "Remember the other crystal? To store memories, is he saving himself, his memories that is, or retrieving old ones?"


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 7, 2008)

Silas stares at the crystal as if seeking some sort of revelation.

"Retrieving, I think, memories and power.  I spoke to an avariel spirit who said the crystal was brought with them from their celestial home and carried power from that place."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 7, 2008)

Varrel seems confused and feel of anxiety, "It wasn't supposed to happen this way.  The inner circle of the Magi has secretly kept our land safe for thousands of years.  Always the orcs would come back and threaten us, and always would our magic devastate their population.  This is the first time the Magi ever used it against the human population.  Maybe it was a mistake, but what else could we do?  The Imperials were on our border threatening to enslave us.  We just hoped we could move fast enough to avoid detection, but some of you informed the weaker of heart amongst us... and now it's come to this.  Elf against elf.  I failed to save our people... I am no longer sure what to do!"

The crystal pulses brighter as the Council Voice rambles on emotionally.  It is evident he is growing more unstable and he is now connected to the crystal's power.  "It wasn't even us who created the disease.  It was your human descendants, the Locusi!  Our own ancestors tried to pacify the Locusi by sharing their magics with them.  What became a spell to eliminate weeds and pests for crops was twisted by them to kill the Avariel.  Us among the Magi's inner circle do not share the real history of our people.  How can one tell the children of the beauty and paradise that was lost?  How do you tell them that in the attempt to change the world into a better place, that it was us instead who were changed for the worse?  The disease killed so many back then, made us bitter until one suggested using the disease as a counter-weapon.  Did we lose our wings in an attempt to save ourselves by modifying our own bodies, or is it as some suggest where our thoughts of revenge caused us to lose our wings and become different?  Sol, what are we becoming?  Will we ever return to Celestia?  What am I to do?"

The crystal hums and vibrates once more before a bolt lashes out from it and punches a hole in the far wall.

Silas
[sblock]
You cast detect magic as you examine the crystal.  You see many familiar spheres, but the strongest auras are a blinding mixture of enchantment, divination, and abjuration.  The abjuration is the strongest, strangely enough, making this crystal different from others you've seen.
[/sblock]


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 7, 2008)

"Heal them all, Varrel.  Take the step that will put the elves back on the path to Celestia.  Heal them, and put an end to the fighting.  Let the elves be unified once again, let the humans return to their homes, bury their dead, and pick up their lives.  Heal them, Varrel.  Only you can save us all from destruction."


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 8, 2008)

"Ha!  You speak as a member of a race fearing extinction.  I fear the same for my own.  In only a few human generations both the orcs and humans will be numerous enough to wipe out or enslave my people.  So how should I heal them?  I have seen the future if we unite and stand our ground.  Our elven reunification in such a situation either leads to the ruination of our civilization or to the _drow passe_, the dark path."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 8, 2008)

"Then lead your people back to the bright path.  Undo the change that robbed you of the skies and set out for Celestia, the true home of your people.  But, Varrel, you will never be allowed to enter if you do not repair the harm you have caused here."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 9, 2008)

GlassEye said:


> "Then lead your people back to the bright path.  Undo the change that robbed you of the skies and set out for Celestia, the true home of your people.  But, Varrel, you will never be allowed to enter if you do not repair the harm you have caused here."




OOC: Oh, that's good!


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 9, 2008)

OOC: Well, I did a long post, but ENWorld lost it because of unscheduled maintenance.  Give me a bit and I'll try to do one again.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 9, 2008)

"There is perhaps a way to end this, and maybe also to make up for what has been done.  The crystal is more than an artifact, but its magics can be used to ensure unity.  I could use the device to stand down and deliver the cure, or to rally the elves to all defend their homeland.  One will lead to the path of reconciliation, which will likely end with my people being exterminated by the orcs or subjugated by the humans.  The other will cause my people to fall slowly to the _drow passe_ in order to survive.  Some already experiment with forbidden magics.  Or we can try the way I cannot foresee.  I can destroy the crystal which will destroy the only thing left unifying my people.  It will never be used again to do ill and the formula for the cure we have will work permanently.  But the elves will cast themselves across the world as they fracture and argue, weakening themselves to the privations of internal and external strife.  Most will be forced to roam as colonists or refugees and no one will be able to predict their fate in the harsher lands outside of their ancient home."


----------



## Fenris (Oct 9, 2008)

Dartis speaks up "Speaker Varrel, I can only give you my word, as a Dorinthian noble, that if the elves become scattered, they shall always have sancuary, peace and freedom in any lands I control. But I can also tell you that I will do all in my power to see that it does not come to pass. The Dorinthian people will stand beside our elven friends so long as I or my decendants live. I freed the Lord of the Mountain to help both of our people live free of the orcs. My dear friend paid a horrible price extracted by the fey to put the beast back to sleep. I shall always strive to ensure the peace and security of both of our peoples. The Tallione are decimated by this disease, they shall not bother these lands for many elven generations. But you must do what is right, you must live up to your Avariel ancestors, just as we must live down our Locusi ancestors. If we can rise above that, isn't there hope for both of our peoples?" he pleads.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 13, 2008)

OOC: See the post in the Talking the Talk section.


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 16, 2008)

As Varrel listens to Dartis words he begins to visibly shake as the nobleman's words of faith shatter what remains of his own.  "I am no longer sure what to believe, humans.  But I do know that when the Avariel had a similar crisis one of their number declared 'Let there be the Metamorphisis!'  And now I will use the power of the crystal and the remnants of my own spirit.  To save my people... let there be... the Sundering!"  Tears appear in the Council Voice's eyes as the crystal glows increasingly brighter, starts to hum, and then show cracks along its surface.  You close your eyes and throw your hands up as the intensity of the light and humming peaks at an intense crescendo.  In your blindness and deafness you feel yourself rocked by an explosion and small shards make small abrasions against your exposed flesh, though do little damage to all present except Silas who has a shard bury itself into his right hand and embed past the skin and into his bone (-2 hps to Silas.  The entrance wound seals itself from the heat of the shard, and as your vision returns, you see shards covering the floor sputter with glowing light briefly before fading away completely.

The Magi elves of the Council rise as if awakened from a dream.  Celeste confronts Dartis, who explains everything that happened after she was knocked out.  She in turn informs her fellow Magi of what occured and she also finds out that the crystal was using their strength to further the Voice's attempts at magical defense.  Dartis explains that they will need to hurry in order to stop the fighting.  *"I agree.  We will tell our forces to stand down if you can convince your allies to do the same.  We will agree to hand over the cure, but if they are going to agree to a peace you will have to convince them that without the crystal we no longer have the capability to wage magical genocide."*

It's not an easy endeavor, but the _Shield of Kings_ makes it possible.  The leaders amongst the Dorinthians and the Imperials agree to a cease fire because of their trust in Dartis and Silas and their reluctance to lose a significant portion of the humanity's remnants.  The dwarves and gnomes do not agree, but are forced to acquiesce as they lack the forces to push ahead on their own.

The elves allow for the allied leaders to see the destroyed crystal along with the recorded cure.  As the army sits outside for a night the simple herbs are gathered up and tested on the sickest of men.  By the morning the men are on the road of recovery, and the armies satisfied after prodding by Dartis and Silas.  Also, it helps that the elves seem somewhat different then before.  It's hard to pinpoint, but their appearances and mannerisms seem to be slightly more cosmopolitan, with elves that look and behave alike grouping together.  It's a strange and unnerving sight and makes the soldiers realize that they are on alien turf and that they want to return home.  The final agreement is that the elves will send a delegation with supplies of the cure to Tallione and New Dorinth in order to undo their damage that much faster.  Also, a small force of gnomes have agreed to be neutral observers to the peace.  They have a vested interest in doing so as it seems their leader, Phly, has disappeared and this will enable them to continue to search for him.

Dartis and Silas confront Commander Sassarius about relinquishing control of old Dorinthian territory, a demand that he laughs aloud at.  "You want us to discuss terms on who controls the land between New Dorinth and Tallione?  No human nation does, my friend!  No human nation can!  Our numbers are ruined and depleted and now we must look to our cities as if they are once more simply city-states in a sea of chaos.  Go home, Dartis and help heal your people and I will do the same.  If my people flourish we will reclaim our old lands, then maybe old Dorinthia.  If your people flourish, do the same.  But for right now it's a no man's land and the gods help us what might occur there without our attention and control.  I will do you one favor, however.  I will declare the wars with Dorinthia over.  The area the people inhabit is different now, the faith in their gods diminished, and the culture changed.  I think I will call your people Kalnians from here on."  With a smirk he walks off, leaving both Dartis and Silas alone in the night.

Before the two can talk with one another they hear a dark voice from beneath the shadow of a nearby set of fallen, decaying trees.  Dartis recognizes the voice... Banbosel watches the pair of heroes while in the form of a muscular, red-skinned gnoll with fiery eyes.  "He is right.  You may have won this little battle and admittedly given myself and my master a set back, but you have not won the war.  Your land is demolished and the age of humanity has finally been set to its twilight.  Those that share allegiance to me will claim the territory as their own in a few human generations.  We will have our own empire in between your weakened civilizations, and then I will lead the races to the final conquest.  You will have been long dead, and your descendants slaughtered after a time of false hope.  Leave the cure behind, Dartis and Silas.  Let humanity go quietly to extinction and save your people the future horror.  If I did not think the end was inevitable I would not take the side I am on... I have been around a long, long time and know that in the end the chaos will consume all of us."


----------



## GlassEye (Oct 16, 2008)

"Maybe so," blurts Silas, "but I've fought too long now to just lay down and die.  I imagine I'll fight 'til my dying breath."  He rubs absent-mindedly at the wound and the piece of crystal imbedded in his right hand.


----------



## Fenris (Oct 16, 2008)

Deuce Traveler said:


> Before the two can talk with one another they hear a dark voice from beneath the shadow of a nearby set of fallen, decaying trees.  Dartis recognizes the voice... Banbosel watches the pair of heroes while in the form of a muscular, red-skinned gnoll with fiery eyes.  "He is right.  You may have won this little battle and admittedly given myself and my master a set back, but you have not won the war.  Your land is demolished and the age of humanity has finally been set to its twilight.  Those that share allegiance to me will claim the territory as their own in a few human generations.  We will have our own empire in between your weakened civilizations, and then I will lead the races to the final conquest.  You will have been long dead, and your descendants slaughtered after a time of false hope.  Leave the cure behind, Dartis and Silas.  Let humanity go quietly to extinction and save your people the future horror.  If I did not think the end was inevitable I would not take the side I am on... I have been around a long, long time and know that in the end the chaos will consume all of us."




Dartis starts at the voice initially, but then as he speaks, Dartis smiles and then laughs out loud at Banbosel. Silas is cheered as he has not seen Dartis laugh in a long time. And Dartis is sure that no one has laughed at the Destroyer for a much longer time.
"False hope? False Hope? Nay my fiendish friend. Crawl back to your master and report your failure. Humanity may stand diminished, but we are not broken. As Silas has said, we shall fight. We shall not go gently, but will stand against your master at every turn. The chaos will consume us all some day Destroyer, hopefully you first, but it is not this day, nor will it be any day that the Sons of Dorin stand upon the field. Because we do have hope, true hope. The Rider. The Rider, Banbosel is the hope of Humanity and so long as a single drop of the blood of Baron Dorin flows in a man, then the Rider will come, and he will bring hope and he will cast aside your minions as he has done every time before." Dartis' voice changes somehow, it is an eerie change to Silas, it sounds distant and hollow, yet charged with power and authority, Silas chalks it up to the Sheild of Kings. But in this new resonant voice Dartis adds *"The Rider will always stand in your way Banbosel, and he shall always come to the aid of humanity."*

OOC: Has Caramip dissapeared as well?

And this "I think I will call your people Kalnians from here on." was pretty cool


----------



## Deuce Traveler (Oct 16, 2008)

*The End*

Banbosel stepped forward as if to engage the two men, but something stopped him.  Perhaps it was the confidence and strength of a nobleman's conviction or the sudden and surprising flash of power that eminated from the abjurer's right palm.  Or maybe even a god must know when he has lost and must stand down.  The fiery gnoll simply replied with a half-smile, "Very well.  I will bid you goodbye.  Perhaps I will see each other again another decade, and if not I will surely see your future kin."  With that the god steps back into the shadows and disappears from sight.

The duo looked at one another and shrugged.  They had faced down kobolds, goblins, a mad gnome, trolls, orcs, the Faerie Court, undead both new and ancient, the Lord of the Mountain, an ogre magi, gargoyles, elementals, gods made mortal and more.  And yet in this final victory they won with a minimal amount of violence, and their decisions saved the lives of friends and former enemies made allies.  They walked towards the campfires of their allies buoyed with their accomplishments and looking forward to the future.

The Imperials, elves, gnomes, and dwarves would all declare that they redefined for many how to walk the path of a hero and their judgement was emulated for many years to come.  Each side had their own heroes who would make their mark in the chaos of the next years.

---

The Kalnians initially did not call themselves by the name given them by the Imperials, but after a few generations the name stuck.  In this way the Dorinthians had made their Last Stand, but survived as a new and hardier people instead of being wiped out.  They lost or stopped believing in many of their gods, though there was still worship of Saul, the Rider, and Lumear.  Smaller sects also worshipped Agryol, Bansobel, and Sanmar.  It is interesting to note that Dartis, Silas, and Caramip supposedly fought the Battle of the Last Stand along with a powerful roguish spellcaster named Sanmar who was mortally wounded, but whose body disappeared after the elven surrender.  Some of the more superstitious and ill-educated people believed that this man was an avatar of  the actual god and that he still walks the world today, but current scholars just believe that the name was probably popular at the time.  Bansobel's cult was declared illegal and crushed after an attempt at resurgance among the human population, though he remained popular among gnolls and other races.  The dwarves went back to their mountain and continued a strong trade with the other allies, especially the gnomes who regained their population and wealth because of their central position between the Kalnians and dwarven nation.  The gnomes became great traders, and became the centerpiece of goodwill and commerce between lizardfolk of the nearby swamps and the halfling merchant class that lived alongside the humans.  The Tallione Empire collapsed into two empires: one to the west that kept the name of the old empire and the other to the east comprised mostly of Craecian territory that referred to itself as Cryzantium.  The elves were effected the most.  Without the power of their Avariel Crystal subliminally uniting them they gathered in groups and clusters of like-minded individuals.  The waning powers of the crystal set them on paths of quick genetic change, creating entirely new races depending on dispositions and connection to elder elven magic.  Few remained in their ancient wood, and most spread throughout the world to start brave, new colonies in hostile lands.

New threats rose during this chaotic time.  The orcs resurged as a civilization seventy years later, and without the elves to stop them they became a threat shortly thereafter.  The territory that was once Dorinthia became wild and dangerous, with goblinoids, gnolls, and other humanoids trying to create chaotic and short-lived kingdoms while raiding human and dwarven territory.  Humans on both sides of the territory would focus on civilizing that land for many years to come.  The dangers involved led to heroes of all types, from sellswords to colonizers, to lawmen but their own stories are too large to tell in one sitting.

---

Nikolos Viridikos, Witness of Adeiros the Seeker returned home with his scribes who wrote his journals that he dictated.  The priest brought the cure with him, which brought popularity from the populace, but not his peers.  He was largely chastised by his fellow Witnesses for becoming too involved in events.  They declared that his loss of sight was a sign from his god and he was stripped of his rank and was renamed Nikolos the Blind.  The cleric took this in surprising good humor and asked the judges a simple question.  _If Adeiros truly disagreed with his involvement, why could he see without eyes._  An angered man in the crowd declared him blasphemous and threw a plum at Nikolos, which the cleric deftly caught to the amazement of the audience.  Then with a smile he took his walking stick and left the Hall of the Seeker, his followers trailing in his wake.  Nikolos the Seer would use his remaining years to slowly change his faith into one more willing to take action rather than watch depraved events unfold.  It was largely through his reforms that his faith and Craecian people survived the later violent attacks of the Festions.

Commander Sassarius returned to the Empire not knowing what to expect due to the chaotic political situation.  What he found shocked him.  The Emperor had died during his absence, but had adopted the commander before his final hours.  Commander Sassarius was crowned Emperor Sassarius.  The new ruler did not know how to navigate the conspiring court, but this was not a trait needed at this time.  What the remnants needed was a man who could inspire the people and lead the armies.  In this the new emperor performed well, and he had enough sense to let Craece peacefully split and maintain strong relations with Lord Kalnian.

Tessan Ventus returned with the Imperials to witness the dissolving of their Empire.  Still, he was instrumental in leading armed groups into the various suffering cities of the former territory and administering the cure to the Avariel disease.  He eventually became head of security for the royal court and was assigned to the protection of the late Emperor's daughter.  This daughter was sent by Emperor Sassarius to New Dorinth as a peace envoy and to request military assistance against tribes of gnolls.  During their journey the princess was ambushed by humanoids led by a giant.  As the last of the entourage was slaughtered, Ventus gave the princess his horse, told her to ride west and follow the mountain and hill lines until she reached Silver Forest and New Dorinth.  Before he turned to fight, his final words would have repercussions for human civilization.  "Find Lord Kalnian and tell him what happened.  He is a good man who will stand by you if you stand by him."  Ventus' final battle inspired several poems, both from the human and gnoll sides.  It would seem he did not go down easily for the nearby gnoll tribes were reluctant to engage an Imperial legionairre for many months.  Many Imperial officers dream of recovering his family sword.

Chalik Bermax eventually led a colony of dwarves eastwards in order to expand the clan's holdings.  This second Clan Bermax settlement is still standing, run by an aged and wiser Chalik.  Through his hard work it has furthered the crescent of civilization and allied trade running from the southern edge of Imperial holdings and down towards the mountains, west to the gnomes, and back north to New Dorinth.  Lender Bermax died at the Battle of the Three Rivers, which was a blow to both humans and dwarves who depended upon his leadership.  His killing of a young, orcish chieftain did stop the beginnings of an orcish invasion, however, and brought thirty more years of needed peace along the northern borders.  It is said that he knew where to be and what to do after receiving a letter from an old friend named Nikolos.  It is possible, but hard to imagine, that this was the same Nikolos from Craece.

As mentioned before the gnomes recovered from the near destruction and became a hinge for trade between the allied races.  The areas inhabited by their ancestors were studied, but never too deeply.  Those who slept in the chambers or worked too often on the artifacts there had strange, genetic memories that would creep up every so often and the gnomes would find themselves distant and emotionless.  In the end it was decided that their history was best left forgotten as their ancestors wanted.  Phly and Caramip were never seen by them again.  However there are tales that the two travelled the world together seeking answers to their heritage.  Their journey was not just external, but also internal as awakened powers also led to a loss of caring for lesser, mortal races.  Their story ended both in tragedy and victory, as Phly was eventually destroyed by Caramip so that she might save him.  Her quest stopped at the end of the world, at the prison of the last Geomancer, where the very earth was ripped assunder in one cataclysmic battle that decided the fate of the mortal races.  But then again, that's just a tale the more theatric bards like to sing about and perhaps I should save it for another time.

The elves separated into different groups.  The merchants decided to become more sea born and left with a great nomadic fleet that still travels the waters today.  A handful of Magi refused to give up on finding a genocidal solution to their problems and delved in dark magic.  They were eventually exiled to faraway groves near the orc territories by Celeste.  Celeste founded a group of Magi who became hermits in a secluded, forested island whose location has not been shared with others.  It is said that they have become aloof, but have also found much of the powerful elven magic that was once lost.  Kel and the few elves that remained in the Silver Forest currently maintain their once proud city, although these elves have become a bit wilder without the education the Magi once provided.  Still, they are a proud group of men and women who jealously patrol their territory and constantly look for trouble from both south to the now-wild old Dorinthian territory and north from the orc lands.  Kel makes regular visits to Tower Eyrstan and gives lectures on morality there while maintaining good will to his Kalnian neighbors.  Silas Generwine was a conflicted soul, sometimes violent and suicidal, while other times driven to make up for the crimes that he had committed.  He took the recipe for the cure and stated an intention to travel as far as he could, and as far as the disease had spread among the human race.  He took a small boat, pointed it towards uncharted waters, and was never seen again though tales abound of an elven hero righting wrongs in the devestated human tribal lands.

Connavar Banouin led a small band of barbarians in the search for battle and glory.  He made decent money as a protector and sell sword to the humans and dwarves, and maintained a good relationship with Lender Bermax.  Although greatly outnumbered while protecting Lender when the dwarf went to engage the orc leadership at the Battle of the Three Rivers, Connavar and his men fought to the last and were posthumously honored with the title of dwarf-kin by King Bermax.  Connavar Dwarfkin is buried in their ancient halls alongside their warriors.

Danica Swann was not done with adventure and accompanied the Imperials to Tallione.  There she joined their ranks so that she could spread the newly won cure to the populations that needed it.  Because of her work and surname, the swan became a symbol for travelling nurses and clinical staff through the human territories.  In her later years she met Barok, who told her that her of the fate of her old friend Rix.  She disappeared while on the way to the orc territories, but according to Nikolos' divinings she was last detected at the Faerie Court.  Whether she was a guest or prisoner, and what her final fate was, is currently unknown.

Alexander nursed Syra Dorin back to health and their time together blossomed into something stronger.  Upon Cal and Dartis' return, Syra ran New Dorinth and was appointed mayor as this allowed her to help guide her people while relinquishing her ability to vie for the future throne.  She was content to do this for twenty years of her life, and gave birth to three strong boys.  No one asked who the father was.  No one needed to.  Every holiday she would take the boys to a large cabin that Alexander lived at overlooking a nearby lake.  When she retired from office she happily retired to that cabin and the two eventually started a family who had a proud lineage of rangers protecting the forested borders of New Dorinth.

Kyle Radnal never took easily to his regained title of Baron.  He still considered himself more of a man of the people and eventually came to clash with Baron Dartis Kalnian over the rights of the commoner.  After retiring from the militia, Kyle formed an unofficial Council and eventually became the Council Voice, sometimes working with and other times working against the noble government headed by Dartis.  He was never a rabble-rouser, though, and after the failed Abolishment Act he was found to be easy to work with.  It is said that although Dartis and Kyle were often political opponents they were always friends, and if it wasn't for the younger man's influence Kyle never would have regained his religious faith.  

Cal Dorin was a strong contender for the throne until the last half year leading to the Last Stand.  Those months wore him down and he decided that he no longer wanted to rule.  He rode with a few select companions and travelled successfully through the dangerous wild lands, bringing back patches of survivors when he could.  After his travels ceased to be successful he eventually retired alone to the groves on the hills near the dwarven lands.  It was said that he spent much of his time reading poetry aloud under a beautiful tree.  Later visitors said that he was surrounded by children in his middling age, though he would never say who the mother was.  Eventually the children married with other humans whose descendants became a stoic tribe of horse riding druids closely allied with dwarves and Kalnians.

Barok had travelled east to find Rix and his tribe of kobolds with the intention that Rix would join him at the Last Stand.  The two rogues walked a nearby ridge line to discuss the proposal and after hours of arguing the kobold leader agreed to mobilize his people.  When they returned to the tunnels they had found the kobolds slaughtered.  Someone was travelling through the North, finding humanoid races, demanding their service, and killing those that refused.  Rix tracked them with revenge in his heart, and Barok decided to help his kindred spirit, thus never making it to the Last Stand.  Their travels took them through the icy Northlands where they found out that the killers were trying to revive a lost cult.  Eventually the two ended up in front of a strange ziggurat run by the freed Locusi spectres.  The Locusi were planning to usher in a new age of blood and devestation for their god.  Rix and Barok found themselves with strange allies in their quest for vengeance, a quest that eventually brought them inside the ziggurat.  Only a very bloody Barok walked out, though his brief tales of what happened to Rix are conflicted.  The kobold disappeared during the final battle, although his companion is not sure whether or not Rix was destroyed.  After that, Barok travelled as a sellsword before returning to New Dorinth.  There he was welcomed to Lord Kalnian's court as a hero, but soon wore out his welcome due to his seducing of noblemen's wives, his penchant for duels, and his like of drink.  Even though he saved Dartis' son from an assasination attempt the rogue knew it was time to hit the road once more.  Barok would spend the rest of his life bouncing back from adventuring to being welcomed warmly to the Kalnian court.

Baron Dartis Kalnian was welcomed back as a hero and with the Dorins stepping down he was expected to be crowned as the ruler of New Dorinth.  The coronation always was pushed away as Dartis dealt as he saw fit with threats to his people.  Also Dartis was hoping to marry a noblewoman after the coronation, but his options were limited.  Syra had become smitten with Alexander, Celeste had moved to a far off island, and the one lone noblewoman saved by the dwarves and Barok years ago he found insufferable.  It was years before he finally decided to be crowned, but during this time Kyle Radnal had gathered enough of the people to question whether nobility was needed at all.  In the confusion a princess, the daughter of the late Emperor showed up claiming that Ventus had been killed and that Tallione requested help because of a siege.  The weight of events was almost too much to Dartis and he retired to the administration building to think.  While he pondered a delegation led by Kyle brought a crowd beneath his balcony waving the Abolishment Act and demanded that he renounce noble titles.  It was the princess he reacted, going to the balcony and chastising them for bringing politics to play while Dartis mourned a fallen hero.  The crowd dispersed chastised.  The next morning Kyle himself offered to take a contingent to Tallione's aid in way of apology.  Dartis was cleared to take care of much needed administration, prepare for the coronation, and get to know his guest better.  They were married a year later, at the signing of the New Dorinth - Tallione Alliance.  Their marriage was the start of the Kalnian Dynasty.

Silas Eyrstan retired happily to his family, but kept finding himself pressed with humans and the occasional elf hearing of his magical aptitude and requesting training.  Silas' biggest complaint was that he did not have enough funds to train anyone, lacked proper facilities, and had a family to take care of.  The gnomes donated a large sum of money, followed by Kel's elves, Emperor Sassarius, the halfling merchant families and the Bermax Clan.  With these funds they built a large estate in between the elven and human lands in the Silver Forest and asked Silas to become the dean of a new magical school.  Silas was silenced in his humility and agreed to make the college open to the allied races.  Tower Eyrstan is the tallest of the buildings and has touches and influences of architecture from Craece, Tallione, gnomes, dwarves, elves, and Kalnians.  Silas ran the school and curriculum while Hector became its student advisor.  In his elder years the abjurer would complain about constant aches in his right palm followed by visionary dreams while he slept.  After the harshest of these moments he would become a genius when it came to researching the elven and Avariel magics.  Silas was able to decipher and recover magic that not even the elves were able to understand.  He also lived past a hundred, strangely enough.  Most accounts say that as he became to understand Avariel magic more deeply he also became more absent minded and took to wandering the forests alone.  One day he did not come back from his wanderings.  The day he disappeared is wrapped in mystery, for he was last seen at the top of his tower and not walking the grounds.  How he got past the students is not known, but one foolish tale says that a student swore that as he looked up to the sun and peered up at his venerable teacher he saw his right palm was aglow and feathered wings spread forth from his back, like that of an angel.

---

Thus Ends Last Stand of the Dorinthians


----------



## Fenris (Oct 17, 2008)

That.
Was.
Amazing.

This was the coolest game ever. DT, you rock.  I have read this post like 5 times and it gets better each time. Wow. So very very cool the way you worked out all the stories for each character and NPC. And tied up loose ends and well everything. Very very cool. Thank you so much for a very very fun game. I swear I thought Dartis would be dead several times. If you EVER run another game, I want the first slot. Ok, I'll take second to Glasseye


----------



## Scott DeWar (Oct 17, 2008)

I have been following this story for some time nowand like ... wow. to quote fenrus:
That.
Was.
Amazing.

'nuff said.


----------

